# Premier League Prediction Contest 2013/14



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

spot on...But, I think it should be 1 point for correct team, like a draw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Actually had that thought after I made the post and was thinking to change it as well :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seems like an awful lot of effort for a prize for which I could easily just pay £2.50. :moyes2

I'm in though.

Week 1
*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 2-1 Fulham
*West Brom* 2-0 Southamton
*West Ham* 3-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa​


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Good idea :clap Shouldn't Chelsea - Villa be left off though?


*Week 1*
*Liverpool* 2 v 0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 1 Everton
*Sunderland* 2 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 0 v 0 Southampton
West Ham 1 v 2 *Cardiff*
Swansea 1 v 2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0 v 3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea 5 v 0 Hull
Man City* 2 v 0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah since Villa/Chelsea is Wensday it made sense to include it in this weeks games 



Donnacha said:


> Seems like an awful lot of effort for a prize for which I could easily just pay £2.50. :moyes2
> 
> I'm in though.


She costs that much? :hmm: bit more than I expected tbh :moyes2

*Liverpool* 2 - 1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1 - 0 Fulham
West Brom 2 - 2 Southampton	
West Ham 0 - 1 *Cardiff*
Swansea 0 - 2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3 - 0 Hull
*Man City* 2 - 0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 1 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh this is going to be fun, until I am at the bottom of the list looking foolish.

Week 1 
*Liverpool* 1-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 *Everton*
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton	
*West Ham* 2-1 Cardiff
Swansea 0-2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's back well done CGS :giroud

Week 1
*Liverpool* 2-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 *Everton*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southamton
*West Ham* 3-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 5-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

> Winner at the end of it all gets to have Mozza's Ma all to themsevles for a whole Weekend :hb


Awful prize, I can have that anytime I want :bigron

Still:

*Week 1* 
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Southampton	
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-4 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-2 Aston Villa


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 4-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham 0-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-0 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 2-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Week 1 *

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Southampton	
West Ham 3-0 Cardiff :downing
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 4-1 Hull
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa​


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 1
Liverpool 3 v 1 Stoke
Arsenal 2 v 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 2 v 1 Everton
Sunderland 1 v 1 Fulham
West Brom 2 v 0 Southampton
West Ham 2 v 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 v 1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0 v 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 4 v 0 Hull
Man City 4 v 0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Week 1 *
Liverpool 1-2 Stoke
Arsenal 1-5 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-1 Southampton	
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 2-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-2 Aston Villa


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Liverpool* 3:1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2:1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0:1 *Everton*
Sunderland 1:1 Fulham
*West Brom* 2:1 Southampton	
*West Ham* 2:0 Cardiff
Swansea 1:1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0:3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4:1 Hull
*Man City* 2:1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3:0 Aston Villa


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hay. I got an idea.

These things usually don't make it to the end of the year. So I think this might be an alright idea.

Do a monthly contest. Anoint a winner for each month. And then have the winners of each month be the only ones allowed to predict the final month. Kinda like a playoffs. At least that'll make the final month easier to count since it'll just be 8 or so players.

Or another idea: Split the seasons in half. Do August-December and then January-May. 

And for each season, do an eliminator type thing. For example, at the end of August, everyone who wants to advance into September, must have 20 total points. Then for September (to advance into October), must have 40 points, etc.

And then crown a winner at the end of December. And start over again in January.

Just throwing it out. Or we can do the original way. I'm cool with anything.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Week 1 *
*Liverpool* 2 v 1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 1 v 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 2 *Everton*
Sunderland 1 v 1 Fulham
*West Brom* 2 v 0 Southampton	
*West Ham* 2 v 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 v 2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0 v 2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3 v 1 Hull
*Man City* 1 v 0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2 v 1 Aston Villa​


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not predicting the West Brom scoreline because I'm superstitious about that. Think we'll have a great game with Southampton for the neutrals, though.

*Liverpool* 3-0 Stoke 
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
*West Ham* 2-1 Cardiff
Swansea 2-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Man City* 2-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3-0 Aston Villa

Dat Soldado hat-trick...heard it here first!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Week 1*

*Liverpool* 5-0 Stoke :brodgers
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Norwich* 2-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
*West Brom *2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 0-1 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-1 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea *2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Southampton	
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 4-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-3 Southampton	
West Ham 2-2 Cardiff
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 5-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Everything I know about football is based on a year-old FM database.

Week 1 
*Liverpool* 2-0 Stoke 
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa 
Norwich 0-1 *Everton* 
*Sunderland* 1-0 Fulham
*West Brom* 2-1 Southampton 
*West Ham* 1-0 Cardiff 
Swansea 0-2 *Man Utd* 
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Liverpool* 3-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 *Fulham*
West Brom 0-0 Southampton	
West Ham 0-2 *Cardiff*
Swansea 1-3 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 4-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Week 1
*Liverpool* 3-1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 *Cardiff*
Swansea 1-2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 2-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 2-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 2-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 4-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Liverpool* 1-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 *Everton*
*Sunderland* 3-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Southampton	
*West Ham *2-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3* Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham 0-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

This is gonna be hard...

*Week 1* 
*Liverpool* 2 v Stoke 1
*Arsenal* 2 v Aston Villa 1
Norwich 0 v *Everton* 1
Sunderland 0 v *Fulham* 1
West Brom 0 v Southampton 0	
West Ham 1 v Cardiff 1
Swansea 0 v *Man Utd* 2
Crystal Palace 0 v *Tottenham* 1
*Chelsea* 2 v Hull 1
*Man City* 1 v Newcastle 0
*Chelsea* 3 v Aston Villa 0


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 2-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Southampton	
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 *Fulham*
West Brom 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-3 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa 



Mikey Damage said:


> Hay. I got an idea.
> 
> These things usually don't make it to the end of the year. So I think this might be an alright idea.
> 
> ...


yeah i generally lose interest/forget a few rounds so anything to break it up would be nice. I reckon an eliminator similar to other sports would be a nice addition. So you pick 1 team you think will win in a round. Can only pick each team once (in the event that everyone is still in it by round 21 then it will reset). If your team loses then you're gone.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Week 1
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Everton
Sunderland 2-1 Fulham 
West Brom 2-0 Southampton
west Ham 3-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 5-0 Hull
Man City 4-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah what RUS said. Or Maybe the 5 lowest scorers get eliminated each month.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 3-1 Southampton	
West Ham 2-2 Cardiff
Swansea 3-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 5-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Week 1 
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Southampton	
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-3 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 4-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-4 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Stoke
*Arsena*l 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 *Southampton* 
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
*Swansea* 2-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Liverpool* 1-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Norwich* 3-1 Everton
*Sunderland* 3-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 *Southampton* 
West Ham 0-0 Cardiff
Swansea 0-0 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 2-0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 6-0 Hull
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Bob Van Dam (Aug 11, 2013)

Liverpool 1 - *2 Stoke*
*Arsenal 3* - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Everton
Sunderland 0 - 0 Fulham
West Brom 2 - 2 Southampton
*West Ham 1* - 0 Cardiff
Swansea 0 - *1 Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0 - *2 Tottenham*
*Chelsea 4* - 0 Hull
*Man City 3* - 1 Newcastle
*Chelsea 2* - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hay. I got an idea.
> 
> These things usually don't make it to the end of the year. So I think this might be an alright idea.
> 
> ...





Rush said:


> yeah i generally lose interest/forget a few rounds so anything to break it up would be nice. I reckon an eliminator similar to other sports would be a nice addition. So you pick 1 team you think will win in a round. Can only pick each team once (in the event that everyone is still in it by round 21 then it will reset). If your team loses then you're gone.





steamed hams said:


> Yeah what RUS said. Or Maybe the 5 lowest scorers get eliminated each month.


:hmm: 

Rush's idea could have worked before the thread was created but since quite a few people have already posted their prediction it would be long to start the whole process again. However I'm open the the elimination style idea to spice things up a bit. Definetly have my eye on the 2nd scenario mikey described. The 5 lowest scorers stuff Hams mentioned would be hard to implement until a few months down the line when the pack really begins to seperate but having a minimum point gap and gradually making it bigger and bigger can make it more interesting. 

Gonna have a thing through it all and chances are a few tweaks will be made


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Could just start my idea from the 2nd week of matches :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i agree CGS, I like my second idea lot more than the first idea. Just need to take a look at each month's fixtures, and possibly points allowed. For example, between August 17 and September 1 (Week 3 is split between August 2 thru September 1...so you cannot really split by month), there 30 matches. So 90 possibly total points. I think you'd need at least 10% of the possible points to advance. So that's 9 points. Which means just getting 9 results right out of 30 matches. That seem right? Or too low? 

I like Rush's idea too. Very common thing in the NFL with Americans, so I'm used to that.

Anyway, regardless of how the setup goes. 


*Liverpool 2-0* Stoke
*Arsenal 2-1* Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Everton
*Sunderland 1-0* Fulham
West Brom *1-2 Southampton*
*West Ham 1-0* Cardiff
Swansea 2-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-1 Tottenham
*Chelsea 4-0* Hull
*Man City 3-0* Newcastle
*Chelsea 3-1* Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 3-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 3-0 Southampton
West Ham 3-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 5-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-4 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-3 Southampton	
West Ham 2-2 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Man City 3-1Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah I'm in.

Week 1
Liverpool 2 v 1 Stoke
Arsenal 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 3 v 2 Everton
Sunderland 2 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 1 Southampton
West Ham 2 v 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 v 2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1 v 3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2 v 0 Hull
Man City 2 v 0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## MeanDeanBeaver (Aug 14, 2013)

Liverpool-2 v Stoke-1
Arsenal-3 v Aston Villa-0
Norwich-0 v Everton-2
Sunderland-1 v Fulham-1
West Brom-1 v Southampton-1
West Ham-1 v Cardiff-0
Swansea-1 v Man Utd-3
Crystal Palace-0 v Tottenham-2
Chelsea-4 v Hull-0
Man City-3 v Newcastle-1
Chelsea-2 v Aston Villa-1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Liverpool v Stoke 0-0
*Arsenal* v Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich v *Everton *1-2
Sunderland v Fulham 2-2
West Brom v Southampton	1-1
*West Ham* v Cardiff 1-0
Swansea v *Man Utd* 0-1
Crystal Palace v* Tottenham* 1-3
*Chelsea* v Hull 4-0
*Man City* v Newcastle 3-0
*Chelsea* v Aston Villa 3-1

easy predictions, easy life.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

A lot of people making predictions a bit soon. Still time for injuries, signings etc. A load before the international games too. You brave bastards!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Week 1 
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Arsenal 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-1 Everton
Sunderland 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton	
West Ham 2-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> Could just start my idea from the 2nd week of matches :brodgers












:brodgers



Mikey Damage said:


> i agree CGS, I like my second idea lot more than the first idea. Just need to take a look at each month's fixtures, and possibly points allowed. For example, between August 17 and September 1 (Week 3 is split between August 2 thru September 1...so you cannot really split by month), there 30 matches. So 90 possibly total points. I think you'd need at least 10% of the possible points to advance. So that's 9 points. Which means just getting 9 results right out of 30 matches. That seem right? Or too low?
> 
> I like Rush's idea too. Very common thing in the NFL with Americans, so I'm used to that.




Had a thought earlier and may try to mix both yours and Rush's ideas together and potentially have like 2/3 rounds to this thing. Essentially since I've started it like this already I would just go with this format until December. Put down a cut of point limit that people have to be on to go through and then In January we can do a 2nd round basically doing Rush's idea of picking a team and if your team loses your out of that round. 

What I may do with Rush's Idea is still keep the same Talley from the August - December run and just add to it (Because I can't see the eliminaton style lasting all the way till may and we will probably have to reset it a good few times) i.e. Top 3 guys get like 15,10 & 5 (probably not these points itself) points respectively. Then Probably do a final round in May with the top 8 head to head playoff style to crown a full winner. 

May sound a bit complicated but reckon it could work out.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

The winner should get lifetime premium.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SEABSSSS Where you at :brodgers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

God™ said:


> The winner should get lifetime premium.


agreed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Week 1*
Liverpool 2-1 Stoke
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Week 1*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 *Everton*
Sunderland 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 *Southamton*
*West Ham* 2-1 Cardiff
Swansea 1-3 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0-4 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Hull
Man City 2-2 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Liverpool* 3-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 *Fulham*
West Brom 0-2 *Southampton* 
West Ham 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 2-3 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Hull
*Man City* 2-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 4-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Liverpool* 2 v 0 Stoke
*Arsenal* 3 v 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 1 Everton
Sunderland 1 v 1 Fulham
*West Brom* 2 v 0 Southampton	
*West Ham* 1 v 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 v 2 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 1 v 2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 3 v 0 Hull
*Man City* 3 v 0 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 3 v 0 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Week 1 
*Liverpool *3 v Stoke 1
*Arsenal* 3 v Aston Villa 2
Norwich 0 v *Everton* 2
Sunderland 1 v* Fulham* 3
West Brom 0 *Southampton* 1
West Ham 2 v Cardiff 2
Swansea 1 v *Man Utd* 2
Crystal Palace 1 v *Tottenham* 3
*Chelsea* 6 v Hull 0
*Man City* 1 v Newcastle 0
*Chelsea* 1 v Aston Villa 0


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The winner can have a premium as long as Green Light wins.

Mikey's 2nd idea is the best btw. Either a min points total after each month or you're out or the bottom 2 after each month are out. Although if CGS is running this then no doubt he'll botch it and eliminate the wrong person :hayden2*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs Man


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Week 1
*Liverpool* 1 v 0 Stoke
Arsenal 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 v 2 *Everton*
*Sunderland* 3 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 1 Southampton
*West Ham* 3 v 1 Cardiff
Swansea 0 v 1 *Man Utd*
Crystal Palace 0 v 3 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 5 v 1 Hull
*Man City* 2 v 1 Newcastle
*Chelsea* 2 v 0 Aston Villa


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Week 1

*Liverpool* vs Stoke = 2-1
*Arsenal* vs Aston Villa = 1-0
Norwich vs Everton = 2-2
*Sunderland* vs Fulham = 2-0
West Brom vs Southampton = 2-2
*West Ham* vs Cardiff = 2-1
Swansea vs *Man Utd* = 1-2
Crystal Palace vs Tottenham = 1-1
*Chelsea* vs Hull = 3-0
*Man City* vs Newcastle = 3-1
*Chelsea* vs Aston Villa = 2-1


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-3 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-4 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Arsenal 3-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 3-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 4-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Liverpool 0-1 Stoke
Arsenal 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-4 Tottenham
Chelsea 5-0 Hull
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Southamption
Swansea 0-3 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa

EDIT: forgot West Ham & Cardiff :argh:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Swansea 1-1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-0 Hull
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool 3 - 1 Stoke
Arsenal 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 0 Everton
Sunderland 2 - 2 Fulham
West Brom 0 - 1 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 - 1 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 4 - 0 Hull
Man City 3 - 0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2 - 0 Aston Villa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ABK is leading after the first day with 9 points. Some seriously great predictions right there. Would have had 10 points if you had gone for the safe option with United winning at Swansea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Haven't checked everyone yet but from the ones I have checked the average is like 3 so 9 isn't bad at all bama


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Liverpool 1 - 0 Stoke
Arsenal 1 - 3 Aston Villa
Norwich 2 - 2 Everton
Sunderland 0 - 1 Fulham
West Brom 0 - 1 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 0 Cardiff
Swansea 1 - 4 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 0 - 1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2 - 0 Hull
Man City 3 - 0 Newcastle
Chelsea 2 - 2 Aston Villa


Hope I'm not too late


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green light wins the predictions :brodgers


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> ABK is leading after the first day with 9 points. Some seriously great predictions right there. Would have had 10 points if you had gone for the safe option with United winning at Swansea.


:mark: :mark:

Thought United would struggle :moyes1

Not bad though. Add Spurs and Chelsea wins today to it :arry

Inb4 Man City beat N'castle 3-0 too :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Calculated up to the matches today. ABK ANDRE is praising you now but he's right up behind you bruh. Be careful :side:. Also Irish Jet WOATing it right now :hayden3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> ABK ANDRE is praising you now but he's right up behind you bruh. Be careful :side:


Right behind him? I'm not AlexHumph :wenger2

10 points so far though, fairly happy with that.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Right behind him? I'm not AlexHumph :wenger2
> 
> 10 points so far though, fairly happy with that.


:kobe2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

pretty sure I'm at 5 points so not terrible for a BEGINNER :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You needed more draws CP, ANY draws at that


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on 8 points so far I believe, got to be 3rd/4th at least, hopefully higher still after tonight's game :cheer


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

7 i think. okay i suppose. fingers crossed chelsea win 3-0 tonight. haven't got any of the scores so far!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Giving you guys a headstart before I return to my rightful place. :connery2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck, was first to post then forgot to play.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

When do predictions for week 2 start?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

7 points so far bama


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Velvet onion said:


> When do predictions for week 2 start?


Theres a week 2? :side: Was gonna do them after tonights game but Meh I'll start it from now to give people a bit extra time

Week 2 

Fulham V Arsenal
Everton V West Brom
Hull City V Norwich
Newcastle V West Ham 
Southampton V Sunderland
Stoke City V Crystal Palace
Aston Villa V Liverpool
Cardiff City V Man City
Tottenham V Swansea
Man United V Chelsea 

I'll post the Week 1 results after tonights game

Edit

Also Inb4 Seabs tries to bury me :side:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Week 2

Fulham 2-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom 
Hull City 1-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-0 West Ham 
Southampton 3-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-0 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Week 2:

Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 1-0 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Week 2

Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom 
Hull City 1-2 *Norwich*
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham 
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 1-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
Man United 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Fuck, was first to post then forgot to play.


:lmao 

Just join in from the 2nd week and done. Trust me with some of these scorelines you'll catch up :hayden3


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fulham 2-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 1-0 Swansea
Man United 2-3 Chelsea


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Think I'm on 8 already, decent.

Hopefully 11 by the time tonights match is done. :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fulham 1 V Arsenal 2
Everton 1 V West Brom 1
Hull City 0 V Norwich 0
Newcastle 1 V West Ham 1
Southampton 2 V Sunderland 1
Stoke City 0 V Crystal Palace 1
Aston Villa 2 V Liverpool 2
Cardiff City 0 V Man City 4
Tottenham 2 V Swansea 0
Man United 2 V Chelsea 2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Fulham V Arsenal 1-1
Everton V West Brom 3-1
Hull City V Norwich 0-1
Newcastle V West Ham 2-1
Southampton V Sunderland 3-1
Stoke City V Crystal Palace 1-0
Aston Villa V Liverpool 2-1
Cardiff City V Man City 0-3
Tottenham V Swansea 3-2
Man United V Chelsea 2-2

Easy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Says its easy...Is currently sitting near the bottom of the pack :hayden3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Week 2:*

Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-2 Swansea
Man United 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Week 2:

Fulham 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Norwich*
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 1-4 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Swansea
*Man United* 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fulham 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-3 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-1 Man City
Tottenham 4-3 Swansea
Man United 0-0 Chelsea


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I refuse to total my week 1 results. I will wait for CGS to post it. Savor the surprise. 

Fulham 1-*3 Arsenal*
*Everton 2*-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-*1 Norwich*
Newcastle 0-*2 West Ham*
*Southampton 2*-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-*4 Man City*
*Tottenham 3*-2 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 2

Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom 
Hull City 1-2 Norwich
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 3-1 Swansea
Man United 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And the Week one results are in



> ABK™	13
> The Monster	13
> 
> THE DARK ANDRE	12
> ...


-The Monster was pretty much middle of the pack before Chelsea saved his ass this week predicting both scores right

-Props to both Destiny & Nov predicting the Arsenal/Villa score right........Just a shame it was the wrong way round :lol 

-Table would look so different if it wasn't for The City/Newcastle game ending 4-0. So many guys had the score at 3-0.



Finally thought about it and decided Imma go with slightly with Mikey's second idea. It's gonna be elimination style. However instead of splitting it into two just gonna keep it as one long season. First half of it gonna play it as you need a set minimum number of points to advance. From Jan - May once the pack has really seperated Imma switch it up and depending on how many guys we still have around 3 of the bottom of the pack will be eliminated each month. 

First Elimination will happen in September though to allow people to build up a bit of steam and Im gonna say the point tally at 45 points (average 7/8 points a gameweek).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

45 points? Fuck, I cannot do that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

8 Points a week for 6 weeks Its possibly bruh :lol

Edit

You know what to be nice to you guys then I'll knock it down to 35. Give you a running start


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

3rd equal :moyes1

NEXT WEEK:

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 3-2 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 West Ham 
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-3 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:brodgers

Fulham 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Everton 3*-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-*1 Norwich*
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham 
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-*2 Liverpool*
Cardiff City 1-*3 Man City*
*Tottenham 2*-1 Swansea
*Man United 2*-1 Chelsea


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-2 *Norwich*
Newcastle 0-1 *West Ham *
Southampton 2-2 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
Man United 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Fucking Welbeck scoring in injury time cost me 3 points and equal lead.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, cost me getting that score correct as well. fucking welb3ck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Green Light 1


u wot m8

I got all but two of them spot on :wenger2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good start green light


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Fulham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 1 West Brom
Hull City 1 - 1 Norwich
Newcastle 2 - 2 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0 - 3 Man City
Tottenham 2 - 1 Swansea
Man United 1 - 2 Chelsea

:brodgers


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fulham 0-2 Arsenal
Evertron 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-3 West ham
Southampton 2-2 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-4 City
Spurs 2-0 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Norwich*
*Newcastle* 2-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 3-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-2 *Manchester City*
Spurs 1-1 Swansea
Manchester United 0-7 *Chelsea*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

11 points? Quality.

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Norwich*
Newcastle 0-1 *West Ham *
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-2 Swansea
*Man United* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

10 Points? bama

Fulham 0-2 *Arsenal*
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-2 *Norwich*
Newcastle 0-2 *West Ham*
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
*Man United *3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Fulham 0 - 1 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2 - 0 West Brom
Hull City 1 - 1 Norwich
Newcastle 1 - 2 *West Ham*
Southampton 0 - 0 Sunderland
Stoke City 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0 - 3* Man City*
*Tottenham* 2 - 0 Swansea
Man United 2 - 2 Chelsea


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Fulham 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-2 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham 
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 3-1 Swansea
Man United 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Fulham 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 2-3 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham 
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 3-1 Swansea
Man United 0-1 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-2 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Norwich*
Newcastle 0-2 *West Ham *
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
*Man United* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham 
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Swansea
*Man United* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an accumulator up this week and yet I came second last in this. :lol

*Fulham* 3-2 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
*Hull City *2-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham 
*Southampton *2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-5 *Man City*
*Tottenham *1-0 Swansea
*Man United* 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fulham 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 West Ham 
Southampton 0-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 4-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-1 Man City
Tottenham 1-0 Swansea
Man United 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Week 2:

Fulham 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Week 2
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom 
Hull 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland 
Stoke 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool 
Cardiff 0-3 Man City 
Spurs 2-1 Swansea 
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 2-2 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham*
*Southampton* 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-4 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Swansea
Man United 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hate all you United fans who are predicting that you'll lose at home to us.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I hate all you United fans who are predicting that you'll lose at home to us.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Week 2 

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham *
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-4 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Swansea
*Man United* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 3-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 3-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 2-2 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fulham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 3 - 1 West Brom
Hull City 2 - 2 Norwich
Newcastle 1 - 1 West Ham
Southampton 3 - 1 Sunderland
Stoke City 0 - 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0 - 3 Man City
Tottenham 2 - 1 Swansea
Man United 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Double post so I don't need to edit my post and as I forgot to suggest:

You could take the average of all the scores when you want to eliminate a group, then take the average of the users in the bottom half and eliminate half of them. This would keep the eliminations fairly even anyway as if the bar is set at 45 more than you want could be eliminated.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham 
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fuck you camille


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol opps forgot a zero 

Man United 30-2 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet will survive with a fergie style comeback :fergie


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Everybody making their predictions in midweek :hayden3

RVP or Sturridge could fall down the stairs in the morning and then your predictions would be fucked.

Think I'll wait until Friday night.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Donnacha said:


> Everybody making their predictions in midweek :hayden3
> 
> RVP or Sturridge could fall down the stairs in the morning and then your predictions would be fucked.
> 
> Think I'll wait until Friday night.


Why do you think i went with chelsea and a draw for liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-2 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 3-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-2 Swansea
Man United 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Week 2

Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom 
Hull City 1-2 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham 
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> Everybody making their predictions in midweek :hayden3
> 
> RVP or Sturridge could fall down the stairs in the morning and then your predictions would be fucked.
> 
> Think I'll wait until Friday night.


what if you fall down the stairs friday night and can't make your predictions


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Kiz said:


> what if you fall down the stairs friday night and can't make your predictions


:hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> what if you fall down the stairs friday night and can't make your predictions


Well then I would expect a bye into the next week, with full points, once my medical bill/death certificate is emailed to CGS as proof.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sure we could just update our picks and notify CGS...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seeing as Donnacha supports the best team in the world he would be allowed a bye just for being so damn smart :hendo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

CGS said:


> *Seeing as Donnacha supports the best team in the world* he would be allowed a bye just for being so damn smart :hendo


I thought he supported Liverpool?

:torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> Irish Jet will survive with a fergie style comeback :fergie


Fucking dirtsheets leaking my MASTERPLAN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought he supported Liverpool?
> 
> :torres


:hendo5 

Just for that I might just "accidentally" not see your week 2 predictions :troll


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'n gonna come back and win this thing. True underdog story. Started from the bottom now we here etc.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

CGS said:


> :hendo5
> 
> Just for that I might just "accidentally" not see your week 2 predictions :troll


:downing

I'm waiting until later tonight anyway, DEM last minute injuries?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Week 2:

Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-2 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham* 
*Southampton* 2-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-2 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-0 Swansea
Man United 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fulham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Norwich*
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham* 
*Southampton* 3-2 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 0-0 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Swansea
Man United 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Week 2

Fulham vs *Arsenal* = 1-2
*Everton* vs West Brom = 2-0
Hull vs Norwich = 1-1
*Newcastle* vs West Ham 2-1
*Southampton* vs Sunderland 3-1
Stoke vs Palace = 1-1
Aston Villa vs Liverpool = 2-2
Cardiff vs *Man City* = 1-3
*Tottenham* vs Swansea = 2-1
*Man Utd* vs Chelsea = 2-1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 2-1 Chelsea*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-1* Norwich*
*Newcastle* 2-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 3-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-4 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Swansea
Man United 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Norwich
*Newcastle* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Sunderland
*Stoke City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham *3-1 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fulham 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Norwich
Newcastle 1-0 West Ham 
Southampton 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Cardiff City 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bit late to posting my predictions but Fulham v arsenal not kicked off yet so just done so in nick of time.

Week 2:

Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-2 Norwich
Newcastle 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Sunderland
Stoke City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Man United 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-2 *Norwich*
Newcastle 2-2 West Ham 
Southampton 1-2 *Sunderland*
Stoke City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-3 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Swansea
Man United 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fulham 1 - 2 *Arsenal*
Everton 1 - 1 West Brom
Hull City 0 - 1 *Norwich*
Newcastle 1 - 2 *West Ham* 
*Southampton* 2 - 0 Sunderland
Stoke City 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2 - 2 Liverpool
Cardiff City 0 - 3 *Man City*
*Tottenham* 1 - 0 Swansea
Man United 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fulham 0 - 1 *Arsenal*
*Everton *2 - 1 West Brom
Hull City 2 - 2 Norwich
Newcastle 1 - 1 West Ham 
*Southampton *2 - 1 Sunderland
Stoke City 0 - 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1 - 2 *Liverpool*
Cardiff City 0 - 4 *Man City *
*Tottenham *3 - 1 Swansea
Man United 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fulham 1 - 1 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 0 West Brom
Hull 1 - 1 Norwich
Newcastle 0 - 0 West Ham
Southampton 2 - 0 Sunderland
Stoke 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Villa 2 - 2 Liverpool
Cardiff 0 - 3 City
Spurs 2 - 1 Swansea
United 2 - 2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't accept the Fulham/Arsenal scoreline Ever wolf since the game has kicked off. Sorry bruh


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

watch it be 1-1 now :side:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Got too carried away with the coverage and forgot to predict the Arsenal game. fpalm

*Everton *2 - 1 West Brom
Hull 1 - 2 *Norwich*
*Newcastle* 1 - 0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2 - 1 Sunderland
Stoke 0 - 0 Crystal Palace
Villa 1 - 2 *Liverpool*
Cardiff 0 - 2 *Man City*
Spurs 1 - 1 Swansea
United 2 - 2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ever Wolf said:


> watch it be 1-1 now :side:


Huh maybe I should have just allowed it :terry


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fecking Fulham


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

did not predict any of the 3pm matches correctly. fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> *Fulham V Arsenal 1-1
> Everton V West Brom 3-1
> Hull City V Norwich 0-1
> Newcastle V West Ham 2-1
> ...


:hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao

Not that i did much better like but got bankers tomorrow.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

9 points so far for week 2... not bad.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Forshawed did pretty well thus far. Frankly the 3pm kickoffs fucked a lot of people over :lmao. Out of 50 odd people only 9 have got more than 4 points thus far.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> Yeah Forshawed did pretty well thus far. Frankly the 3pm kickoffs fucked a lot of people over :lmao. Out of 50 odd people only 9 have got more than 4 points thus far.


Good news so i won't be slipping to far down the table.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

At this rate I'm gonna be eliminated before the fucking clocks go back, you sure you don't to lower the cut off total to 25 CGS?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like gonna be alot of people on the same amount of points come elimnation time.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CGS said:


> :hayden3


:shaq
Unreal that guys like Rush and CGS have more points than me, good thing i never lose though:jordan2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Only 3 points for this week so far...

No way am I going to reach 35 points at this rate and I missed week 1


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

7 points so far, Fonte saved me :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :shaq
> Unreal that guys like Rush and CGS have more points than me, good thing i never lose though:jordan2


uwotm8 :kolo2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You should give points for correct goal difference. May or may not improve my points total :side:*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :shaq
> Unreal that guys like Rush and CGS have more points than me, good thing i never lose though:jordan2


:kolo2

Funny enough I was actually thinking early that bar something crazy everyone should pick up points for a Man city win :lmao. Dunno if last week was a fluke or if the premier league just trolled everyone this week


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll need to improve next week, don't wanna be dragged into that relegation scrap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WOATing hard. 

Soldado saving my fantasy team and my prediction league. What a man.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

0/9 on my predictions :kenny


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tottenham game saved a few guys. Even with the additional game last week the contrast in scores is pretty big right now :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Am I last on points yet so I can proceed with my John Cena comeback ?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Am I last on points yet so I can proceed with my John Cena comeback ?


Lets find out :side: 

Week 2 Results



> Foreshadowed	11
> 
> Steamed Hams	9
> 
> ...



Updated Table 



> Foreshadowed	21
> 
> C3K	19
> Daiko	19
> ...


Pretty tough week tbh. So many unpredictable scores killed people. 

Also :clap to God, It's all well and good doing great at this but it takes a real effort to score nothing. Kudos Bro. 

Week 3 Fixtures

Man City Vs Hull City
Cardiff City Vs Everton
Newcastle Vs Fulham
Norwich Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs Stoke City
Crystal Palace Vs Sunderland
Liverpool Vs Man Utd 
West Brom Vs Swansea
Arsenal Vs Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well we know norwich will draw and city will win, 2 points in the bank.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Man City 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 1-3 Tottenham


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That second place :mark:

*Man City* 3-1 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 *Everton*
Newcastle 0-1 *Fulham*
Norwich 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 0-2* Swansea*
Arsenal 2-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA_WWE said:


> Well we know norwich will draw and city will win, 2 points in the bank.


Don't forget Pool winning 1-0 :sturridge :brodgers


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

CGS said:


> Also :clap to God, It's all well and good doing great at this but it takes a real effort to score nothing. Kudos Bro.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS said:


> Don't forget Pool winning 1-0 :sturridge :brodgers


The passing doesn't count as a goal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 2-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA_WWE said:


> The passing doesn't count as a goal.












That Pass did :sturridge


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Week 3:*

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

My comeback begins now CGS, take notes;

Man City 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
West Brom 2-2 Swansea
Arsenal 4-2 Tottenham


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Going for that Top 4 trophy :wenger

*Man City* 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke City
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 3-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-2 *Swansea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man City 2-1 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Man City* 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff 0-2 *Everton*
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 0-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Man Utd
West Brom 2-2 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Man City* 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff 2-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 0-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Week 3*

*Man City* 2-0 Hull City
*Cardiff City* 2-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
*Norwich* 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd :$ 
West Brom 0-1 *Swansea*
Arsenal 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Week 3*

*Man City* 2-0 Hull City
Cardiff 0-2 *Everton*
*Newcastle* 2-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Sunderland*
Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd*
*West Brom* 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright 6 points for the 2'nd week in a row, reaching consistency levels as high as Tottenham and Liverpool, just not as high up the league of course 
*
Week 3*
Man City 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 0-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Man City* 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 2-2 Everton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-2 *Swansea*
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Man City 2-1 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-0 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 0-2 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Man City 3-1 Hull city
Cardiff city 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 0-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-0 Southampton
West ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-3 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 United
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Man City* 6 - 0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1 - 1 Everton
*Newcastle* 1 - 0 Fulham
Norwich 0 - 0 Southampton
*West Ham* 3 - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 - 1 *Sunderland*
Liverpool 1 - 1 Man Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Swansea
*Arsenal* 2 - 1 Tottenham


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham

this will be the week I tank myself


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Man City 2-1 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Man City 4 - 0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1 - 1 Everton
Newcastle 1 - 0 Fulham
Norwich 1 - 2 Southampton
West Ham 1 - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 - 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1 - 2 Man Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Swansea
Arsenal 1 - 2 Tottenham


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-3 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 2-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-4 Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man City 3 Vs 1 Hull City 
Cardiff City 1 Vs 1 Everton
Newcastle 1 Vs 2 Fulham
Norwich 1 Vs 1 Southampton
West Ham 0 Vs 0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 Vs 2 Man Utd 
West Brom 1 Vs 2 Swansea
Arsenal 2 Vs 2 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man City* 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 2-2 Everton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke City
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 2-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-2 *Swansea*
Arsenal 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Man City 3-1 Hull
Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sunderland
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

After last week poor showing this week I need to do lot better on my predictions. 

Man City 3-1 Hull
Cardiff 2-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 2-2 Sunderland
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-3 Tottenham
Liverpool 1-2 Manchester United


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man City 3 Vs 0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1 Vs 1 Everton
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Fulham
Norwich 1 Vs 2 Southampton
West Ham 1 Vs 0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1 Vs 2 Man Utd
West Brom 1 Vs 0 Swansea
Arsenal 0 Vs 2 Tottenham*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Am I still in this? Have I been eliminated? I have no idea but here are my predictions anyway

Man City 3 - 0 Hull
Cardiff 2 - 2 Everton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Fulham
Norwich 1 - 2 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Sunderland
West Brom 0 - 1 Swansea
Arsenal 2 - 2 Tottenham
Liverpool 1 - 2 Manchester United


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Man City* 4-0 Hull
Cardiff 1-1 Everton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Fulham
*Norwich* 2-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Sunderland
*West Brom* 2-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 *Tottenham*
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester United


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Week 3*

*Man City *3-1 Hull
*Cardiff *2-1 Everton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Fulham
*Norwich *2-0 Southampton
*West Ham *1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Sunderland*
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-3 *Tottenham*
Liverpool 1-3 *Man Utd*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Week 3

*Man City* 4-0 Hull
Cardiff 0-2 *Everton*
Newcastle 1-2 *Fulham*
*Norwich* 2-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
West Brom 0-1 *Swansea*
Arsenal 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Man City* 5-0 Hull
*Cardiff *1-0 Everton
*Newcastle *3-0 Fulham
Norwich 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-0 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-2 *Swansea*
Arsenal 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Man City 4* - 1 Hull City
Cardiff 1 - 1 Everton
Newcastle 0 - 0 Fulham
Norwich 1 - *2 Southampton*
West Ham 1 - 1 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0 - *1 Sunderland*
Liverpool 2 - 2 Man United
West Brom 0 - 0 Swansea
*Arsenal 2* - 1 Spurs

All those draws :kean


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man City 5-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 2-2 Everton
Newcastle 2-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-3 Swansea
Arsenal 2-3 Tottenham


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-2 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Week 3

Man City 3-0 Hull
Cardiff 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-2 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-2 Swansea
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 0-1 Everton
Newcastle 0-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 2 Man Utd 
West Brom 0 - 1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Man City 3 - 0 Hull City
Cardiff City 0 - 2 Everton
Newcastle 0 - 0 Fulham
Norwich 1 - 1 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 - 0 Sunderland
Liverpool 0 - 2 Man Utd
West Brom 1 - 1 Swansea
Arsenal 1 - 3 Tottenham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:ti Green Light

Week 3 Fixtures

Man City 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 0-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-2 Fulham
Norwich 1-3 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-3 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Week 3 Fixtures*

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 0-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-3 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Man City 3*-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-*2 Southampton*
*West Ham 1*-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Sunderland*
Liverpool 1-*3 Man Utd*
West Brom 0-*1 Swansea*
*Arsenal 5*-2 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 3-0 Hull
Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 0-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 0-1 Sunderland
West Brom 1-3 Swansea
Arsenal 3-4 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Week 3

*Man City* vs Hull = 3-0
Cardiff vs Everton = 1-1
*Newcastle* vs Fulham = 1-0
*Norwich* vs Southampton = 2-1
*West Ham* vs Stoke = 2-0
Palace vs Sunderland = 1-1
Liverpool vs *Man Utd* = 1-2
*West Brom *vs Swansea = 2-1
Arsenal vs Tottenham = 2-2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Man City* 4-1 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 *Southampton*
West Ham 0-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Man Utd 
West Brom 0-0 Swansea
Arsenal 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Unlike some, I sensibly waited until Friday night to make my predictions, waiting for injury news etc.

As I now know that Kolo won't be 100% fit/won't play this weekend, I will predict that Liverpool will defeat United by only one goal, and not two, as I had originally thought, pre-Kolo injury.

:lelbron

*Man City* 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 0-1 *Fulham*
Norwich 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Man Utd 
*West Brom* 2-0 Swansea
Arsenal 3-3 Tottenham


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Man City *3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 *Everton*
*Newcastle *1-0 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-2 *Swansea*
Arsenal 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Donnacha said:


> Unlike some, I sensibly waited until Friday night to make my predictions, waiting for injury news etc.
> 
> As I now know that Kolo won't be 100% fit/won't play this weekend, I will predict that Liverpool will defeat United by only one goal, and not two, as I had originally thought, pre-Kolo injury.
> 
> ...


Injuries can still take place an hour before the game smart arse :lelbron


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Man City* 4-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-3 *Everton*
Newcastle 0-1 *Fulham*
*Norwich* 1-0 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Sunderland*
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd 
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-4 *Tottenham*​


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Swansea
Arsenal 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Week 3:

Man City 3-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 1-1 Everton
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
Norwich 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-3 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Man City 3*-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 0-*2 Everton*
Newcastle 1-*2 Fulham*
Norwich 1-*2 Southampton*
*West Ham 2*-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Sunderland*
Liverpool 1-*3 Man Utd*
West Brom 1-*2 Swansea*
Arsenal 2-*3 Tottenham*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Man City 5-0 Hull City
Cardiff City 2-2 Everton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Norwich 3-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd
West Brom 0-1 Swansea
Arsenal 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you newcastle.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Knew I should have tipped Norwich.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably dropping that 2nd place now


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man This weeks results are already looking better after 5 games than they were last week after 10 games :lol. Couple poor results but Newcastle actually winning help a few guys.

Also Heartbreak&Triumph may actually make a comeback :taker. The Fuck


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

I forgot to add liverpool v utd like a fucking idiot and i dont want to edit my prediction and look like i have cheated. So i will put it here 

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

WOAT predictions this week. Hopefully today's games help.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank god Liverpool, Swansea and Arsenal saved my ass this week. Good job :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 3 Results



> Nov	12
> 
> steamed hams	10
> Nige	10
> ...


Updated Table



> Foreshadowed	27
> 
> C3K	26
> 
> ...


Tiny bit better last week although the 3pm kicks are still hurting guys. Also Everton needs to start winning already. Pretty sure a lot of guys are losing points over the last few weeks from predicting wins from them. Still if the league is still trolling us after the 4th round of games I may lower the pass rate one last time (inb4 everyone does either super amazing or supershite :side 

Lil 2 week break for the next round of games due to internationals anyway so no rush for people to do their predictions if they wanna wait for injuries and such. 

Manchester United Vs Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa Vs Newcastle
Fulham Vs West Brom
Hull City Vs Cardiff City
Stoke City Vs Man City
Sunderland Vs Arsenal
Tottenham Vs Norwich
Everton Vs Chelsea
Southampton West Ham
Swansea Vs Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light is looking doomed :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Played 2 weeks....still lower than people who have played one :wenger2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace 
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle
*Fulham* 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'n still in this. I can overcome these odds :cena3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-2 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS. :lol

Noticed that my score was off for this week (received 7 points but should have had 6), delved deeper into things and realised that just about every score total was off, delved deeper still to find the culprit and..

..I think that _you think_ that West Ham beat Stoke 1-0 when in reality the reverse is true.

:hesk2


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Crystal Palace 
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
*Fulham* 2-1 West Brom
*Hull City* 1-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So 17 points with 3 played and 3 left to play before the first elimination so I pretty much have to double my score to avoid being eliminated which is more than possible especially if certain teams get there act together and the league starts getting a little more predictable then yeah those who are on 15 or more should easily make it through.

EDIT: bearing in mind I was typing this before IncapableNinja decided he wanted to be a snitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> CGS. :lol
> 
> Noticed that my score was off for this week (received 7 points but should have had 6), delved deeper into things and realised that just about every score total was off, delved deeper still to find the culprit and..
> 
> ...












Give me 20 minutes


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I win the quality control.

:hesk2

*Week 4:*

Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Manchester United 1-0 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-0 Liverpool

Word of advice lads, just copy my predictions and you'll soon climb the table. :redknapp


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Manchester United 4-0 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Recalculated results 



> Nov	9
> Nige	9
> 
> steamed hams	7
> ...


Essentially thanks to IncapableNinja Snitching helping me realise my mistake pretty much everyone losts points aside from about 5 people who predicted a draw and KLEEBLATT who was the only one to predict a stoke win :lol. You can all thank him :hesk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I slipped to third. I've dishonoured my ancestors and I should be ashamed.

*Manchester United* 4-1 Crystal Palace 
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
*Fulham* 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 2-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice one CGS Cara! Are you going to recalculate the overall table too, or do you want someone who can count to do the job for you? I've got the extra fingers needed for the job so I'm happy to volunteer :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Nice one CGS Cara! Are you going to recalculate the overall table too, or do you want someone who can count to do the job for you? I've got the extra fingers needed for the job so I'm happy to volunteer :side:


:kobe8










Stick to your 1000 word judge scorecard for now m'kay


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It was actually far more than 1,000 words, but I'll let you off as we all know that you can't count :moyes2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-2 *Cardiff City*
Stoke City 0-1 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham *3-1 Norwich
Everton 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
*Swansea* 2-0 Liverpool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

People already making predictions now two weeks away from games, plus the transfer window moves?fpalm


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Watch out people making predictions remember internationals can change everything with injuries etc plus transfer deadline day changes a lot too


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah thats why I said there wasnt any rush to make the predictions with everything happening :lol 2 weeks is a long time. Still people can always change their predictions anyway as long as it's before the kickoff time


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Manchester United* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
Tottenham 1-1 Norwich
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Man Utd *3-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 *West Brom*
Hull City 0-1* Cardiff City*
Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-3* Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Norwich
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 *Liverpool*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
*Hull City* 2-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Fulham* 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 2-2 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Norwich
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester United* 3-0 Crystal Palace 
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 *Liverpool*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Man Utd 3–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1–1 west Brom
Hull 1–1 Cardiff
Stoke 1–2 Man City
Sunderland 0–1 Arsenal 
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Everton 2-3 Chelsea 
Southampton 0-0 West Ham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man Utd 2–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2–1 west Brom
Hull 1–2 Cardiff
Stoke 1–1 Man City
Sunderland 1–12 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Man Utd* 3–0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1–1 west Brom
Hull 0–1 *Cardiff*
Stoke 0–2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0–2 *Arsenal* 
Tottenham 1-1 Norwich
Everton 1-3 *Chelsea* 
*Southampton* 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man Utd 2–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1–1 West Brom
Hull 1–1 Cardiff
Stoke 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 1–2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Man Utd 2–1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2–1 West Brom
Hull 0–1 Cardiff
Stoke 1-1 Man City
Sunderland 1–2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Utd 3–1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-2 Newcastle
Fulham 2–1 West Brom
Hull 0–1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 1–3 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 0-2 Liverpool
__________________


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Man Utd* 2–0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1–1 West Brom
Hull 0–1 *Cardiff*
Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0–3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 3-0 Norwich
Everton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 *Liverpool*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man Utd 3–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2–1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man Utd *3–0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle
*Fulham *1–0 West Brom
Hull 2-2 Cardiff
Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham *3-0 Norwich
Everton 1-3* Chelsea*
*Southampton *1-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Cardiff
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Everton 0-0 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-0 West Brom
Hull 1-2 Cardiff
Stoke 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Newcastle
*Fulham* 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-0 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
*Swansea* 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Man United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 West Brom
Hull 2-2 Cardiff
Stoke city 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-4 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-3 West ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man Utd 4–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2–2 West Brom
Hull 2-1 Cardiff
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Everton 2-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Man Utd 4-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Cardiff
Stoke 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool​


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Norwich
Everton 0-1 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Man Utd 3–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1–1 West Brom
Hull 2-1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 0-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Man Utd* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 *West Brom*
Hull 1-1 Cardiff
Stoke 1-3 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-4 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham *2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-0 West Ham
*Swansea* 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Man Utd* *1*–0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-2 Newcastle
*Fulham 1*–0 West Brom
*Hull 3*-1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-0 Man City
Sunderland 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Tottenham 2*-0 Norwich
Everton 0-*2 Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 2-*3 Liverpool*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Manchester United vs Crystal Palace = 4-0
Aston Villa vs Newcastle = 2-1
Fulham vs West Brom = 1-1
Hull vs Cardiff = 2-1
Stoke vs Man City = 0-2
Sunderland vs Arsenal = 1-2
Tottenham vs Norwich = 3-1
Everton vs Chelsea = 1-1
Southampton vs West Ham = 2-1
Swansea vs Liverpool = 1-1


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Manchester United 3 vs 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2 vs 2 Newcastle
Fulham 2 vs 1 West Brom
Hull 1 vs 1 Cardiff
Stoke 0 vs 1 Man City
Sunderland 1 vs 3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2 vs 0 Norwich
Everton 0 vs 2 Chelsea
Southampton 0 vs 0 West Ham
Swansea 1 vs 1 Liverpool


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace 
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-1 *Cardiff City*
Stoke City 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Norwich
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Manchester United *3-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
*Fulham*2-0 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton *1-0 West Ham
*Swansea *2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Cardiff
Stoke 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull 1-1 Cardiff
Stoke 0-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester United 2 vs 0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2 vs 1 Newcastle
Fulham 1 vs 1 West Brom
Hull 1 vs 1 Cardiff
Stoke 0 vs 1 Man City
Sunderland 0 vs 3 Arsenal
Tottenham 1 vs 0 Norwich
Everton 0 vs 2 Chelsea
Southampton 1 vs 1 West Ham
Swansea 1 vs 2 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Hull City 1-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 West Ham
Swansea 0-1 Liverpool


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0–0 West Brom
Hull 1-0 Cardiff
Stoke 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 Norwich
Everton 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. Missed United/Palace.

*Aston Villa 2*-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Hull City 0-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 0-*1 Man City*
Sunderland 0-*2 Arsenal*
Tottenham 1-1 Norwich
Everton 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Southampton 2*-1 West Ham
Swansea 1-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CGS said:


> Still if the league is still trolling us after the 4th round of games I may lower the pass rate one last time *(inb4 everyone does either super amazing or supershite :side*


unk2 

a lot of people scoring 8+ thus far with 3 games still till go. Even Flow sorry bruh lost the 3 points from Man U/Palace still you posted once the game had kicked off.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I've got 10pts so far this weekend. :hendo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I have about 8 Points so far. (Better than my last predictions already :mark


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That West Brom goal well & truly fucked me over. Would've been 3 correct scores. Fucking Gareth McAuley.8*D


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> I think I've got 10pts so far this weekend. :hendo





Daiko said:


> I think I have about 8 Points so far. (Better than my last predictions already :mark





Nige™ said:


> That West Brom goal well & truly fucked me over. Would've been 3 correct scores. Fucking Gareth McAuley.8*D


How about the 3 of you go fuck yourselves how about that?

3 Points :jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:kolo1


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

6 points. Hoping I'm still on six points at the end of the day as well. Hope we smash West Ham.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

12 points so far, yeah bor. Just need Brendan to sort me out with another 3 tomorrow :brodgers


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gameweek 5 to be the last one before the 35-point cut off?

I think most people are in the 25-35 range right now as this was a generous round of results, would make for a pretty interesting bunch of predictions next weekend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nah game week 6 (last week of september) is the cut off limit and this week really has helped a few guys. Haven't done it for today and obviously tomorrow games yet but I'd imagine most guys will be around the 25 point mark with two weeks left.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If Liverpool come through for me I'll break the 35 Point cut-off this week..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh If i've calculated right Nige might just officially be the first guy to make it past the limit with a game still to play tomorrow :lol

Edit

Oh wait Fargerov through to it seems :hb:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS said:


> Nah game week 6 (last week of september) is the cut off limit and this week really has helped a few guys. Haven't done it for today and obviously tomorrow games yet but I'd imagine most guys will be around the 25 point mark with two weeks left.


That's cool. Probably not the best of ideas to cull half of the players before October, afterall.



CGS said:


> Huh *If i've calculated right* Nige might just officially be the first guy to make it past the limit with a game still to play tomorrow :lol
> 
> Edit
> 
> Oh wait Fargerov through to it seems :hb:


:hesk2

Congrats to Nige for 'dat mammoth score of 13 with a game to play.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I expected that post from Seabs or Andre tbh. Should have known you might have known you would have something to say too :kolo2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> I expected that post from Seabs or Andre tbh. Should have known you might have known you would have something to say too :kolo2












_*Is it one or two more gameweeks we have to make the 35 point cut off? 15 points to go :argh:*_


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:hb not sure why I picked Swansea though.. :brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> I expected that post from Seabs or Andre tbh. Should have known you might have known you would have something to say too :kolo2












I think I need 5 more points to progress, cba to check right now. I'd ask CGS to look it up but I don't think he's very good at counting...





















oh :brodgers

On a side note, Seabs must be very strong seeing as he's proping up the table (I'm assuming). I don't even think that Mozza's ma has had that many people on top of her at once :hayden3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> On a side note, Seabs must be very strong seeing as he's proping up the table (I'm assuming). I don't even think that Mozza's ma has had that many people on top of her at once :hayden3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's funny heaing you guys say I can't count........despite having a first degree in accounting :brodgers


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuckern warz, the examination standards must have really declined in this country if that's the case :kenny


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kolo2. Yes you need five points to proceed. But since im a horrible counter maybe now you need 15 :ksi1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I've like 10 pts already :hb

Hopefully a Liverpool draw tonight :brodgers

A goalless draw as well :sturridge


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Never mind Nige. Velvet Onion :jt


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Points



> velvet onion	15
> 
> Nige	14
> 
> ...


Updated Table 



> *Nige™	36
> 
> Fargerov	35*
> 
> ...



-Internationals clearly helped quite a few guys. Best scoring week thus far. 

-Fargerov and Nige first guys through to the next stage :hb:. Next stage 55 points so you guys keep going like everyone else afterall you want the advantage from Jan onwards as well

-Kudos to Velvet Onion & Nige this week as well for their good scores. Showing it how it should be done. All you WOATer's *cough*danny_boy*cough* how its done​
*Gameweek 5* 
Norwich Vs Aston Villa
Liverpool Vs Southampton
Newcastle Vs Hull City
West Brom Vs Sunderland
West Ham Vs Everton
Chelsea Vs Fulham
Arsenal vs Stoke City
Crystal Palace Vs Swansea
Cardiff City Vs Tottenham
Man City Vs Man Utd​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 2-2 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Man City* 2-1 Man Utd

making early predictions worked out well for me in the last round, so he it goes again. :hendo

Green Light :jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Norwich 0-*2 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Southampton
*Newcastle 1*-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-*3 Everton*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Fulham
*Arsenal 2*-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-*3 Tottenham*
Man City 0-*1 Man Utd*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-0 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So 15 Points needed, that's 5 Correct scorelines piece of piss!

Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 3-2 Man Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doing early predictions last round seemed to work out well for me so i will do so again this round.

Norwich 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Norwich 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 2-0 Hull 
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff 0-1 *Tottenham*
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Norwich 2-2 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 3-3 Swansea
*Cardiff City* 2-0 Tottenham
*Man City* 3-2 Man Utd


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

GreenLight on only 4 points? :bron3

Tiiiiiiiime to GOAT!

Norwich 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 - 1 Southampton
Newcastle 1 - 0 Hull City
West Brom 1 - 1 Sunderland
West Ham 0 - 0 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Fulham
Arsenal 2 - 0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Swansea
Cardiff City 0 - 1 Tottenham
Man City 1 - 0 Man Utd


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 4-1 Fulham
*Arsenal* 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Man City* 3-2 Man Utd


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Norwich 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Everton
Chelsea 4-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-3 Tottenham
Man City 2-1 Man Utd

Btw CGS, how many weeks left before the elimination?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Norwich 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-1 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-3 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-0 Man Utd


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Norwich* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea *3-0 Fulham
*Arsenal *3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-0 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CGS said:


> This Week's Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen this CGS & after week 3 I had 21 points & scored 11 points from this Week 4 but you have me on a total of 31 points? 



Samoon said:


> Norwich 1-2 Aston Villa
> Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
> Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
> West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
> ...


Believe game week 6 is when cut off point is which Premier League last weekend of action in September.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS with those accounting skills :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Just seen this CGS & after week 3 I had 21 points & scored 11 points from this Week 4 but you have me on a total of 31 points?


You were on 20 points, correct standings are available in the first post. We had a little mishap with week 3's scoring so ignore the table on page 11.

:hesk2

All in good fun.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

IncapableNinja said:


> You were on 20 points, correct standings are available in the first post. We had a little mishap with week 3's scoring so ignore the table on page 11.
> 
> :hesk2
> 
> All in good fun.


Edit - Yeah I've just seen this as well mate. It's all in good fun & no harm is done just bit of a mix up.



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> CGS with those accounting skills :lmao :lmao :lmao


Had quick look back over past 4 weeks to see my scores see what i had in total & I've seen what's happened. CGS said i had scored 3 points from the week three games when i was on 18 points before hand which would bring me to 21 points in total leading into week four. But I actually did worse out of everyone on here on week three & only got 2 points not the 3 CGS said I got. So had 18 points after week two plus 2 points from week three & i get 20 points in total then 11 points from the last set of games this past weekend (week four) & have 31 points in total. 

Week 1 - 13 points scored
Week 2 - 5 points scored
Week 3 - 2 points scored
Week 4 - 11 points scored

Total points scored = 31 points.

CGS was right I do have 31 points in total he just made mistake after game week three when he posted that i had got 3 points from week 3 but actually only got 2 points. He got there in end as I he was right I do have currently 31 points in total. Just bit of mix up. Don't worry about it everything sorted now let's move on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THAT'S RIGHT FUCK YOU ANDRE 8*D

Saw this when I was out and was gonna have a check when I got home but happy too see it all sorted without me .


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

None of this would have happened if you hadn't fucked up in the first place :torres


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

:lmao

Norwich 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 4-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 2-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 2-3 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm actually winning this but due to CGS's known counting problems he has me bottom.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> None of this would have happened if you hadn't fucked up in the first place :torres


:kolo2. Like I said before ANDRE I can put my bad counting skills to work on your score if you want. 



Green Light said:


> I'm actually winning this but due to CGS's known counting problems he has me bottom.












If you say so buddy.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke 
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea 
Cardiff 2-2 Tottenham 
Man city 1-1 Man Utd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-3 Tottenham
Man City 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Can you plz spell my name right in the OP please, you dyslexic. :davos Switch the o and a, in case you can't work out your mistake. 

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-0 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Next person to point out a mistake I make will get points deducted :kolo2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you cant see me but i'm pointing at you. you're the mistake.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Next person to point out a mistake I make will get points deducted :kolo2


*Don't make mistakes then :frankie*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What's the cutoff?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

35 Points by the end of September I think.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> :kolo2. Like I said before ANDRE I can put my bad counting skills to work on your score if you want.


Add 50 points to my score by all means :brodgers



Kiz said:


> you cant see me but i'm pointing at you. you're the mistake.


:jt


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Isn't 35 points too high? :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz said:


> you cant see me but i'm pointing at you. you're the mistake.














Seabs said:


> *Don't make mistakes then :frankie*


Shutup :kolo2



Abk™ said:


> Isn't 35 points too high? :side:












I did say I would consider dropping it if scores were shit again this week...But then you guys did amazing :kolo1 

35 points has been tough to reach thanks to teams like City & Everton who should have been sure bets for at least 1 point but continually fucked up (Fucking Kiz & Mozza) FFS God had 0 points one week that is how unpredictable Week 2 & 3 were :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

35 points? 

Shit. That's going to be a challenge. But I think I can do it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Norwich 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Norwich 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Everton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 1-1 Man Utd*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool *2-0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 0-1 *Everton*
Chelsea 3-0 *Fulham *
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Swansea*
Cardiff 0-0 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 3-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham 
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff 0-1 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Norwich 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 4-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Man City* 1-0 Man Utd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll get mine in tomorrow. My predictions require a lot of thought and statistical analysis. I don't just throw anything out there like you lot.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Heh, I should use the sports forums more often. But anyways, my predictions...

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Fulham 
*Arsenal* 3-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Swansea*
Cardiff 1-3 *Tottenham*
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Green Light said:


> I'll get mine in tomorrow. My predictions require a lot of thought and statistical analysis. I don't just throw anything out there like you lot.


yeah, its quite an achievement to do so poorly


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I'll get mine in tomorrow. My predictions require a lot of thought and statistical analysis. I don't just throw anything out there like you lot.


Yeah, that's why you're on top of the table :kobe3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I will admit science has not served me well thus far but I have faith

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool *2-0 Southampton
*Newcastle *2-1 Hull City
*West Brom* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Everton
*Chelsea *3-0 Fulham
*Arsenal *2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Man City* 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Swansea
Cardiff 2-2 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the week I tank for sure 

Norwich 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Tottenham
Man City 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 3-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-3 Tottenham
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea *2-1 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-1 *Tottenham*
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-1 Tottenham
Man City 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Norwich vs Aston Villa = 1-1
*Liverpool* vs Southampton = 2-0
*Newcastle* vs Hull = 2-1
West Brom vs *Sunderland* = 1-2
West Ham vs* Everton* = 1-3
*Chelsea* vs Fulham = 3-0
*Arsenal* vs Stoke = 2-1
Palace vs Swansea = 2-2
Cardiff vs Tottenham = 1-1
Man City vs* Man Utd* = 1-2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Norwich 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-5 Southampton
Newcastle 0-0 Hull City
West Brom 3-6 Sunderland
West Ham 2-4 Everton
Chelsea 7-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-4 Tottenham
Man City 10-10 Man Utd


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Norwich 2-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-2 Fulham
Arsenal 3-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Norwich 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Hull City
West Brom 1-3 *Sunderland*
*West Ham* 2-0 Everton
*Chelsea* 2-1 Fulham
*Arsenal* 4-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 0-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
*West Brom* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 1-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 1-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-1 Southampton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Hull City
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 *Tottenham*
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Norwich 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-0 Hull TIGERS
West Brom 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff 1-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-0 Man Utd


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-0 Hull
West Brom 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0-1 Swansea
Cardiff 0-2 Tottenham
Man City 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Norwich 1 - 1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2 - 0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 2 - 0 Hull City
*West Brom* 1 -0 Sunderland
West Ham 1 - 2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2 - 1 Fulham
*Arsenal* 3 - 0 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 *Swansea*
Cardiff City 1 - 2 *Tottenham*
Man City 0 - 0 Man Utd


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Shit thought I did this

Norwich 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1 - 0 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Hull City
West Brom 2 -2 Sunderland
West Ham 0 - 0 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 1 Fulham
Arsenal 3 - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1 - 2 Tottenham
Man City 0 - 0 Man Utd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Norwich 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1 - 0 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Hull City
West Brom 1 -1 Sunderland
West Ham 0 - 0 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 2 Fulham
Arsenal 2 - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Swansea
Cardiff City 1 - 1 Tottenham
Man City 1 - 0 Man Utd


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. Missed half the matches...

*Chelsea 2* - 0 Fulham
*Arsenal 3* - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1 - *2 Swansea*
Cardiff City 1 - *2 Tottenham*
Man City 1 - 1 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You really aint making this easy for yourself are you Mikey :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Only one point so far :terry1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty much everyone has WOAT it. Mikey is higher than most guys thus far this week


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The thread isn't showing some posts :kolo2

I think I might have 35 Points now :kolo1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Arsenal 4 - 1 Stoke City
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Swansea
Cardiff City 0 - 3 Tottenham
Man City 2 - 1 Man Utd

Better late than never..

Just giving some a head start.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pretty sweet that nailed Chelsea scoreline. 

Nail one more scoreline and its an acceptable week. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

fuck, i forgot this week. i also forgot to do my fantasy team AND west ham lost. bad times


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh if you wanna try and get a few points Nov you could do the Sunday games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck. Missed half the matches...
> 
> *Chelsea 2* - 0 Fulham
> *Arsenal 3* - 1 Stoke City
> ...


:kobe3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Crystal Palace 0-2 *Swansea*

















































YEAH SCIENCE :jesse


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GREEN LIGHT FTW!!! 

R.Scorpio's score would have been BOSS if he switched around Arsenal/Stoke with Palace/Swansea

Also Mikey with the 4th highest score after only 3 games compared to 8 with everyone else :lmao. You all should be ashamed :jordan


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not me, i've got 3 perfect predictions so far. GOATing like a motherfucking GOAT :brodgers


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

9 points :mark: :mark: :mark: considering I had only a single point from yesterday's matches.


Who got the Man City/Man U scoreline right? :troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk™ said:


> 9 points :mark: :mark: :mark: considering I had only a single point from yesterday's matches.
> 
> 
> Who got the Man City/Man U scoreline right? :troll


Was about to ask where the fuck you got 9 points from then I realized Spurs scored a late goal :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This weeks results



> Even Flow	12
> Rush	11
> CGS	11
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> *ABK™	42*
> 
> Nige™	41
> *Daiko/Gary Oak	41*
> ...


-All the bolded guys have now gone through :hb:. Again barrier for those guys is now 55 points up till the end of October.

-Me, Rush & Even Flow tops the shit but the unoffical winner this week has to go to Mikey. Dude this half the games and still beat 90% of us :lmao. Kudos man 

-Alright one week to go. Not gonna lower the boundary, But I might introduce one last little factor to give people a boost for this final week before the first round of eliminations since the premier league just seems to wanna be extra unpredictable. 

*Gameweek 6*
Tottenham Vs Chelsea
Aston Villa Vs Man City
Fulham Vs Cardiff
Hull City Vs West Ham
Man Utd Vs West Brom
Southampton Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs Arsenal
Stoke Vs Norwich
Sunderland Vs Liverpool
Everton Vs Newcastle​


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 1-2 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Tottenham 2*-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-*3 Man City*
*Fulham 1*-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 1-*2 West Brom*
*Southampton 1*-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Stoke 1*-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-*1 Liverpool*
*Everton 2*-0 Newcastle


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just two more points :mark:

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man City*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 0-1 *West Ham*
*Man Utd* 2-1 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
*Everton* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man City*
*Fulham* 1-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 0-1 *West Brom*
*Southampton* 3-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-0 Newcastle

Trouble on Tyneside :moyes1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

11 points :hmm:



> Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa = 3 points - Predicting the right scoreline
> Liverpool 3-0 Southampton = 0 points
> Newcastle 2-0 Hull City = 0 points
> West Brom 1-1 Sunderland = 0 points
> ...


I make it 12 not 11


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL CGS :hayden3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh, Ok, First Off. Andre, Seabs, Kiz, Rush, IncapableNinja and anyone else who feels to need to mention something can all....










Second, probably missed one of the matches by accident. If anyone else thinks a mistake has been made on their's too tell me i'll check it.

Edit

FFS DA :kobe2. 

I'm sure since you guys started bringing it up i've been fucking up MUCH more :lmao Cunts


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh yeah baby I've made it!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:hb :hb :hb top of the table.

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 0-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2 - 0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2 -0 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Huh, Ok, First Off. Andre, Seabs, Kiz, Rush, IncapableNinja and anyone else who feels to need to mention something can all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pretty sure you must have missed 8 points of mine somewhere. 

You should give me a banker card to use on one match next week that will double any points I win on that match. Just me though not anybody else.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Tottenham 0-0 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Man City 
Fulham 1-0 Cardiff
Hull City 0-0 West Ham
Man Utd 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man City*
*Fulham* 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ugh, missed it by a point. Gotten^2 

Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 0-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 1-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CGS said:


> Huh, Ok, First Off. Andre, Seabs, Kiz, Rush, IncapableNinja and anyone else who feels to need to mention something can all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pls learn to count.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man City*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 3-1 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton *2-1 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle

Fairly sure I should make the cut off given I need what? 3 results right. *hopefully*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 Man City
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Newcastle

Hopefully Liverpool wins again.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0 Vs 2 *Man City*
*Fulham* 2 Vs 1 Cardiff
Hull City 0 Vs 0 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2 Vs 0 West Brom
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1 Vs 3 *Arsenal*
Stoke 2 Vs 2 Norwich
Sunderland 0 Vs 2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1 Vs 1 Newcastle


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 0-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Man city
Fulham 1-0 Cardiff
Hull 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man city
Fulham 0-0 Cardiff
Hull 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Tottenham* 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-3 *Man City*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-2 *West Ham*
*Man Utd* 3-0 West Brom
*Southampton *2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 4-2 Newcastle


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-2 *Man city*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 3-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea
Villa 0-3 City
Fulham 1-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West ham
Man United 4-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Evertron 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 0-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 0-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Missed two weeks of this shit.

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-4 *Man City*
*Fulham* 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 0-1 *West Ham*
*Man Utd* 3-1 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3* Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tottenham 0-0 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 *Man City*
Fulham 2-2 Cardiff
Hull City 0-0 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2* Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 0-1 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Man City*
*Fulham* 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 3-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2* Arsenal*
*Stoke* 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3* Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tottenham 0-*1 Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-*2 Man City*
Fulham 0-*1 Cardiff*
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd 2*-0 West Brom
*Southampton 1*-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-*2 Arsenal*
Stoke 0-*1 Norwich*
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the pressure is on. need 6 points.

hope it happens. :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Tottenham* 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man City*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
*Hull City* 1-0 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Not even sure if i'm still in this, if not disregard the following :$

Tottenham 2 - 2 Chelsea
Villa 1 - 1 Man City
*Fulham 2* - 0 Cardiff
*Hull 3* - 1 West Ham
*Man Utd 1* - 0 West Brom
*Southampton 3* - 0 Palace
*Swansea 2* - 1 Arsenal
*Stoke 1* - 0 Norwich
Sunderland 0 - *2 Liverpool*
*Everton 1* - 0 Newcastle


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ever Wolf said:


> Not even sure if i'm still in this, if not disregard the following :$


You need to get 17 points this week or you get eliminated. (I think...)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-4 Man City
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty disgraceful score last week, hopefully this will be a little better.

Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-0 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man City*
Fulham 0-0 Cardiff
Hull City 0-1 *West Ham*
*Man Utd* 1-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2* Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle



Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure you must have missed 8 points of mine somewhere.*


I did? :draper2 deal with it



> *You should give me a banker card to use on one match next week that will double any points I win on that match. Just me though not anybody else.*












Although i'm happy you bought that up :brodgers. With the league being pretty damn crazy a couple weeks, just to help a couple guys out (And hopefully the premier league doesn't decide to be gay and fuck this up) imma make Man City/Spurs, Swansea/Arsenal, Sunderland/Pool & Newcastle/Everton All Double points. So for this week those 4 games it will be 6 points for a correct winner & score and 2 points for the correct winner but wrong score.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you sure you want to complicate things for yourself even further CGS? This can only end in disaster. I'll have my predictions in later today btw, almost finished doing my analysis.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll be fine :kolo2

Also we need Tony Tornado in this to give us his always accurate insight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's an original idea :kolo2

I actually stole it Fantasy Premier League's vintage spin off "I Know The Score" but whatever. Couldn't have given easy double points on the Utd match could you :kolo2

You fucked it up already btw mark: at getting to be the first to notice.) City/Spurs? :draper2*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Did I say it was original? :draper2.


FFS I was tired it was 2 in the morning :kolo2 (I'm telling you guys now that you keep bringing it up I'm fucking up more :lmao. Plus is it some damn competition to see who can spot the fuck up first? :lmao) Yeah Chelsea/Spuds whatever you guys no the deal ok :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> Did I say it was original? :draper2.
> 
> 
> FFS I was tired it was 2 in the morning :kolo2 (I'm telling you guys now that you keep bringing it up I'm fucking up more :lmao. Plus is it some damn competition to see who can spot the fuck up first? :lmao) Yeah Chelsea/Spuds whatever you guys *no *the deal ok :side:


*know

:draper2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tottenham 1-3 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Man Ciy*
Fulham 0-0 Cardiff
*Hull City* 1-0 West Ham
*Man Utd *2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 0-1 *Arsenal*
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Gary Oak said:


> *know
> 
> :draper2


*I'm almost crying here. Please don't ever change CGS :*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:shaq


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
Southampton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Arsenal
Stoke 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man City*
*Fulham* 1-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Stoke* 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 0-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 *Man City*
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-3 *West Ham*
*Man Utd *2-0 West Brom
*Southampton* 4-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1* Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey CGS can you maybe update the table in the OP so I don't have to go hunting through 20 pages to find the current standings, thanks :hb

So I think I need 23 points to make the cut, no problemo

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 *Man City*
*Fulham *2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 2-2 West Ham
*Man Utd *2-0 West Brom
*Southampton *2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton *3-1 Newcastle


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Tottenham vs *Chelsea* = 1-2
Aston Villa vs* Man City* = 1-3
*Fulham* vs Cardiff = 2-1
Hull vs West Ham = 1-1
*Man Utd* vs West Brom = 3-0
*Southampton* vs Palace = 2-1
Swansea vs Arsenal = 2-2
*Stoke* vs Norwich = 2-1
Sunderland vs* Liverpool *= 0-2
*Everton* vs Newcastle = 1-0


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 0-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man City*
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
*Stoke* 2-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
*Everton* 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-3 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-2 Man City
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Tottenham 3-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Man City
Fulham 0-0 Cardiff
Hull City 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 1-1 West Brom
Southampton 3-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Tottenham 2-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Hull City 0-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 West Brom
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-3 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-3 Man City
Fulham 1-1 Cardiff
Hull City 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea might be the most agreed on scoreline we've had since the inception of this thing. Even GreenLight has gone for it..and on that note I'm changing from 1-1 to a Spurs 2-1 win.

:avb

INB4 1-1.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:terry ^

6 points already :mark:










I'm hulking up brothers. The comeback is on


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hopefully that random double points ruling this week was a joke or I have no words for how much of an epic fail that change was.

If only I went to cookie clicker and not wrestlingforum. Fuck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck did I tip Chelsea 3-1 fpalm


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That last result with the double points has put me on 40 points already, lovely jubbly :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm through. :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Me too :jlc


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> I think Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea might be the most agreed on scoreline we've had since the inception of this thing. Even GreenLight has gone for it..and on that note I'm changing from 1-1 to a Spurs 2-1 win.
> 
> :avb
> 
> INB4 1-1.







IncapableNinja said:


> Hopefully that random double points ruling this week was a joke or I have no words for how much of an epic fail that change was.
> 
> If only I went to cookie clicker and not wrestlingforum. Fuck.


:draper2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:saul


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

well the double points from chelsea/spurs were useless.

come on Arsenal, give me the 2-1 win and 6 points. that'll get me through. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I was watching the man city game and all the streams were down except the spanish one, when I wasn't watching the stream Villa scored and when it went down they've scored two :jose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's a good job that Spurs/Chelsea was a double point game and I managed to get 6 points there, as I only got 1 point from the rest of the 3PM games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Without even looking at the scores this week I'm damn near certain Man City has been the biggest casualty once again for a lot of guys


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Tottenham 0-*1 Chelsea*
> Aston Villa 0-*2 Man City*
> Fulham 0-*1 Cardiff*
> Hull City 1-1 West Ham
> ...


:banderas

Only 2 points. 

At 31. 








> Swansea 1-*2 Arsenal*
> Stoke 0-*1 Norwich*
> Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
> Everton 2-2 Newcastle


Four points from 6 matches. I'm fucked.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Got the Fulham & Soton scores spot on bama


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Five points so far. :hendo2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I had 0 points before the United game but I'm on 7 now! Already making moves towards that 55 point cut off.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Donnacha said:


> Five points so far. :hendo2


Seven points so far. :hayden3


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Double points? Only got the S'hampton win, so far. Just need 1 more result right. Come on Swansea, a draw with Arsenal would be nice.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, wait? Only double points in certain games <_< I skimmed. Still need liverpool or Arsenal or Everton result to be right and I'm OKAY.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm through!

See you guys next week. wens


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> So I think I need 23 points to make the cut, no problemo
> 
> Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea
> *Southampton *2-0 Crystal Palace
> Swansea 1-2 *Arsenal*












Got both the six pointers right :hb 

15 down, 8 to go

IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BIATCH


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Green Light, go on! :mark:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

1 point in the last 3 games required. It shall be done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light :lmao. Shame you put Cardiff/Fulham the other way around. What a comeback this would be if you actually made it.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Green Light making that comeback :mark:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

WOAT week for me :kolo2 


But, I was through already last week :kolo1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

No more goals in this Sunderland-L'Pool game please. Park the bus scousers.

God damnit Liverpool you had one job


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Green Light said:


> No more goals in this Sunderland-L'Pool game please. Park the bus scousers.


pretty much this. i need at least some points :jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Just 4 points so far and that's if the double points ruling on the Spurs/Chelsea game counts :jose Was aiming to hit 55 pts already this week. 


















:troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green light  

Everton to win 3-1 tomorrow plz.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Got Liverpool scoreline correct.

:coutinho


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've gone past the 55 points for October with my scores this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Got the norwich stoke scoreline right.

going to town this weekend. :kolo1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gary Oak said:


> I'm pretty sure I've gone past the 55 points for October with my scores this week.


I've got you at 12 points. So 2 points off bama


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> I've got you at 12 points. So 2 points off bama


I've probably counted another game as double points. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hey cgs, have you figured out the next cutoff? when and how many points?

and you should make each week's big match worth double points. not just the final week before the cutoff.

just saying. thanks baby, luvu. :kolo1


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tbh you should say double points before people have predicted


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> hey cgs, have you figured out the next cutoff? when and how many points?
> 
> and you should make each week's big match worth double points. not just the final week before the cutoff.
> 
> just saying. thanks baby, luvu. :kolo1


Luvu too :kolo1

Haven't done the points yet but after the 55 October cut off next one will be end of November. As for the double points was a random thing I just threw out there too give people an extra chance since the premier league has decided to be stupid this year. Dunno if it will happen every week though. At most I may do it on the odd week or for really huge matches.



Rush said:


> tbh you should say double points before people have predicted


Would it really have made much difference?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

C'mon Green Light!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YOU HAD ONE JOB EVERTON. ONE JOB


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Damnit Remy :jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

55 points :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light......








Results for this week



> WWE_TNA	21
> AlienBountyHunter	21
> 
> I Came To Play	19
> ...


Updated Table 



> *Daiko/Gary Oak	55
> Destiny	55
> Velvet onion	55*
> 
> ...


-And the league claims its first victims, Some harsh ones there too in the likes of Cliffy Byro, JD=JohnDorian and the fan favourite Green Light penaldo)
-Seems like the double points helped a lot of people as well. Especially with the 3pm kick offs (and Citeh once again) costing people tons of points.
-Also kudos to Phantom Dreamer & TNA_WWE. Both guys were all but out and yet have managed to survive
-And a very big well done to Daiko, Destiny & Velvet Onion who have pass the october barrier before October has even begun :hb: 

For the 3 guys who are through the next barrier level ending December 1st (since that gameweek begins on the 30th of November anyway) will be set at 80 points. Everyone else obviously head for the 55 points barrier and so forth

*Gameweek 7* 
Man City Vs Everton
Cardiff City Vs Newcastle
Fulham vs Stoke
Hull Vs Aston Villa
Liverpool Vs Crystal Palace
Sunderland Vs Man United
Norwich Vs Chelsea
Southampton Vs Swansea
Tottenham Vs West Ham 
West Brom Vs Arsenal​


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> -And a very big well done to Daiko, Destiny & Velvet Onion who have pass the october barrier before October has even begun :hb:​












*Man City 3*-2 Everton
Cardiff City 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Fulham 1*-0 Stoke
Hull 0-*2 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-*3 Man United*
Norwich 0-*2 Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham 2*-1 West Ham 
West Brom 1-*3 Arsenal*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Man City 1-1 Everton
Cardiff City 0-0 Newcastle
*Fulham* 1-0 Stoke
Hull 0-2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Sunderland* 2-1 Man United
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 3-0 West Ham 
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

5 points fpalm, surely I cant do any worse next week

Man City 3-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Man United
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey RUSH....we're tied. :brie

I'll predict later in the week


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

WOAT week, but still need just 7 points to 55 :kolo1


*Man City* 3-2 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 0-2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 *Man United*
Norwich 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got from average mid-table team to exciting champions league challenger. So from Man United to Everton.

:terry


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man City 2-2 Everton
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
*Hull* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 *Man United*
Norwich 1-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 4-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Man United
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham 
West Brom 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh just realised with the eliminations I'm not near the bottom of my own game :taker


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 7 
Man City 2-2 Everton
Cardiff City 2-2 Newcastle
*Fulham* 2-1 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 *Man United*
Norwich 0-1 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Rush said:


> tbh you should say double points before people have predicted


Why would that make you change things? I would think you would be predicting the same for three as six.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Velvet onion said:


> Why would that make you change things? I would think you would be predicting the same for three as six.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i'd think about my predictions a bit more


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gameweek 7 

*Man City* 2 Vs 1 Everton
*Cardiff City* 1 Vs 0 Newcastle
*Fulham* 2 vs 0 Stoke
Hull 0 Vs 0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool *4 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1 Vs 2 *Man United*
Norwich 0 Vs 2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Swansea
*Tottenham *3 Vs 1 West Ham 
West Brom 2 Vs 2 Arsenal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Velvet onion said:


> Why would that make you change things? I would think you would be predicting the same for three as six.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If there's 6 points on offer I'm less likely to take a risk on that match and go for the "safe" scoreline. (I.e. I'd prob have picked Arsenal to win, and not went for a draw, but that's just speculation)

A double points for one game per week is kind of a fun idea, imo. Will make predictions after champions league results.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Man City* 1-0 Everton
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
*Hull* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 5-0 Crystal Palace (dat Suarez's hattrick :suarez1)
Sunderland 0-1 *Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 3-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Man City 1-1 Everton
Cardiff City 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 3-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Man City 1 vs 1 Everton
Cardiff City 0 vs 2 Newcastle
Fulham 2 vs 0 Stoke
Hull 0 vs 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 4 vs 1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1 vs 2 Man United
Norwich 0 vs 2 Chelsea
Southampton 1 vs 1 Swansea
Tottenham 2 vs 0 West Ham 
West Brom 1 vs 2 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Phew, i missed two weeks and looked fucked.
*
Man City* 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 0-2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 *Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham *3-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-3* Arsenal*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 Stoke
Hull 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 Man utd
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Spurs 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 0-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-3 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 Swansea
Tottenham 3-1 West Ham 
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal

etc


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man City* 3-2 Everton
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-0 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 *Man United*
Norwich 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

39 aww yeah

I'm in still in!! :hb

*Man City* 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 *Man United*
Norwich 1-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Man City* 2-1 Everton
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-0 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 *Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-0 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 2-2 Everton
Cardiff City 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 Stoke
Hull 0-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> danny boy 35


:downing That WOAT week 2 weeks back nearly costing me dear

Man City 1-1 Everton
Cardiff City 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-0 Stoke
Hull 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man City 2-0 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 4-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 Man United
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 0-0 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham 
West Brom 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:allen1

Basically committed Sudoku last week. Two correct scores in games which weren't worth double, two games that were worth double a goal off. Then that Tottenham/ Chelsea ordeal - again a double pointer. Jesus Shuttlesworth.

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-1 Man United
Norwich 0-1 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 2-3 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-4 Man United
Norwich 0-3 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 3-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-2 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man City 1-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 0-1 *Stoke*
Hull 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3* Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham* 1-0 West Ham 
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Man City 1-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-1 Man United
Norwich 0-0 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-3 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Man City* 1-0 Everton
*Cardiff City* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 *Stoke*
*Hull* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-1 *Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham* 3-1 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Man City* 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
*Hull* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Liverpool *3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-1 Man United
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-2 *Swansea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Man City 2*-0 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-*1 Stoke*
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 0-*3 Man United*
Norwich 0-*3 Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham 1*-0 West Ham 
West Brom 1-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Man City 1-1 Everton 
Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Stoke
Hull 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace 
Sunderland 0-1 Man United 
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea 
Southampton 2-2 Swansea 
Tottenham 1-0 West Ham 
West Brom 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Fucking annoying as i'd be comfortable but had no internet for a week. Anyway despite missing one I still got through which is something.

Man City 2 1 Everton
Cardiff City 2 2 Newcastle
Fulham 1 1 Stoke
Hull 1 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3 0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1 2 Man United
Norwich 0 2 Chelsea
Southampton 1 1 Swansea
Tottenham 1 0 West Ham 
West Brom 1 3 Arsenal


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Man City 2-0 Everton
Cardiff City 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2-1 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 4-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-2 Man United
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Stoke
Hull 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Sunderland 1-3 Man United
Norwich 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Sunderland 0-2 *Man United*
Norwich 0-2 *Chelsea*
Southampton 1-3 *Swansea*
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham
West Brom 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Palace saved me there from a very poor day


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn you GAYle! :kolo2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Daiko can you stop GOATing plz 

kthx


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank god for Willian!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

8 points this week. 

8 more points till I make the next cutoff. Pretty Cool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Results



> The Monster	13
> 
> Gary Oak	12
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Gary Oak	67
> 
> Velvet onion	65
> 
> ...


-Bolded guys are now through the 55 point barrier :hb. again next barrier is 6 gameweeks away and set at 80 points.
-Daiko & Velvet Onion potentially breaking away from the rest of the group now it seems.
-Also I need 10 points and fuck it if I don't make it this game is over :kolo2

*Gameweek 8 *

Newcastle Vs Liverpool
Arsenal Vs Norwich
Chelsea Vs Cardiff City
Everton Vs Hull City
Man Utd Vs Southampton
Stoke City Vs West Brom
Swansea Vs Sunderland
West Ham Vs Man City
Aston Villa Vs Tottenham
Crystal Palace Vs Fulham

International breaks until the 19th Of October so yeah no rush to get your predictions in.​


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CGS said:


> This Week's Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could swear I got 13points from this weeks results? So i should be on 61points? 



The Monster said:


> Man City 1-1 Everton 0 points
> Cardiff City 2-1 Newcastle 0 points
> Fulham 1-0 Stoke 3 points
> Hull 1-1 Aston Villa 1 point
> ...


Either way I'm happy to gone past the 55points mark at the start of October. No point making any predictions this early on as I did that a few weeks ago during the previous international break & barely got any points from that round.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

As an FYI, I got 6.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I see my mistake. Because most guys predicted a Hull or Villa win I kept skipping over that game when calculating :kenny. Anyone who predicted a draw didn't get the points so doing it now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

only two point away


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorted. Anyone feel there is still a mistake then let me know


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-3 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Man City
Aston Villa 0-3 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What's the 55 point barrier and when do I need them by?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

80pts barrier in six weeks time? :wilkins

I'm doomed.









Newcastle 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 3-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 2-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Fulham*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

steamed hams said:


> Stoke City 1-0 West Brom


:kobe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stoke always beat West Brom at home. Apart from last season of course when I put money on them. Or at least the myth around here is that they always beat West Brom.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in first? It's my year!

Newcastle 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Norwich
*Chelsea 1*-0 Cardiff City
*Everton 3*-1 Hull City
*Man Utd 2*-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea 1*-0 Sunderland
West Ham 2-*4 Man City*
Aston Villa 1-*3 Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Fulham*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *What's the 55 point barrier and when do I need them by?*


:kobe8

At this rate you won't reach it anyway so don't worry your little head Seabs :kobe3



Donnacha said:


> 80pts barrier in six weeks time? :wilkins
> 
> I'm doomed.


48 points right now. 32 points needed. Roughly 5/6 points min a week :heyman. Unless your name is danny_boy you should be fine. If all else fails jut copy Daiko :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> This Week's Results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT DOES THAT MEAN THEN AND DON'T PULL A FACE AT ME FUCKFACE.*



> CGS 45
> Seabs 45


*Hardly in a position to mock me fuckface.

inb4 Shepard and his original humour reports this post to look hip in Staff :ndiaye*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Look at Seabs' sig. Just give give him however many points he needs to get to 80. It's not like it's an isolated incident. His sigs are legendary. #Points4Seabs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 4-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Aston Villa 2-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Fulham


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

@Seabs, there is a 55 point barrier at the end of October.

If you don't reach 55 points, you're out. :jones


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So I need 10 in 2 gameweeks? Doable.

Ha. Looking at next gameweek fixtures. Easy pickings.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> If all else fails jut copy Daiko :brodgers


:disdrogba


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-1 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 3-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-1 *West Brom*
*Swansea* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The way you worded it I thought you was taking the piss Seabs :lmao. 

And too be fair I've said plenty of times in this thread that there was a 55 point barrier set for the end of October. Not my fault you can't read :kolo2



Nige™;24777617 said:


> Look at Seabs' sig. Just give give him however many points he needs to get to 80. It's not like it's an isolated incident. His sigs are legendary. #Points4Seabs


His sig certainly does win him points....but then the fact that he feels the need to constantly insult me loses him points. So the world balances out :hb


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*u w0t?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dem tits though :jt


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That one's all about the expression... despite the ridonculous tittays!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Seabs' sig is worth points, so is mine. :side:

:wenger2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> If Seabs' sig is worth points, so is mine. :side:
> 
> :wenger2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

PENETRATED the barrier.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-1 Cardiff City
*Everton* 4-1 Hull City
Man Utd 2-2 Southampton
Stoke City 1-3 *West Brom*
*Swansea* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 2-3 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Fulham


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Newcastle 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsena*l 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-1 Cardiff City
*Everton* 3-0 Hull City
Man Utd 2-2 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Newcastle 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Norwich
*Chelsea 3*-0 Cardiff City
*Everton 2*-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-*1 West Brom*
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-*3 Man City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Fulham


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 1-0 Hull City
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Fulham


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-1 Norwich
*Chelsea* 4-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-0 Hull City
*Man Utd* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-2 *West Brom*
*Swansea* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Everton 2-1 Hull
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 *Man City*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Fulham*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-2 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Man City
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-1 Cardiff City
Everton 1-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Fulham


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 0-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Fulham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City
Everton 3-1 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 2-3 Man City
Aston Villa 2-4 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-0 Fulham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-1 Cardiff City
Everton 1-0 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Man City
Aston Villa 0-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-1 Cardiff City
Everton 1-1 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-1 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 0-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Everton *1-0 Hull City
*Man Utd* 1-0 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Fulham*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal *4-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-0 Hull City
*Man Utd *1-0 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 3-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 2-3 *Tottenham*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Fulham*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Man City
Aston Villa 0-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-1 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 0-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Fulham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-1 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-2 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-1 Cardiff City
Everton 1-1 Hull City
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Fulham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-1 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-2 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham

(my former username was Velvet Onion)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey Velvet.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cool thanks for the heads up :kobe3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 1-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-0 Hull City
*Man Utd* 1-0 Southampton
*Stoke City* 1-0 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Fulham

FUCK DRAWS


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Worth a try :hayden2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-1 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-2 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 1-2 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Newcastle 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 3-1 Hull City
*Man Utd* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 *Man City*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Newcastle 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-1 Hull City
*Man Utd* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Newcastle 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Norwich
*Chelsea* 2-1 Cardiff City
*Everton* 5-2 Hull City
Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
*Swansea* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-0 Man City
Aston Villa 2-2 Tottenham
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Newcastle 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-0 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 1-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City
Everton 3-1 Hull City
Man Utd 2-0 Southampton
Stoke City 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff City
Everton 2-1 Hull City
Man Utd 3-1 Southampton
Stoke City 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham
__________________


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-1 Norwich
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Everton* 2-0 Hull City
*Man Utd* 2-1 Southampton
Stoke City 0-0 West Brom
Swansea 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Man City*
Aston Villa 1-1 Tottenham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Fulham


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

10 points from yesterday. Whats the goal for november?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

80 points.

Got my 8 points needed, now to aim for 80 and beyond.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Definitely be ahead of CGS after this gameweek now 








*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't break the 80 points barrier. :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Velvet onion said:


> 10 points from yesterday. Whats the goal for november?


Stop GOATing first, then I will tell you kthx. 



Seabs said:


> *Definitely be ahead of CGS after this gameweek now
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Gary Oak said:


> Didn't break the 80 points barrier. :jose


#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just 3 away from 55. Gonna get there with easeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 80 points at the end of November?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

90 for you :kolo2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

seabs can have all of my points added on to his total b/c i don't want them :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd probably still be behind Daiko :kolo2*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm on 54 with one game to go.

Fuck Fulham better win :argh:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> seabs can have all of my points added on to his total b/c i don't want them :brodgers


:kolo2

Fuck Seabs I'm taking them then :kolo1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TheHype said:


> I'm on 54 with one game to go.
> 
> Fuck Fulham better win :argh:


*You've got one more gameweek to get to 55.

.......... right? :jones*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Decent week. Giving myself a chance to advance next week...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Le sigh at my points this week


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Better have one more gameweek, i think i'm on 54.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I got 10 or 11 this week, so gave myself a decent chance next week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

12 POINTS FOR ME I THINK :mark:

60PTS ACHIEVED.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This weeks results



> Destiny	13
> 
> DwanyeAustin/Donnacha	12
> I Came To Play	12
> ...


Updated Table



> Velvet onion	76
> 
> Gary Oak	75
> 
> ...


-Fuck my score  
-Also things getting interesting at the top with Velvet taking the top spot this week :hb:
-Again 2nd barrier ends this week with everyone below 55 points needing that to make it through. Everyone above is aiming for the November barrier of 80. 

-Double points return this week with extra points being up for grab in the tyneside derby and Chelsea/City. Again for those two games picking the right winner will get you 2 points while picking the right winner and score will get you 6. Good luck people

*Gameweek 9* 
Crystal Palace Vs Arsenal
Aston Villa Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs West Brom
Manchester United Vs Stoke
Norwich Vs Cardiff
Southampton Vs Fulham
Sunderland Vs Newcastle x2
Chelsea Vs Manchester City x2
Swansea Vs West Ham
Tottenham Vs Hull City​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-4 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
*Norwich* 1-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle* x2
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 2-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2-0 Hull City

Five rounds to go until the 80 point barrier. Just need to average 4 points a round. :hendo2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-*3 Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 1*-0 West Brom
*Manchester United 3*-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton 1*-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-*2 Newcastle*
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
*Swansea 1*-0 West Ham
*Tottenham 4*-0 Hull City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Crystal Palace 0-4 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool *3-1 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton* 1-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 *Newcastle x2*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 2-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 3-0 Hull City


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 9 
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-0 Stoke
*Norwich* 1-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 2-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2-1 Hull City


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey CGS, you got me down for 7 but shouldn't I have 9 points?




Mikey Damage said:


> Newcastle 1-*2 Liverpool*
> *Arsenal 2*-0 Norwich
> *Chelsea 3*-0 Cardiff City
> *Everton 2*-1 Hull City
> ...


Arsenal +1
Chelsea +1
Everton +3
ManUtd/Soton +3
Man City +1

9, yes?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *You've got one more gameweek to get to 55.
> 
> .......... right? :jones*


Turns out we do. I didn't know I thought this week was the week 

Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester City
*Swansea* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 4-0 Hull City


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Crystal Palace 0-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 3-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City
Swansea 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Hull City


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Made it :robben2

Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
*Norwich* 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-2 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 2-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 4-0 Hull City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Crystal Palace 0-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City x2
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Hull City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hey CGS, you got me down for 7 but shouldn't I have 9 points?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope it's 7 because I say so. Deal with it :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester City
*Swansea* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 3-0 Hull City


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

7 to go. Time to overcome the odds and get through to the next round. :cena3

Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-0 Stoke
*Norwich* 2-1 Cardiff
*Southampton* 1-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
*Swansea* 2-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 3-0 Hull City


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck this Fucking game, 7 results correctly guessed but not a single scoreline, now I need 8 to advanced

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle 
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City 
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Hull City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 0-3 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Hull City*


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-4 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton* 3-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 *Newcastle* x2
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 2-0 West Ham
*Tottenham *4-0 Hull City


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City
Swansea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Hull City
__________________


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 9 
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester City x2
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Hull City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Crystal Palace 0-3*Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Brom
Manchester United 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2* Newcastle* 
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
*Swansea* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2-0 Hull City


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Crystal Palace 0-*3 Arsenal*
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool 2*-1 West Brom
*Manchester United 3*-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
*Southampton 1*-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-*3 Newcastle* x2
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City x2
Swansea 2-2 West Ham
*Tottenham 1*-0 Hull City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All these people predicting us to not beat Stoke at home. We're not THAT bad.











































Right? :jones*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *All these people predicting us to not beat Stoke at home. We're not THAT bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:jordan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crystal Palace 1-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 West Brom
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle 
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City 
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Hull City


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol WOATing. I'm done.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You only need to average 5pts over the next five rounds though. :hendo2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I won't get them 

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Sunderland 0-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Hull City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 9 
Crystal Palace 0-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 0-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City x2
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Hull City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 3-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City x2
Swansea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Hull City


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 0-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 3-2 Manchester City x2
Swansea 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Hull City


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Crystal palace 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester utd 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 2-1 Man City x2
Swansea 3-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Hull


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Manchester United 4-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle 
Chelsea 3-2 Manchester City 
Swansea 2-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-1 Hull City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 0-2 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Brom
*Manchester United *2-0 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 1-0 Fulham
*Sunderland* 2-1 Newcastle 
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City 
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 3-0 Hull City
__________________


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 0-0 Manchester City x2
Swansea 1-2 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Hull City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-5 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-2 Manchester City
Swansea 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 3-1 Hull City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester City
Swansea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Hull City


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Crystal Palace 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Brom
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-2 Fulham
Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle x2
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester City x2
Swansea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-1 Hull City


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Crystal Palace 0-4 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Brom
*Manchester United* 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle x2
*Chelsea* 2-0 Manchester City x2
Swansea 0-1 *West Ham*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Hull City


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Crystal Palace 0-5 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Brom
*Manchester United* 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-2 Fulham
Sunderland 0-1 *Newcastle* x2
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham *4-1 Hull City


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Liverpool1-0 West Brom
Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Sunderland 1-3 Newcastle 
Chelsea 0-0 Manchester City 
Swansea 2-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Hull City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 0-1 Fulham
Sunderland 0-2 Newcastle
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City
Swansea 0-0 West Ham
Tottenham 3-0 Hull City


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Crystal Palace 0-*3 Arsenal*
Aston Villa 1-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-1 West Brom
*Manchester United 2*-0 Stoke
*Norwich 2*-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle x2
*Chelsea 2*-1 Manchester City x2
*Swansea 1*-0 West Ham
*Tottenham 2*-0 Hull City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
> Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
> Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
> Manchester United 3-0 Stoke
> ...


:draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is safe.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

8 points down. safe after 6 games. Great stuff. Second time up for elimination on the final day and sailed through.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YOU HAD ONE JOB HART. ONE JOB


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Double points. Thanks Joe!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DOUBLE POINTS CANCELLED THIS WEEK BECAUSE HART IS AN ASS :kobe2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tbf he's been an ass for a while now. It should've been factored in when making these decisions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn You Nige and you're good points :jose


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That one goal was the difference between me going through and out. Thanks a lot you two useless knobs. Costing City more points and have ruined what would have been my amazing comeback to the Premier League Prediction title. To reiterate, FUCK YOU Hart and Nastasbitch.

enaldo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HART AND NASTASIC YOU FUCKING SCUMBAGS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you double points and a pat on the back to myself for predicting 2-1


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Velvet Onion and Torres can go fuck themselves right now :jose


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Needed just 3 points from the last 3 games to advance so thanks a fucking billion Hart you useless cunt.

Good thing a predicted a 1-0 Tottenham win and a Swansea/West Ham win however isn't it?

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THE WOAT PREDICTOR IS NOT GOING ANYWHERE YET BITCHES!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gary Oak said:


> Velvet Onion and Torres can go fuck themselves right now :jose


Love you to! Fernando paying back that £50 million price tag.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Once again, Fuck you Hart, Fuck You Nasty, Fuck You City :jose 

This week's scores 



> Destiny	17
> Desecrated	17
> 
> TheHype	15
> ...


Updated Table



> Velvet onion	90
> Destiny	90
> 
> Gary Oak	82
> ...


-Destiny :jt. Giving velvet onion a challenge at the top unlike Daiko :hayden3
-danny_boy scraping through on the elimination date for the 2nd month in a row! Gotta pick it up son. 
-2nd round done and 2nd round of elimination which see's Ruckus also get screwed over by Nasty & Hart jose) and the elimination off our very own admin Seabs bama4. Tough luck boys. 
-Also with some guys hitting the 80 point barrier already hb) you guys are not heading for the final december barrier of 125 points before we go to straight eliminations starting from January. Everyone else for now go for the November barrier which due to midweek games will end on the 4th of December. 

*Gameweek 10*
Newcastle Vs Chelsea
Fulham Vs Manchester United
Hull City Vs Sunderland
Man City Vs Norwich
Stoke City Vs Southampton
West Brom Vs Crystal Palace
West Ham Vs Aston Villa
Arsenal Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton Vs Tottenham
Cardiff City Vs Swansea *Double Points*​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

First time I've WOATed in a while :downing

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Fulham 0-1 *Manchester United*
Hull City 0-0 Sunderland
*Man City* 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Everton* 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-1 *Swansea* *Double Points*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> -Destiny :jt. Giving velvet onion a challenge at the top unlike Daiko :hayden3​


You're in 2nd last. :gabby

*Gameweek 10*
Newcastle 1-*2 Chelsea*
Fulham 0-*1 Manchester United*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City 3*-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-*2 Southampton*
*West Brom 1*-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 0-*1 Liverpool*
Everton 0-*1 Tottenham*
Cardiff City 1-*3 Swansea*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 10
Newcastle 1-3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Hull City* 1-0 Sunderland
*Man City* 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Everton* 1-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-2 *Swansea* *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Abk™;25436241 said:


> Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
> Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
> Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
> Manchester United 2-0 Stoke
> ...



:torres 



DwayneAustin said:


> First time I've WOATed in a while :downing
> 
> Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
> Fulham 0-1 *Manchester United*
> ...


Why are you predicting so early now? Forgotten about injuries and all? :kobe

Seabs gone? Nasta and Hart gotta pay for it lol :torres

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-3 Swansea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I started to GOAT once I began making my predictions early. Gonna keep doing it. :kobe7


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

At least I got 1 perfect score this week in Swansea/West Ham. 

But still, fuck you City, Hart & Nastasic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 0-1 *Manchester United*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 3-1 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-3 *Swansea*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 4-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-2 Swansea


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Newcastle 1-3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-2 *Swansea*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Chelsea
Fulham 0-4 *Manchester United*
Hull City 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Man City* 2-0 Norwich
*Stoke City* 2-0 Southampton
*West Brom* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 4-2 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 1-0 Liverpool
*Everton* 3-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-3 S*wansea *


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> I started to GOAT once I began making my predictions early. Gonna keep doing it. :kobe7


I haven't GOATed for a while now. Hell I forgot the last time I got more than 10pts in a single week. bama2 . Got 12 this week, hopefully it's a sign of good things to come :terry.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've given up on this one.. Next year will be my year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Are you fucking kidding me? I was on 52 last week. You haven't added me any points on for this week. I GOT EVERY MATCH RIGHT YESTERDAY FOR FUCKS SAKE.


To make it easy for you I should an extra 11 points added NOT ZERO. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lmao

Jesus Christ, CGS. We're all actually gonna have to go back through the thread and count up our points by ourselves. 

AREN'T WE???????

Unless you were just doing it to mess with Seabs? :lebron8


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> -danny_boy scraping through on the elimination date for the 2nd month in a row! Gotta pick it up son.


My target is to now scrape through every month till I Hulk Up in May and win the whole thing...Brother!



Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 5-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool 
Everton 1-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CGS screwing seabs :lmao, class.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait did Seabs did post? Fuck. Seabs man I really sorry. Shit this kinda makes the latest rule a bit awkward now. Once the final scores off the month have been counting and eliminations have occured you can't come back in, Even though it was my error :downing

Sorry buddy maybe next year. Still friends?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao


:banderas


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:banderas

CGS gonna CGS.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> Wait *did* Seabs *did* post? Fuck. Seabs man *I* really sorry. Shit this kinda makes the latest rule a bit awkward now. Once the final scores *off* the month have been *counting* and eliminations have *occured* you can't come back in, Even though it was my error :downing
> 
> Sorry buddy maybe next year. Still friends?


Classic CGS :brodgers

CGS admitting to an error at the end...he must have plenty of practice with that :heskeymania


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm tired ok :downing.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Seabs is probably 10 points clear at the top.

:banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair Andre i've been clear of errors for a lil while now :hesk2. That post was just a lil blip :hesk2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice new name there pal :brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That fucking name :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FUCKING DICK :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS not learning from MY mistakes. :kobe6

Plz show Seabs the respect he deserves.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Frankly Seabs knows me. He should have known this could have happened when he decided to play :side:

Essentially I did not screw Seabs. SEABS SCREWED SEABS :vince2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Christ on a bendy bus CGS know your enemy. Seabs has power and has been raised on the ethics of war from the Naughty Forty, this is not a man to fuck with. If you could spell repercussions you might actually learn a thing or two from this venture.

arf :~


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Enemy? Nah me and Seabs are good. Ain't we buddy? :hayden2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I should be given an extra 10 points for the embarassment you caused me.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CGS let me put it for you in layman's terms. You're Jack Dalton & Seabs is Dennis Rickman (if you can get past the lunacy of anyone from Stoke being good looking enough to realistically portray Dennis).



Seabs said:


> *I should be given an extra 10 points for the embarassment you caused me.*


minus one point for incorrectly spelling embarrassment.

Please don't send the firm after me, I'm just a mere road sweeper and my dog will be lost without me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I should be given an extra 10 points for the embarassment you caused me.*












You crack me up buddy :hayden2



WOOLCOCK said:


> CGS let me put it for you in layman's terms. You're Jack Dalton & Seabs is Dennis Rickman *(if you can get past the lunacy of anyone from Stoke being good looking enough to realistically portray Dennis).*


Yeah....see....I really can't :hmm:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I just won myself a fiver on CGS not noticing the missing 'r' in embarrassment :hayden2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For my assistance in your windfall some of that fiver belongs to me :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry unlike Ed Woodward I don't throw my money away.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So instead your gonna spend it on shit?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I was going to buy Haribo a one year premium membership actually.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

SHOULD LEARN NOT TO FUCK WITH SEABS said:


> Wait did Seabs did post? Fuck. Seabs man I really sorry. Shit this kinda makes the *latest rule* a bit awkward now. Once the final scores off the month have been counting and eliminations have occured you can't come back in, Even though it was my error :downing


:torres dat rule

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-1 Manchester United
Hull City 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-10 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool 
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hmm: touché my dear sheepshagger


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't try to flatter me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't act like you don't like it bama3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

You shut your leaky minge box.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't be like that Woolcock. Come here


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

So in that scenario I'm either a large nosed cunt or a cross eyed bloke who resembles that bloke in The Waterboy:










Terrific.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair the big nose cunt gets to go home to this everynight 










Life ain't that bad.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 4-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the CGS/Seabs thing.

Tough break, Seabs.

I should probably recount my points, just to make sure. but 9 sounds legit. :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lolol 5 points I'm done


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Delicious 15 points equal 2nd on that round :brees


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

5 games to get to 80 is only 4.2 points a week...easy

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-1 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 0-1 *Man Utd*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 3-1 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 3-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 *Tottenham*
Cardiff 1-2 *Swansea*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow last week was brutal.

Newcastle 0 Vs 2 *Chelsea*
*Fulham* 2 Vs 1 Manchester United
Hull City 0 Vs 0 Sunderland
*Man City* 3 Vs 1 Norwich
*Stoke City* 1 Vs 0 Southampton
*West Brom* 2 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1 Vs 2 *Aston Villa*
Arsenal 2 Vs 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1 Vs 3 *Tottenham*
Cardiff City 1 Vs 1 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chipped through, no probz guise

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-1 Manchester United
Hull City 2-2 Sunderland
Man City 1-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 4-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester Utd
Hull 2-1 Sunderland
Manchester city 3-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Spurs
Cardiff 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester Utd
Hull 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester city 3-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-3 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Spurs
Cardiff 2-2 Swansea


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 5-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-2 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-3 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Seabs after careful consideration and because we are such buddies I decided to overturn my last rule and let you back in :hayden2 

Hug?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-3 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 4-1 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 0-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Hey Seabs after careful consideration and because we are such buddies I decided to overturn my last rule and let you back in :hayden2
> 
> Hug?


*Your kindness knows no boundaries.*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-3 Manchester United
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-1 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-1 Swansea *Double Points**_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Be sure to count up your own score seabs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Your kindness knows no boundaries.*


I know right :kobe3


TNA_WWE said:


> Be sure to count up your own score seabs.


Just for that comment you might wanna make sure you do the same this week :jordan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Newcastle 0-*2 Chelsea*
Fulham 0-*2 Manchester United*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
*Man City 3*-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-*1 Southampton*
*West Brom 2*-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-*2 Liverpool*
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-*1 Swansea*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-1 Manchester United
Hull City 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 5-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea


----------



## shabs100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Arsenal have a tough few weeks coming up


----------



## shabs100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Next few games will really determine if they are worthy title contenders


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-2 Sunderland
Man City 4-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 Southampton
West Brom 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull City 2-2 Sunderland
*Man City* 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 Southampton
*West Brom* 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Everton* 1-0 Tottenham
*Cardiff City* 2-1 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Southampton
West Brom 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Newcastle 1-*3 Chelsea*
Fulham 1-*2 Manchester United*
Hull City 1-*2 Sunderland*
*Man City 2*-0 Norwich - clean sheet without BITW Hart in net!
Stoke City 1-1 Southampton
*West Brom 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham 2*-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
*Everton 1*-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Newcastle 0-1 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Hull City* 1-0 Sunderland
*Man City* 4-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-2 *Southampton*
*West Brom* 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 0-2 *Tottenham*
Cardiff City 1-1 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 Manchester United
Hull City 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 Southampton
West Brom 3-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Swansea


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Newcastle 1-3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-4 *Manchester United*
Hull City 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-0 Norwich
*Stoke City* 2-0 Southampton
*West Brom* 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Everton 2-2 Tottenham
*Cardiff City* 3-2 Swansea *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Knew i should have backed Hull.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool & Chelsea. Why you do this? :sadpanda


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Double points for the Arsenal/Liverpool game :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I have 9 points btw so far this week. :side:*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *I have 9 points btw so far this week. :side:*


You sure? By my count you have 8 so far :moyes1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did you count double points on Arsenal?*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit yeah forgot


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even flow is correct IDGAF what Seabs says :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results



> IncapableNinja	14
> 
> Razor King	13
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Velvet onion	98
> Destiny	98
> 
> AlienBountyHunter	92
> ...


-I Gotta spot WOATing :sadpanda 

-Daiko slipping down the league further :hayden3 

-Good on the guys to break the 80 point barrier. As I mentioned last week you guys are now heading for 125 points by the end of December. Everyone else 80 points before by the 4th of December. 

*Gameweek 11*

Aston Villa Vs Cardiff
Chelsea Vs West Brom
Crystal Palace Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Fulham
Southampton Vs Hull
Norwich Vs West Ham
Tottenham Vs Newcastle
Sunderland Vs Man City
Manchester United Vs Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea Vs Stoke City
​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nearly there now. :mark:

*Aston Villa* 1-0 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Fulham
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Norwich 0-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-4 *Man City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 0-0 Stoke City


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

WOATing so hard right now... 

*Aston Villa 1*-0 Cardiff
*Chelsea 3*-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Fulham
*Southampton 1*-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
*Tottenham 2*-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-*3 Man City*
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
*Swansea 2*-1 Stoke City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 4-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Fulham
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Norwich 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Man City
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 2-0 Stoke City


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Man City
Manchester United 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Fulham
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Man City*
Manchester United 2-3 *Arsenal *Double Points**
*Swansea* 2-0 Stoke City


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Fulham
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
*Norwich* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-4 *Man City*
Manchester United 1-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points* 
*Swansea* 2-0 Stoke City


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

No Longer Bottom! :mark:

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Fulham
Southampton 1-1 Hull
Norwich 0-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-4 Man City
Manchester United 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Stoke City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa 0-0 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 1-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2* Everton*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Fulham
*Southampton* 1-0 Hull
Norwich 0-1 *West Ham*
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Man City*
Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 1-1 Stoke City


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Aston Villa 2-0 Cardiff
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 Fulham
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Tottenham 3-2 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Man City
Manchester United 0-1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 1-2 Stoke City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

If my calculations are correct, I got 10 points this week (not 8) and should be top of the league.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Winning the Prediction Thread Title will have a huge asterisk next to its name anyway. 

There will be _a_ winner i.e whoever CGS deems the winner, but in reality, the real winner could be one of 10 or 15 posters, we will never know.

Unless somebody chooses to take a week off work/college and go back through the thread themselves with a calculator.

:hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Leave him alone, you bully.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I would never bully CGS :jose


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Unless somebody chooses to take a week off work/college and go back through the thread themselves with a calculator.


I might have too.. I'm pretty sure CGS is taking 2-3 points off me every week and I just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

1st. Destiny blame damn near no one picking Man U 3-1 Fulham :lmao everyone pretty much predicted a Man U win so I just kinda kept giving out 1 points. 

2nd. Gary Oak pls. Why would I waste time fucking you up? If I was really gonna fuck up scores on purpose do you think I would be 2nd bottom? :kobe8

3rd. Anyone who feels there score is bad comes to me anyway :draper2. If someone wants to take the effort to go through 35 odd members scores for the past 10 weeks be my guest.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If I did and ended up with 10 extra points for everyone but yourself would you believe me?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CGS said:


> 1st. Destiny blame damn near no one picking Man U 3-1 Fulham :lmao everyone pretty much predicted a Man U win so I just kinda kept giving out 1 points.


:kenny


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

<3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

<3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not putting enough effort or thought into this at all :lol

I really need to stop copying and pasting whoever's predictions I see first and changing a few scores /cookiemonster 

Or maybe I will just start copying and pasting velvet onion's predictions :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Adrien Mercer said:


> Or maybe I will just start copying and pasting velvet onion's predictions :side:


Or maybe just copy my predictions because I'm top of the league and whatnot? (ONCE CGS EDITS THE SCORES!!)

:cool2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nah, you're alright. Think Velvet has been more consistent for the most part :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's fine, you'll just have to...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd settle for mediocrity right now


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i pick the correct scores for this gameweek so just go ahead and give me maximum points

im not posting them so people can't steal them.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Aston Villa 2-0 Cardiff
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 Fulham
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-4 Man City
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *double points*
Swansea 2-1 Stoke City


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, had another WOAT week.

Gameweek 11

*Aston Villa* 2 Vs 0 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3 Vs 0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2 Vs 1 Fulham
*Southampton* 2 Vs 0 Hull
*Norwich* 3 Vs 2 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2 Vs 0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0 Vs 2 *Man City*
Manchester United 1 Vs 1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Swansea 1 Vs 1 Stoke City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> *i pick the correct scores for this gameweek so just go ahead and give me maximum points*
> 
> im not posting them so people can't steal them.


He'll balls that up aswell :terry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I was seriously gonna just copy the leaders' predictions every week and see how long it took CGS to notice but then I started hitting my stride and having fun with it *


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to GOAT so hard this week :kobe2

Aston Villa 1 - 0 Cardiff
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 4 - 0 Fulham
Southampton 2 - 0 Hull
Norwich 0 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0 - 3 Man City
Manchester United 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1 - 0 Stoke City


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 2 - 1 Cardiff
Chelsea 3 - 1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 3 - 1 Fulham
Southampton 2 - 0 Hull
Norwich 0 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0 - 3 Man City
Manchester United 1 - 2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 3 - 0 Stoke City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TNA_WWE said:


> He'll balls that up aswell :terry


No way. In fact Imma write down Kiz = +10 points right now :hesk2



Seabs said:


> *I was seriously gonna just copy the leaders' predictions every week and see how long it took CGS to notice but then I started hitting my stride and having fun with it *


:lmao I don't pay nearly enough attention to week by week scores. you probably could have done it up till the end of the season and I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Aston Villa 1 - 1 Cardiff
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 3 - 1 Fulham
Southampton 2 - 0 Hull
Norwich 1 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1 - 2 Man City
Manchester United 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

WOATing so hard lately :jose

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Fulham
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Norwich 0-0 West Ham
*Tottenham* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 *Man City*
Manchester United 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Aston Villa* 1-0 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Fulham
*Southampton* 1-1 Hull
Norwich 0-0 West Ham
*Tottenham *2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-4 *Man City*
Man Utd 1-3* Arsenal*
*Swansea *1-0 Stoke City


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aston Villa 2 - 0 Cardiff
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Everton
Liverpool 4 - 0 Fulham
Southampton 1 - 0 Hull
Norwich 2 - 1 West Ham
Tottenham 0 - 0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1 - 3 Man City
Manchester United 1 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 2 - 1 Stoke City


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Aston Villa 2-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Southampton 2-0 Hull City
Norwich 2-1 West Ham 
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal 
Swansea 1-0 Stoke


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Aston Villa 1 - 1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2 - 1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1 - 3 Everton
Liverpool 4 - 0 Fulham
Southampton 2 - 0 Hull
Norwich 0 - 1 West Ham
Tottenham 1 - 0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1 - 3 Man City
Manchester United 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1 - 0 Stoke City


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Aston Villa 2 - 1 Cardiff
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 3 - 1 Fulham
Southampton 2 - 0 Hull
Norwich 0 - 0 West Ham
Tottenham 2 - 0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0 - 2 Man City
Manchester United 2 - 0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1 - 1 Stoke City*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 3-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Southampton 3-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Man City
Manchester United 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 2-0 Stoke City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Man City
Manchester United 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Stoke City*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Fulham
Southampton 2-1 Hull
Norwich 0-2 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Stoke City


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 2-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Fulham
Southampton 2-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Man City
Manchester United 1-4 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Southampton 2-1 Hull
Norwich 0-0 West Ham
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Man City
Manchester United 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 2-1 Stoke City


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-0 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 Fulham
Southampton 1-1 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
*Tottenham* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 *Man City*
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points* 
*Swansea* 2-1 Stoke City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Fulham
Southampton 0-0 Hull
Norwich 1-0 West Ham
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 Man City
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-1 Stoke City


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Aston Villa 1*-0 Cardiff
*Chelsea 3*-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Everton*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Fulham
*Southampton 1*-0 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-*3 Man City*
*Manchester United 3*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Swansea 1*-0 Stoke City


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like how Mikey bolds the winners, knowing that CGS would likely fuck up otherwise :brodgers


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Southampton 1-0 Hull
Norwich 1-2 West Ham
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Stoke City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Adrien Mercer said:


> I really like how Mikey bolds the winners, knowing that CGS would likely fuck up otherwise :brodgers












Although having them bolded does make seeing scores easier can't deny that :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 2-1 Cardiff
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Southampton 1-1 Hull
Norwich 1-1 West Ham
Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Man City
Manchester United 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 0-0 Stoke City


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Brom
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Fulham
*Southampton* 2-0 Hull
Norwich 2-2 West Ham
*Tottenham* 2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-5 *Man City*
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Swansea 0-1 *Stoke City*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Aston Villa *2-1 Cardiff
*Chelsea* 3-1 West Brom
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Fulham
*Southampton *2-0 Hull
*Norwich* 1-0 West Ham
*Tottenham *2-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 *Man City*
Manchester United 1-1 Arsenal
*Swansea 2*-0 Stoke City


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking like another WOAT week for me :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gary Oak said:


> Looking like another WOAT week for me :jose












The scores from yesterday were pretty WOAT and with virtually no one picking Newcastle, Sunderland & Stoke to win they ain't gonna get much better :deandre. Down to Man U/Arsenal to save the day for a lot of guys really.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Stoke didn't win, did they, CGS? :deandre

7 points from a week that everyone pretty much WOATed isn't bad. bama


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

They was when that post was made at half time :deandre


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I woated so fucking hard, how many weeks have i got to save my bacon?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> They was when that post was made at half time :deandre


Ikr? Just that it seemed as if they'd won at the time of posting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Weeks results​


> DwayneAustin	8
> R.Scorpio	8
> 
> Quasi Juice	7
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	102
> Velvet onion	102
> 
> 
> ...


-WOAT times all around. Mostly thanks to Chelsea, City & Spuds fucking up. At least a couple guys got some decent scores 
-Kudos to those now through the barrier. Once again 125 points is now the target 
-The rest of you WOATimers like myself you've got 3 more gameweeks (4th December) to get 80 points​. 

*Gameweek 12*
Everton Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs Southampton
Fulham Vs Swansea
Hull City Vs Crystal Palace
Newcastle Vs Norwich
Stoke City Vs Sunderland
West Ham Vs Chelsea
Man City Vs Tottenham
Cardiff City Vs Manchester United
West Brom Vs Aston Villa

-GOAT Internationals again so yeah no rush to predict as long as they are in by the Pool/Everton kickoff on the 23rd. ​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's at myself. Obviously not at CGS :banderas*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I took your ass outta this game one time. I can do it again Seabs :jesse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2 more points in 3 weeks? easy


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:jose Down into 5th after being sat in 1st hurts..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll make the 80 point :rvp


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm worried you won't make it past 4th December, CGS bama2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn, Arsenal have been impressive, so far.

But how the hell are Southampton in third? Above Chelsea, United, and City?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Because they have more points than them? :deandre

Wrong thread, FYI. Post here www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/85043...efenders-robin-van-persie-king-kings-345.html


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 12
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-1 Manchester United
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk™ said:


> I'm worried you won't make it past 4th December, CGS bama2


5 points per week. Don't worry i'll do it.....and if not i'll just incorrectly calculate my score to make it happen


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Gameweek 12
> Everton 1-1 Liverpool
> Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
> Fulham 1-1 Swansea
> ...


Ohh an early prediction with int break coming up, brave hams.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

TNA_WWE said:


> Ohh an early prediction with int break coming up, brave hams.


Because I've STILL GOT IT.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> 5 points per week. Don't worry i'll do it.....and if not i'll just *CGS* my score to make it happen


Fixed :hendo2 :brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey maybe it's about time CGSing worked to my advantage :brodgers


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 12
*Everton* 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 2-2 Swansea
Hull City 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
*Stoke City* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> Hey maybe it's about time CGSing worked to my advantage :brodgers


Seconded :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joint top this round of matches :mark:

Reached the 80pt barrier :mark:

Everton 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 Norwich
*Stoke City* 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-1 Manchester United
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa

Only 9pts behind former GOAT, Gary Oak. :banderas


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Everton 1-*2 Liverpool*
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-*1 Swansea*
Hull City 0-*1 Crystal Palace*
*Newcastle 2*-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 2-*3 Chelsea*
Man City 0-*1 Tottenham*
Cardiff City 0-*3 Manchester United*
West Brom 0-*1 Aston Villa*

Fuck you all, this will be my week! (And then I'll fail when the International Break ends :jose)


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 12
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-4 Manchester United
West Brom 2-2 Aston Villa


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Everton 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Southampton
Fulham 0-*1 Swansea*
*Hull City 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle 1*-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Man City 1*-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-*3 Man Utd*
West Brom 0-*1 Aston Villa*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary Oak feeling blue right about now. Total freefall. More freefalls, please. :brodgers

Lets hope Anthony Le Tallec can match avatars to old names or this week's scores are going to be even more of a lottery than usual.

:hesk2

*Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Everton 1-2 *Liverpool*
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 3-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Brom 0-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-0 Swansea
Hull City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff City 2-3 Manchester United
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea 
Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-2 Man utd
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa

Bad feeling about this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liam Miller about to reach his potential in football................at predictions.

Everton 1-2* Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
*Hull City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 3-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 1-2 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Everton 3-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 2-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Man City 1-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-3 Manchester United
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> Gary Oak feeling blue right about now. Total freefall. More freefalls, please. :brodgers
> 
> Lets hope Anthony Le Tallec can match avatars to old names or this week's scores are going to be even more of a lottery than usual.
> 
> :hesk2


I know right :deandre dammit Seabs!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

IncapableNinja said:


> Gary Oak feeling blue right about now. Total freefall. More freefalls, please. :brodgers


Where Oak failed, Henchoz will succeed. It's Henchoz time, bitches.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 Swansea
Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-3 Man utd
West Brom 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 *Swansea*
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
*Stoke* 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 3-2 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-2 *Man utd*
*West Brom* 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-2 Southampton
Fulham 0-1 Swansea
Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Man City 2-2 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-2 Man utd
West Brom 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 12*
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 1-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 *Sunderland*
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
Man City 1-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-3 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

West Brom sneaking it? bama


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hmm: Your right, I might have to reconsider that :hesk2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Fulham 2-1 Swansea
Hull 3-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-0 Chelsea
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-1 Man utd
West Brom 0-1 Aston Villa


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 Swansea
Hull 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-1 Man utd
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 Swansea
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 3-1 Norwich
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-1 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool 
*Arsenal* 1-0 Southampton
Fulham 0-3 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 3-1 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-1 *Manchester United*
*West Brom* 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool 
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-3 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 2-2 Tottenham
Cardiff City 0-1 Manchester United
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
*Arsenal* 3-0 Southampton
*Fulham* 2-1 Swansea
*Hull* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 Norwich
*Stoke* 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Man City* 3-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-3 *Man Utd*
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-1 Swansea
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
West Brom 2-0 Aston Villa

Good lucking getting everyone's names right for this buddy.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

November 22nd. My one year anniversary on this forum.

Time for a break. I will reurn........someday :brodgers



Spoiler: Predictions



*Gameweek 13*
Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-0 Palace
West Ham 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd
Hull 0-5 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Soton
Man City 2-0 Swansea

*Gameweek 14*
Palace 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull
Liverpool 5-0 Norwich
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Soton 2-0 Villa
Stoke 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Spurs
West Brom 1-2 Man City

*Gameweek 15*
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Palace 0-0 Cardiff
Liverpool 5-0 West Ham
Soton 1-2 Man City
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Spurs
Fulham 1-0 Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Swansea 1-1 Hull

*Gameweek 16*
Man City 2-1 Arsenal
Cardiff 2-2 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 Palace
Everton 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Soton
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Villa 0-2 Man Utd
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Spurs 0-5 Liverpool

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool 5-0 Cardiff
Palace 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Villa
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-0 Hull
Soton 2-1 Spurs
Swansea 0-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea

*Gameweek 18*
Hull 2-2 Man Utd
Villa 1-0 Palace
Cardiff 1-0 Soton
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Spurs 0-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 0-5 Liverpool

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Villa 1-0 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Palace
Norwich 0-1 Man Utd
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Soton
Newcastle 1-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 0-5 Liverpool 
Spurs 2-1 Stoke

*Gameweek 20*
Swansea 2-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 Cardiff
Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-1 West Ham
Liverpool 5-0 Hull
Soton 2-1 Chelsea
Stoke 2-2 Everton 
Sunderland 1-0 Villa
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Spurs

*Gameweek 21*
Hull 0-3 Chelsea 
Cardiff 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-2 Sunderland
Soton 1-1 West Brom
Spurs 3-0 Palace
Man Utd 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Stoke 0-5 Liverpool 
Villa 1-1 Arsenal

*Gameweek 22*
Sunderland 2-1 Soton
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Palace 1-0 Stoke
Man City 2-0 Cardiff
Norwich 1-2 Hull
West Ham 1-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 5-0 Villa
Swansea 1-0 Spurs
Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd
West Brom 2-2 Everton

*Gameweek 23*
Villa 1-1 West Brom
Man Utd 2-0 Cardiff
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Soton 1-0 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke
Swansea 2-0 Fulham
Palace 0-0 Hull
Liverpool 5-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Spurs 2-2 Man City

*Gameweek 24*
Arsenal 3-0 Palace
Cardiff 2-0 Norwich
Everton 3-3 Villa
Fulham 2-1 Soton
Hull 0-2 Spurs
Man City 3-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Stoke 0-1 Man Utd
West Brom 0-5 Liverpool
West Ham 1-1 Swansea

*Gameweek 25*
Villa 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Palace 0-0 West Brom
Liverpool 5-0 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-1 Fulham
Norwich 1-2 Man City
Soton 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 1-0 Hull
Swansea 1-2 Cardiff
Spurs 3-2 Everton

*Gameweek 26*
Arsenal 2-0 Man Utd
Cardiff 1-2 Villa
Hull 0-2 Soton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Palace
Man City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Spurs
Stoke 3-1 Swansea
Fulham 0-5 Liverpool

*Gameweek 27*
Arsenal 4-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 2-1 Hull
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Palace 0-2 Man Utd
Liverpool 5-0 Swansea
Man City 3-0 Stoke 
Newcastle 2-1 Villa
Norwich 0-2 Spurs
West Brom 3-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 Soton

*Gameweek 28*
Villa 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Fulham 1-2 Chelsea
Hull 0-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Man City
Soton 0-5 Liverpool 
Stoke 1-1 Arsenal
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-0 Palace
Spurs 2-1 Cardiff

*Gameweek 29*
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Cardiff 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Spurs
Palace 1-3 Soton
Liverpool 5-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-0 Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
West Brom 2-1 Man Utd
West Ham 1-0 Hull

*Gameweek 30*
Villa 2-1 Chelsea
Everton 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Newcastle 
Hull 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 0-5 Liverpool
Southampton 1-1 Norwich
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Sunderland 3-1 Palace
Swansea 2-2 West Brom
Spurs 4-4 Arsenal

*Gameweek 31*
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke 
Cardiff 0-5 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull 0-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-0 Palace
Norwich 1-0 Sunderland
Spurs 2-1 Soton
West Ham 1-0 Man Utd

*Gameweek 32*
Arsenal 1-2 Man City
Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Fulham 2-1 Everton
Liverpol 5-0 Spurs
Man Utd 2-0 Villa
Soton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 Hull
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham
Swansea 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Cardiff

*Gameweek 33*
Villa 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 2-1 Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Hull 1-0 Swansea
Man City 3-1 Soton
Newcastle 2-1 Man Utd
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Spurs 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 0-5 Liverpool

*Gameweek 34*
Arsenal 2-0 West Ham
Palace 2-2 Villa
Fulham 2-1 Norwich
Liverpol 5-0 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Hull
Soton 2-1 Cardiff
Stoke 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-1 Spurs

*Gameweek 35*
Villa 2-1 Soton
Cardiff 0-0 Stoke
Chelsea 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Man Utd
Hull 0-3 Arsenal 
Man City 1-1 West Brom
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
Norwich 0-5 Liverpool 
Spurs 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 Palace

*Gameweek 36*
Arsenal 4-2 Newcastle
Palace 0-3 Man City
Fulham 2-0 Hull
Liverpool 5-0 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Soton 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Spurs
Sunderland 1-1 Cardiff
Swansea 3-1 Villa
West Brom 0-0 West Ham

*Gameweek 37*
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Hull
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Palace 0-5 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Man City
Man Utd 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Stoke 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 2-3 Soton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs

*Gameweek 38*
Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-1 Palace
Hull 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 5-0 Newcastle
Man City 2-0 West Ham
Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Soton 1-1 Man Utd
Sunderland 2-2 Swansea
Spurs 3-2 Villa
West Brom 0-0 Stoke



Will PM to CGS so they're easier for him to find every week. Week 12 Predictions already posted.

For those wondering, it took me the duration of a full Pixies album and half of an N.W.A album to do all that out. 

Adios.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:wilkins


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 Swansea
Hull 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-3 Man Utd
West Brom 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 0-2 Swansea
Hull 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Stoke 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Man City 1-0 Tottenham
Cardiff 1-3 Man Utd
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*reurn*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-2 Southampton
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Hull 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 0-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-3 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 Swansea
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
Fulham 1-2 Swansea
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Stoke 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-1 Man Utd
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *reurn*


:brodgers


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Fulham 1-0 Swansea
Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Stoke 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 2-0 Tottenham
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
West Brom 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you Chelsea.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Decent week so far, should be breaking ten, anyway.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *reurn*


would good would


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Igor Biscan said:


> November 22nd. My one year anniversary on this forum.
> 
> Time for a break. I will reurn........someday :brodgers
> 
> ...


"I have to go now, my planet needs me."


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First off thank you Seabs for returning all the names to stop any CGSing occuring this week. Saved my ass big time












This Week's results​


> wabak	12
> 
> Victarion	11
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Velvet onion	109
> Destiny	109
> 
> AlienBountyHunter	103
> ...


-9 Points to go. I WILL make the next round :kobe3
-Gary Oak dropping a position yet again :hayden3. At this rate even I will be ahead of him soon enough :hayden2
-Kudos to everyone now through. Again 125 point barrier till the end of december for everyone so go go go. 
-Also Due to Midweek Games, Gonna do Gameweek's 13 and 14 together. With that in mind you can post them together or separate but if you post them together we careful with editing scores and such. 

*Gameweek 13*

Aston Villa Vs Sunderland
Cardiff Vs Arsenal
Everton Vs Stoke City
Norwich Vs Crystal Palace
West Ham Vs Fulham
Newcaslte Vs West Brom
Tottenham Vs Manchester United
Hull City Vs Liverpool
Chelsea Vs Southampton
Man City Vs Swansea

*Gameweek 14*

Crystal Palace Vs West Ham
Arsenal Vs Hull City
Liverpool Vs Norwich
Manchester United Vs Everton
Southampton Vs Aston Villa
Stoke City Vs Cardiff
Sunderland Vs Chelsea
Swansea Vs Newcastle
Fulham Vs Tottenham
West Brom Vs Manchester City

​


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:jose



> Newcaslte


lolcgs

*Gameweek 13*

*Aston Villa 1*-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-*3 Arsenal*
Everton 1-1 Stoke City
*Norwich 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham 2*-1 Fulham
Newcaslte 2-2 West Brom
Tottenham 1-*2 Manchester United*
Hull City 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Southampton
*Man City 2*-1 Swansea

*Gameweek 14*

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal 3*-0 Hull City
*Liverpool 4*-0 Norwich
Manchester United 1-*2 Everton*
*Southampton 1*-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-*2 Chelsea*
Swansea 1-*2 Newcastle*
Fulham 0-*3 Tottenham*
West Brom 2-*3 Manchester City*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gary Oak said:


> Newcaslte 2-2 West Brom


:draper2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

CGS said:


> :draper2


Didn't want to hurt your feelings, so I went along with the poor spelling.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> if you post them together *we* careful with editing scores and such.


The letters 'w' and 'b' aren't even kind of close on the keyboard. :banderas

My predictions are already posted. :hendo2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA you lost the privilege to insult me when you took the bad spelling award away from me :hayden2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*8 correct results and not one correct score *


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty sure I should be in front by 2 points with velvet on 105 in total.

C'mon son.

Edit: how did you get 109 points for me? I'm confused.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

WOAT week. fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Pretty sure I should be in front by 2 points with velvet on 105 in total.
> 
> C'mon son.


:hmm: 



> Last Week
> Destiny	102
> Velvet onion	102





Velvet onion said:


> Everton 2-2 Liverpool *2 Points*
> Arsenal 2-1 Southampton *1 Point*
> Fulham 1-1 Swansea
> Hull 2-1 Crystal Palace
> ...





Destiny said:


> Everton 1-2 Liverpool
> Arsenal 1-1 Southampton
> Fulham 1-2 Swansea *3 Points*
> Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
> ...


102 + 7 = 109 no?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought you had updated the OP with total results from last week and I went off from that!?



It's all good in the hood though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 13

*Aston Villa* 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-1 Fulham
Newcaslte 2-2 West Brom
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester United
Hull City 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 3-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

*Crystal Palace* 1-0 West Ham
*Arsenal* 3-1 Hull City
*Liverpool* 3-0 Norwich
Manchester United 1-2 *Everton*
*Southampton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Swansea* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-3 *Tottenham*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 13
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 0 Stoke City
Norwich 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2 - 1 Fulham
Newcaslte 2 - 2 West Brom
Tottenham 1 - 1 Manchester United
Hull City 1 - 3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 - 1 Southampton
Man City. 3 - 0 Swansea

Gameweek 14
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 West Ham
Arsenal 3 - 0 Hull City
Liverpool 3 - 1 Norwich
Manchester United 2 - 2 Everton
Southampton 2 - 1Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 - 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 - 2 Chelsea
Swansea 0 - 1 Newcastle
Fulham 0 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 - 1Manchester City


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 13
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 0 Stoke City
Norwich 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0 - 0 Fulham
Newcaslte 1 - 0 West Brom
Tottenham 1 - 0 Manchester United
Hull City 0 - 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 1 - 3 Southampton
Man City. 4 - 1 Swansea

Gameweek 14
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 West Ham
Arsenal 3 - 0 Hull City
Liverpool 5 - 0 Norwich
Manchester United 2 - 1 Everton
Southampton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 - 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 - 2 Chelsea
Swansea 1 - 0 Newcastle
Fulham 0 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 -3 Manchester City


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 0-*1 Sunderland*
Cardiff 0-*3 Arsenal*
*Everton 2*-1 Stoke City
*Norwich Crystal 1*-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
*Newcaslte 2*-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-*3 Man Utd*
Hull City 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Southampton
*Man City 3*-1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-*1 West Ham*
*Arsenal 2*-0 Hull City
*Liverpool 2*-1 Norwich
*Man Utd 3*-1 Everton
Southampton 0-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-*2 Chelsea*
Swansea 0-*1 Newcastle*
Fulham 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-*3 Man City*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

_*Gameweek 13
*_
*Aston Villa* 2 Vs 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0 Vs 3 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2 Vs 0 Stoke City
*Norwich* 2 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0 Vs 1 *Fulham*
*Newcaslte* 3 Vs 1 West Brom
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Manchester United
Hull City 1 Vs 2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2 Vs 0 Southampton
*Man City* 4 Vs 0 Swansea

_*Gameweek 14*_

Crystal Palace 1 Vs 2 *West Ham*
*Arsenal* 3 Vs 0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 2 Vs 1 Norwich
Manchester United 1 Vs 2 *Everton*
*Southampton* 2 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 Vs 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1 Vs 2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 2 Vs 2 Newcastle
Fulham 0 Vs 2 *Tottenham*
West Brom 1 Vs 1 Manchester City


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
*Norwich* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-1 Man Utd
Hull City 0-4 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 1-0 Southampton
*Man City* 4-2 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Arsenal* 3-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 4-1 Norwich
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke City* 1-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 *Chelsea*
Swansea 0-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 *Tottenham*
West Brom 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> First off thank you Seabs for returning all the names to stop any CGSing occuring this week. Saved my ass big time


*I like the way you gave me an extra point for this.*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-1 Man Utd
Hull City 0-4 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-2 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Liverpool 4-1 Norwich
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Man City


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Gameweek 13
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 0 Stoke City
Norwich 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 2 - 0 West Brom
Tottenham 1 - 1 Manchester United
Hull City 0 - 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 - 0 Southampton
Man City. 2 - 1 Swansea

Gameweek 14
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 West Ham
Arsenal 3 - 0 Hull City
Liverpool 4 - 0 Norwich
Manchester United 1 - 1 Everton
Southampton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 - 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1 - 3 Chelsea
Swansea 1 - 1 Newcastle
Fulham 0 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 -3 Manchester City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 13
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1 - 1 Arsenal
Everton 3 - 1 Stoke City
Norwich 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1- 1 Fulham
Newcaslte 1- 2 West Brom
Tottenham 1 - 1 Manchester United
Hull City 1 - 4 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 - 1 Southampton
Man City. 4 - 0 Swansea

Gameweek 14
Crystal Palace 0 - 0 West Ham
Arsenal 3 - 0 Hull City
Liverpool 4 - 0 Norwich
Manchester United 2 - 1 Everton
Southampton 2 -0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 - 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 - 3 Chelsea
Swansea 1- 0 Newcastle
Fulham 1 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 - 3 Manchester City


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 3-2 Stoke City
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Fulham
Newcaslte 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Man City 5-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 4-1 Hull City
Liverpool 5-1 Norwich
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 13

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
*Norwich* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 West Brom
*Tottenham *2-1 Man Utd
Hull City 1-4* Liverpool*
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
*Man City *3-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

*Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal* 4-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 4-1 Norwich
*Man Utd *3-2 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke City* 2-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3* Chelsea*
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3* Tottenham*
West Brom 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I like the way you gave me an extra point for this.*












Seabs pls


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Stoke City
Norwich 4-3 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-1 Fulham
Newcaslte 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Manchester United
Hull City 0-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Everton 1-1 Liverpool
> Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
> Fulham 0-1 Swansea*
> Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
> ...


*Count again.

Screwing myself out of a point here but I feel this need doing for the greater good of the forum.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

7, Seabs leading by example :hayden2

LOLCGS :hayden3

EDIT: Wasn't there double points for the Everton/L'pool game? :deandre


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 13
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 2 - 1 Stoke City
Norwich 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 1 - 1 West Brom
Tottenham 1 - 1 Manchester United
Hull City 1 - 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 1 - 0 Southampton
Man City 2 - 0 Swansea

Gameweek 14
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 West Ham
Arsenal 1 - 0 Hull City
Liverpool 2 - 1 Norwich
Manchester United 2 - 1 Everton
Southampton 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 - 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 - 1 Chelsea
Swansea 1 - 1 Newcastle
Fulham 1 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 - 2 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Count again.
> 
> Screwing myself out of a point here but I feel this need doing for the greater good of the forum.*














Abk™ said:


> 7, Seabs leading by example :hayden2
> 
> LOLCGS :hayden3
> 
> EDIT: *Wasn't there double points for the Everton/L'pool game?* :deandre














Seabs said:


> Everton 1-1 Liverpool *2 Points*
> Arsenal 2-1 Southampton *1 Point*
> Fulham 0-1 Swansea *1 Point*
> Hull 2-0 Crystal Palace
> ...


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Stoke City
Norwich 0-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-2 West Brom
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd
Hull City 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Swansea*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 3-0 Stoke City
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 1-3 *Manchester United*
Hull City 1-2 *Liverpool*
Chelsea 2-2 Southampton
*Man City* 2-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Arsenal *4-2 Hull City
*Liverpool* 4-0 Norwich
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
*Southampton* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Stoke City* 2-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-1 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 13

*Aston Villa* 3-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
Norwich 2-2 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 1-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Hull City 0-2 *Liverpool*
Chelsea 2-2 Southampton
*Man City* 2-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Hull City
*Liverpool* 4-0 Norwich
Manchester United 0-1 *Everton*
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke City* 1-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 *Tottenham*
West Brom 2-2 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well how was I supposed to know it was double points when nobody has double points next to it in their predictions like they did every other week. If it wasn't for the Stringer Bell gifs I would have buried you hard after the day I've had but you saved yourself with them. I apologise. *


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Week 13
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland 
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 3-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd
Hull 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Man City 4-1 Swansea 

Week 14
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Manchester Utd 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 1-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Stoke City
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 1-2 Manchester United
Hull City 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-2 Southampton
Man City 1-1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Manchester United 0-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 3-1 Stoke City
Norwich 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Manchester United
Hull City 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 4-2 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 4-0 Hull City
Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 2-2 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gameweek 13

*Aston Villa 1*-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Everton 1*-0 Stoke City
Norwich 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-0 Fulham
*Newcaslte 2*-1 West Brom
Tottenham 0-*2 Manchester United*
Hull City 0-*2 Liverpool*
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
*Man City 3*-1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-*1 West Ham*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Hull City
*Liverpool 4*-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-*3 Everton*
*Southampton 1*-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-*4 Chelsea*
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Fulham 0-*1 Tottenham*
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester City*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 3-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 3-0 Stoke City
Norwich 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 West Brom
Tottenham 1-3 Manchester United
Hull City 0-4 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Liverpool 5-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-0 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 2-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 13*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke
*Norwich* 1-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 0-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-2 *Man Utd*
Hull 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 3-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 13*

Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2-0 Stoke City
Norwich 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
West Ham 0-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 0-1 *Manchester United*
Hull City 0-2* Liverpool*
*Chelsea *2-1 Southampton
*Man City* 2-1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Ham*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 4-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-2 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke City* 1-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-1 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-2* Newcastle*
Fulham 0-1 *Tottenham*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2 Vs 1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0 Vs 2 Arsenal
Everton 1 Vs 0 Stoke City
Norwich 1 Vs 1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Fulham
Newcastle 2 Vs 1 West Brom
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Manchester United
Hull City 1 Vs 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 Vs 0 Southampton
Man City 4 Vs 0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1 Vs 2 West Ham
Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Hull City
Liverpool 4 Vs 1 Norwich
Manchester United 2 Vs 1 Everton
Southampton 2 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 Vs 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 Vs 3 Chelsea
Swansea 2 Vs 2 Newcastle
Fulham 0 Vs 2 Tottenham
West Brom 0 Vs 3 Manchester City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2 Vs 0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1 Vs 2 Arsenal
Everton 3 Vs 0 Stoke City
Norwich 2 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2 Vs 1 Fulham
Newcastle 2 Vs 2 West Brom
Tottenham 2 Vs 2 Manchester United
Hull City 0 Vs 1 Liverpool
Chelsea 1 Vs 0 Southampton
Man City 3 Vs 1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 West Ham
Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Hull City
Liverpool 2 Vs 0 Norwich
Manchester United 2 Vs 2 Everton
Southampton 2 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 2 Vs 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1 Vs 3 Chelsea
Swansea 2 Vs 0 Newcastle
Fulham 0 Vs 1 Tottenham
West Brom 2 Vs 1 Manchester City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 3-1 Stoke City
Norwich 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 0-1 West Brom
Tottenham 0-2 Manchester United
Hull City 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Gameweek 13*

Aston Villa 2-2 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Everton 2*-0 Stoke City
*Norwich 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham 1*-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester United
Hull City 0-*3 Liverpool*
Chelsea *2-0* Southampton
*Man City 3*-0 Swansea

*Gameweek 14*

Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
*Arsenal 3*-0 Hull City
*Liverpool 2*-0 Norwich
*Manchester United 2*-1 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-1 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Swansea 2*-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-*2 Tottenham*
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester City*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gameweek 13

Aston Villa 2 Vs 1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0 Vs 3 Arsenal
Everton 2 Vs 1 Stoke City
Norwich 1 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1 Vs 0 Fulham
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 West Brom
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Manchester United
Hull City 0 Vs 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 Vs 1 Southampton
Man City 4 Vs 1 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 West Ham
Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Hull City
Liverpool 4 Vs 0 Norwich
Manchester United 1 Vs 2 Everton
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1 Vs 1 Cardiff
Sunderland 0 Vs 1 Chelsea
Swansea 2 Vs 1 Newcastle
Fulham 0 Vs 2 Tottenham
West Brom 0 Vs 3 Manchester City


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Gameweek 13

Newcastle 1 Vs 2 *West Brom*
Tottenham 1 Vs 3 *Manchester United*
Hull City 0 Vs 2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 4 Vs 1 Southampton
*Man City* 3 Vs 0 Swansea

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 West Ham
*Arsenal* 2 Vs 0 Hull City
Liverpool 1 Vs 1 Norwich
Manchester United 2 Vs 2 Everton
*Southampton* 3 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 0 Vs 2 *Cardiff*
Sunderland 0 Vs 2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 2 Vs 2 Newcastle
Fulham 0 Vs 2 *Tottenham*
*West Brom* 2 Vs 1 Manchester City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Arsenal 3-0 Hull City
Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
Manchester United 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 2-2 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Arsenal 3-1 Hull City
Liverpool 1-0 Norwich
Manchester United 1-1 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Stoke City 2-2 Cardiff
Sunderland 2-0 Chelsea
Swansea 0-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2-4 Tottenham
West Brom 2-2 Manchester City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*God damn it. Stoppage time goal during a Sunday 4PM kick-off costs me a correct result for a third straight gameweek.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BA and NASRI screwed me out of an extra 4pts :kobe7

I think I got something like 10pts anyways, I'll let CGS do the maths though :kobe3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey Seabs. MAYBE we stopped seeing the match when it was 2-1 and I could just pull a CGS :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Worried about getting eliminated? I'm not :curry2*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

3 points needed. Bitch I'm making it :kobe3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results



> BoJaNNNNN	15
> 
> Destiny	12
> TheHype	12
> ...


-Got a damn headache so I can't guarentee no "CGSing" has occurred this week. Just to put that out there :side:. 
-Also I'll update the table during the week as I cannot be fucked to do it now. Pretty much everyone who has posted each week (Apart from me :sadpanda) is through anyway so yeah 125 points people.

Week 14 already posted so if anything you can just take it from someone else you lazy bastards :draper2
​


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

11 pts I believe. Predicted 2 scores correctly. Would have been 3 correctly had Ba not scored in stoppage time. :datass


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally back to GOATing :datass :kolo1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I got 12, not 8?



Destiny said:


> Gameweek 13
> 
> Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
> Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal *+1*
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:draper2 

Updated


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I got 13 not 9 btw.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

p sure i got 8.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I got 13 this week :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *I got 13 not 9 btw.*





TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> p sure i got 8.





Daik The Halls said:


> Yeah, I got 13 this week :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I got 8 points not 6:



> Aston Villa 3-1 Sunderland
> Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal *+1*
> Everton 3-0 Stoke City *+1*
> Norwich 2-1 Crystal Palace *+1*
> ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I should have 9, come on son.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

> -Got a damn headache so I can't guarentee no "CGSing" has occurred this week. Just to put that out there .


I did warn you cunts :draper2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Where's the 28 points that I got?

I'm being CGS'd hard here.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 14

Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Arsenal 3-1 Hull City
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Manchester United 3-1 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 1-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-3 Manchester City*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

12 :brees

Gameweek 14 remains unchanged for me.



> Crystal Palace 0-*1 West Ham*
> *Arsenal 2*-0 Hull City
> *Liverpool 2*-1 Norwich
> *Man Utd 3*-1 Everton
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 14*

Crystal Palace 0-1* West Ham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Hull City
*Liverpool *3-0 Norwich
*Manchester United* 2-1 Everton
*Southampton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke City 0-0 Cardiff
Sunderland 1-2 *Chelsea*
Swansea 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 *Tottenham*
West Brom 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gonna calculate Week 14 tomorrow as i'm too busy to do it tonight but you guys can go ahead and start week 15 since there is only 3 days to go and well your all more or less through anyway.

*Gameweek 15* 
Manchester United Vs Newcastle
Crystal Palace Vs Cardiff
Liverpool Vs West Ham
Southampton Vs Manchester City
Stoke Vs Chelsea
West Brom Vs Norwich
Sunderland Vs Tottenham
Fulham Vs Aston Villa
Arsenal Vs Everton
Swansea Vs Hull​


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WOAT midweek :jose


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 15 
Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 15 
Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Manchester City
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Swansea 1-0 Hull


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 15 
*Manchester United* 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 2-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Fulham* 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 15 
*Manchester United 2* Vs Newcastle 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Cardiff 1
*Liverpool* 1 Vs West Ham 0
Southampton 1 Vs Manchester City 1
Stoke 0 Vs *Chelsea 2*
*West Brom* 3 Vs Norwich 1
Sunderland 0 Vs *Tottenham *1
Fulham 2 Vs *Aston Villa 3*
Arsenal 2 Vs Everton 2
*Swansea 2* Vs Hull 1


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Manchester United 2*-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Cardiff*
*Liverpool 4*-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-*3 Manchester City*
Stoke 0-*2 Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-*2 Tottenham*
Fulham 2-*3 Aston Villa*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Everton
*Swansea 2*-1 Hull


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Manchester United 2*-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Cardiff*
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-*2 Manchester City*
Stoke 0-*2 Chelsea*
*West Brom 1*-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-*2 Tottenham*
Fulham 1-*2 Aston Villa*
*Arsenal 3*-2 Everton
*Swansea 2*-1 Hull


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 3-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 Tottenham
Fulham 2-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 15 
Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Cardiff
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-4 Manchester City
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 3-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-0 Everton
Swansea 1-0 Hull


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Manhcester Untied 1-1 Newcsatle
Crsytal Plaace 0-1 Caridff
Liveprool 3-0 Wset Ham
Soutahmpton 1-2 Mancehster Ctiy
Stkoe 0-3 Chlesea
Wets Borm 1-0 Noriwch
Sundreland 1-2 Tottneham
Fuhlam 0-0 Atson Vilal
Aresnal 1-1 Evetron
Swasnea 2-1 Hlul


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well midweek went horribly wrong.

*Gameweek 15 *
*Manchester United* 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool *3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-2 *Norwich*
Sunderland 2-2 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 3-2 Everton
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 15 
Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-2 Norwich
Sunderland 2-3 Tottenham
Fulham 1-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Swansea 2-1 Hull


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 15*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Stoke 0-1 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Everton
*Swansea* 1-0 Hull


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just found out that Rooney won't be playing this weekend, so I'm changing my '*United* 2-1 Newcastle' prediction to 'United 0-1 *Newcastle*'.

Plz CGS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kobe8 

Kinda reminds me i need to do your scores for this week :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't forget to do a recount on those you fucked up from week 13 :robben2


Manchester United 2-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Stoke 1-3 *Chelsea*
*West Brom* 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2* Tottenham*
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
*Swansea* 2-1 Hull


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I did that earlier with everyone and it was pretty ugly Hutz. Last time I even attempt to do this shit without a clear head


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-2 Everton
Swansea 4-0 Hull


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 13 UnCGS'd 


> BoJaNNNNN	15
> 
> TheHype	12
> Destiny	12
> ...



Week 14 Results



> I Came To Play	11
> 
> danny_boy	10
> Destiny	10
> ...


Updated Table


> Destiny	131
> 
> Velvet onion	120
> 
> ...


-I MADE IT :hb. Shame I probably wont make it too 125 though :sadpanda 

-Also if anyone feels I've still fucked up (  ) let me know

-Destiny taking a decent lead now too. My Liverpool brother tbh :brodgers

-So yeah final cut off month before we switch it up. So 125 points by the new year or GTFO. ​


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 15

Manchester United 1-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Manchester City
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Manchester United 2-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester City*
Stoke 2-3 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 2-2 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 3-1 Everton
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester United 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 3-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-2 Tottenham
Fulham 2-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 0-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 15 *
*Manchester United* 1-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palac*e 1-0 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Manchester City*
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
*West Brom *1-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-1 *Tottenham*
Fulham 0-2 *Aston Villa*
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
*Swansea* 2-0 Hull


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Man City
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-2 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester United* 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 Cardiff
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Manchester City
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
*West Brom* 2-1 Norwich
Sunderland 0-0 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
*Arsenal* 2-0 Everton
*Swansea* 3-1 Hull


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Man City
Stoke 0-3 Chelsea
West Brom 2-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Manchester United 2-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Cardiff*
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-1 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-3 *Tottenham*
Fulham 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
*Swansea *2-0 Hull


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man Utd 3-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 Cardiff
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Man City
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 3-1 Norwich
Sunderland 2-1 Tottenham
Fulham 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 2-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-2 Tottenham
Fulham 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 1 Vs 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 0 Cardiff
Liverpool 2 Vs 0 West Ham
Southampton 1 Vs 3 Manchester City
Stoke 0 Vs 3 Chelsea
West Brom 1 Vs 1 Norwich
Sunderland 1 Vs 2 Tottenham
Fulham 1 Vs 2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2 Vs 2 Everton
Swansea 1 Vs 1 Hull


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester United 2*-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
*Liverpool 2*-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-*3 Manchester City*
Stoke 0-*3 Chelsea*
*West Brom 2*-1 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
*Fulham 1*-0 Aston Villa
*Arsenal 2*-1 Everton
*Swansea 2*-0 Hull


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nearly forgot!

United 2-0 Newcastle 

Will predict the rest in a bit...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

...and the rest:

Crystal Palace 1-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Man City
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-1 Norwich (fucking please!)
Sunderland 0-0 Tottenham
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-2 Everton
Swansea 2-0 Hull


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Just found out that Rooney won't be playing this weekend, so I'm changing my '*United* 2-1 Newcastle' prediction to 'United 0-1 *Newcastle*'.
> 
> Plz CGS


:wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I woated so hard this weekend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking DA :kobe2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2 points WOAT :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> Fucking DA :kobe2


:kobe9


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strong week :downing*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1 point is very strong :lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> 1 point is very strong :lmao


:jose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

3 points :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

11pts :kobe10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

2 points :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Poverty predictions.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Poverty predictions.


5 pts. Thanks to this:













:kobe10


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> 11pts :kobe10


:frustrate

I think I got 5...

:no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't wait to see CGS fuck up counting up to 5.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

As an xmas gift to everyone you should just allow us all to advance and not eliminate till the end of january :robben2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First off



danny_boy said:


> Manhcester Untied 1-1 Newcsatle
> Crsytal Plaace 0-1 Caridff
> Liveprool 3-0 Wset Ham
> Soutahmpton 1-2 Mancehster Ctiy
> ...












Should give your ass zero since none of these clubs exist :side: 

Second. This Week's scores​


> DwayneAustin	11
> 
> The Monster	8
> Kiz	8
> ...











Finally updated table​


> Destiny	136
> 
> Velvet onion	123
> 
> ...


-Dem Poverty Predictions Hutz
-Fuck DA for making that last minute change too :kobe2. Might have to start missing all your scores soon buddy :side: 
-I'd make a joke about Daiko falling even further but frankly he's doing it for me. :draper2

*Gameweek 16*
Manchester City Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City Vs West Brom
Chelsea Vs Crystal Palace
Everton Vs Fulham
Newcastle Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs Sunderland
Hull City Vs Stoke City
Aston Villa Vs Manchester United
Norwich Vs Swansea 
Tottenham Vs Liverpool​


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> -I'd make a joke about Daiko falling even further but frankly he's doing it for me. :draper2​






> CGS	88​


:gabby




*Gameweek 16*
Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 0-1 Swansea 
Tottenham 0-1 Liverpool​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> DwayneAustin	11​














> steamed hams	1
> Seabs 1
> BoJaNNNNN 1​

















The trick is to make your predictions several weeks in advance like a mental person and PM them to the Prediction Thread Commissioner. :kanye


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 16
Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 7-0 Manchester United
Norwich 1-1 Swansea 
Tottenham 1-0 Liverpool


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 16
*Manchester City* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 *Manchester United*
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 16
Manchester City 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 2-0 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-1 Fulham
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao how do you poverty ******* only get ONE. ONE

i'm well aware i'll end up with 0 now for this week

Manchester City 2 Vs 0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0 Vs 1 West Brom
Chelsea 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 Vs 1 Fulham
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Southampton
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Sunderland
Hull City 0 Vs 0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1 Vs 2 Manchester United
Norwich 1 Vs 1 Swansea 
Tottenham 1 Vs 2 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 16
*Manchester City 2* Vs Arsenal 1 *Double Points*
*Cardiff City 2* Vs West Brom 1
*Chelsea* 2 Vs Crystal Palace 0
*Everton 3* Vs Fulham 1
Newcastle 1 Vs *Southampton 3*
West Ham 1 Vs Sunderland 1
*Hull City 2* Vs Stoke City 1
Aston Villa 1 Vs *Manchester United 2*
Norwich 1 Vs Swansea 1
Tottenham 1 Vs *Liverpool 2*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester City* 3-2 Arsenal
Cardiff City 0-0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 *Manchester United*
Norwich 1-2 *Swansea*
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 16
Manchester City 0 Vs 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0 Vs 1 West Brom
Chelsea 3 Vs 1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 Vs 1 Fulham
Newcastle 1 Vs 2 Southampton
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Sunderland
Hull City 1 Vs 2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0 Vs 2 Manchester United
Norwich 2 Vs 1 Swansea 
Tottenham 2 Vs 2 Liverpool


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gameweek 16*

*Manchester City* 2 Vs 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1 Vs 1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 3 Vs 0 Fulham
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Southampton
*West Ham *2 Vs 1 Sunderland
Hull City 0 Vs 1 *Stoke City*
Aston Villa 2 Vs 2 Manchester United
*Norwich* 2 Vs 1 Swansea 
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Liverpool


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Manchester City 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-2 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 0-2 Swansea
Tottenham 1-0 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester City* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 2-3 *West Brom*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton *3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 2-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-2 *Swansea*
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-2 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester City 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1 - 0 West Brom
Chelsea 4 - 0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 - 0 Fulham
Newcastle 1 - 1 Southampton
West Ham 0 - 1 Sunderland
Hull City 2 - 1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Manchester United
Norwich 1 - 1 Swansea
Tottenham 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Better get these done now while I can:

*Manchester City 3*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton 3*-1 Fulham
*Newcastle 2*-1 Southampton
*West Ham 1*-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-*1 Manchester United*
Norwich 2-2 Swansea
*Tottenham 2*-1 Liverpool


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Manchester City 2 Vs 0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1 Vs 1 West Brom
Chelsea 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3 Vs 1 Fulham
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Southampton
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Sunderland
Hull City 0 Vs 1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 2 Vs 2 Manchester United
Norwich 1 Vs 1 Swansea 
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0-0 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester City 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 1-1 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 Manchester United
Norwich 1-0 Swansea 
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

5, 5, 5.

:jose

Anything but 5 points this week. Even lower than 5 is better than getting 5 again.

Manchester City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0-1 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Sunderland
Hull City 0-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Man City 2-1 Arsenal
Cardiff 1-0 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Fulham 
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Hull 1-1 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-2 Man Utd
Norwich 1-2 Swansea
Spurs 3-3 Liverpool 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal
Cardiff 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull *1-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Norwich* 1-0 Swansea
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
Hull City 1-0 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester City* 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Cardiff City* 2-0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton* 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 Sunderland
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 0-1 *Manchester United*
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
Tottenham 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Man City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff City 0-0 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Sunderland
Hull City 2-2 Stoke City
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Man City 2*-1 Arsenal
Cardiff 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea 3*-0 Crystal Palace
*Everton 2*-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Sunderland
*Hull 1*-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-*2 Man Utd*
*Norwich 1*-0 Swansea
Tottenham 1-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

10 pts so far :mark: :mark:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Shit...missed last weeks games and now most of this weeks too. Oh well, heres the results for tomorrows games so at least ill be getting 9 points this week. 

Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 0-0 Swansea 
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Shit.

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just to help cgs



> Manchester City 2 Vs 0 Arsenal *Double Points* - 2
> Cardiff City 0 Vs 1 West Brom - 0
> Chelsea 3 Vs 0 Crystal Palace - 1
> Everton 2 Vs 1 Fulham - 1
> ...


that's 16 points cgs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I count 10 therefore I am putting down 10 :draper2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i count fuck you


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Now I count 8 :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll have his points.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

14 pts isn't bad, is it? :kobe10


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6 points..

Might as well just give up at this point. I'll be beside CGS in points soon enough :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Daik The Halls said:


> 6 points..
> 
> Might as well just give up at this point. I'll be behind CGS in points soon enough :jose


Fixed :jesse


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Go fuck yourself enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is the next cut off mark 110 or 120?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's 125. I'm through :hb 

Daiko WOATing hard :hayden3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> It's 125. I'm through :hb
> 
> Daiko WOATing hard :hayden3


:banplz:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:hayden3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:aries


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Daiko :hayden3

This week's scores​


> Kiz	16
> 
> Abk	14
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	145
> 
> Velvet onion	134
> I Came To Play	134
> ...


-Annddddd once again Daiko :hayden3 

-Also fuck Kiz for getting 16 points and fuck DA too for somehow predicting Spurs 0-5 Liverpool :kobe5

-3 Gameweeks to go to reach 125 points. I got a lot of work to do :deandre

*Gameweek 17*
Liverpool Vs Cardiff
Crystal Palace Vs Newcastle
Fulham Vs Manchester City
Manchester United Vs West Ham
Stoke Vs Aston Villa
Sunderland Vs Norwich
West Brom Vs Hull City
Southampton Vs Tottenham
Swansea Vs Everton
Arsenal Vs Chelsea *Double Points*​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think if you look at my PM of Predictions a little closer, you'll notice a recurring theme throughout all my Liverpool predictions :hendo2

Reached the 125 barrier :hb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You kidding me bro :kobe5 




















































































Imagine if you get them all right from here on out :kobe9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DA predicted 5-0? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

9 points this week is pretty good.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> -Annddddd once again Daiko :hayden3​


Go fuck yourself, 'Solider'. Dick :jose

Liverpool 3-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*

Or just 'the wrong score'. That works too :jose​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 17
*Liverpool* 3-0 Cardiff
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-3 *Everton*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey you could stop all this by not WOATing all the time :draper2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> Hey you could stop all this by not WOATing all the time :draper2


Seeeeeaaaabs! They're bullying me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Daik The Halls said:


> Seeeeeaaaabs! They're bullying me.


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/27471065-post8019.html








*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck. 

Jooooooooeeeeel, they're bullying me :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Liverpool* 3-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 *Everton*
Arsenal 2-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking 6 points :jose

*Liverpool 3*-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-*1 Newcastle*
Fulham 0-*3 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 1*-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*West Brom 1*-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-*2 Everton*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-4 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.thesportsplanet.net/blog/football/andre-villas-boas-leaves-tottenham/

Hardly a shock is it? Spent over £100m and the team has struggled to score goals all season. They seem to have replaced Bale with too many 'meh' midfielders that can't nail down a specific position. They need a winger and a creative midfielder who can create for Soldado. 

Wonder if Harry will go back?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Liverpool* 3 Vs 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1 Vs 2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 1 Vs 3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2 Vs 0 West Ham
Stoke 1 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Norwich
*West Brom* 2 Vs 1 Hull City
Southampton 2 Vs 2 Tottenham
Swansea 1 Vs 1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2 Vs 1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Daik The Halls said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Jooooooooeeeeel, they're bullying me :side:


So I'm just your second choice? I'm just a back up to you? Sloppy seconds? Number 2? Seabs won't help, so ONLY THEN you think of me?

Please continue to bully Daiko, lads. Thank you.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Joel said:


> So I'm just your second choice? I'm just a back up to you? Sloppy seconds? Number 2? Seabs won't help, so ONLY THEN you think of me?
> 
> Please continue to bully Daiko, lads. Thank you.


Fuck.

Bulk?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Daik The Halls said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Bulk?


Let me save BULK the trouble and give you his reply now










You could always try Shep :draper2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liverpool 4-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-2 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Shep's useless :side:

:jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Shep's the only one that would listen to you at this point tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And now you have called him useless so yeah you just fucked yourself over :draper2


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

125? well i'm fucked :jose

Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 3-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Hull City
*Southampton* 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Everton*
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 4-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Hull City
Southampton 0-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool 4 - 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Newcastle
Fulham 1 - 2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2 - 0 West Ham
Stoke 1- 0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1 - 0 Norwich
West Brom 2 - 2 Hull City
Southampton 2 - 2 Tottenham
Swansea 1 -2 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Liverpool 3* - 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1 - *2 Newcastle*
Fulham 1 - *3 Manchester City*
*Manchester United 2 *- 0 West Ham
Stoke 1- 0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1 - 1 Norwich
West Brom 1 - *2 Hull City*
Southampton 1 - 1 Tottenham
Swansea 1 - *3 Everton*
Arsenal 1 - *2 Chelsea* *Double Points*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Gameweek 17
Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 4-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*West Brom* 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Everton*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 West ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-0 Hull
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Everton 
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Liverpool* 3-1 Cardiff *Double Points*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-5 *Man City*
Man Utd 2-2 West ham
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
*West Brom* 2-1 Hull
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 *Everton *
Arsenal 0-0 Chelsea


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 3-3 Everton
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Newcastle*
Fulham 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-1 *Norwich*
*West Brom*1-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-1 *Everton*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points**


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 Hull City
Southampton 3-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Liverpool* 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Newcastle*
Fulham 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-0 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 *Hull City*
Southampton 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-3 *Everton*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Liverpoo 4 - 1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Hull City
Southampton 3-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 0-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-3 Newcastle
Fulham 0-3 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-1 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-3 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
Stoke 0-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 0-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Liverpool 0-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 1-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-2 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-0 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-1 Tottenham
Swansea 0-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-3 *Newcastle*
Fulham 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Manchester United* 2-1 West Ham
*Stoke* 1-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich
*West Brom* 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 2-2 Tottenham
Swansea 2-3 *Everton*
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
> Crystal Palace 0-3 Newcastle
> Fulham 0-2 Manchester City
> Manchester United 3-0 West Ham
> ...


1+3+1+1+0+1+1+0+3+6=17 my good man cgs.

making a CHARGE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Kiz :wilkins. Busy day was busy so can't be fucked to calculate scores this late in the night. I'll do it sometime tomorrow evening but for now go ahead and predict the boxing day and 28th Of December matches if you wish. 

*Gameweek 18* 
Hull City Vs Manchester United
Aston Villa Vs Crystal Palace
Cardiff City Vs Southampton
Chelsea Vs Swansea
Everton Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Stoke
Norwich Vs Fulham
Tottenham Vs West Brom
West Ham Vs Arsenal
Manchester City Vs Liverpool *Double Points* 

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham Vs West Brom
Aston Villa Vs Swansea
Hull City Vs Fulham
Manchester City Vs Crystal Palace
Norwich Vs Manchester United
Cardiff Vs Sunderland
Everton Vs Southampton
Newcastle Vs Arsenal
Chelsea Vs Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham Vs Stoke


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 18* 
Hull City 1-3 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 Fulham
Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 2-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 3-0 Stoke


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Everton* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 5-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff 0-1 *Sunderland*
*Everton* 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham* 3-1 Stoke


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Gameweek 18 *
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Swansea
*Everton* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Fulham
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 *Arsenal*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 2-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-3 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 5-3 Fulham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Cardiff* 2-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

(Don't even care about the points, just find this fun!)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Everton* 3-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham* 3-2 West Brom
West Ham 1-4 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 5-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 2-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 2-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 6-0 Crystal Palace *Double Points* 
Norwich 0-3 *Manchester United*
*Cardiff *2-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 *Liverpool* 
*Tottenham* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0 Vs *Manchester United 2*
*Aston Villa 2* Vs Crystal Palace 1
Cardiff City 1 Vs Southampton 1
*Chelsea 3* Vs Swansea 2
*Everton 3 *Vs Sunderland 1
*Newcastle 2 *Vs Stoke 0
Norwich 0 Vs Fulham 0 
*Tottenham 2* Vs West Brom 0
West Ham 0 Vs *Arsenal 3*
*Manchester City 4* Vs Liverpool 3 *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
*West Ham 1* Vs West Brom 0
Aston Villa 2 Vs Swansea 2
*Hull City 1 *Vs Fulham 0
*Manchester City 6* Vs Crystal Palace 0
Norwich 1 Vs* Manchester United 3*
Cardiff 2 Vs Sunderland 2
Everton 1 Vs Southampton 1
Newcastle 2 Vs *Arsenal 3*
Chelsea 1 Vs *Liverpool 2* *Double Points* 
*Tottenham 2* Vs Stoke 0
__________________


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-*2 Manchester United*
*Aston Villa 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea 3*-0 Swansea
*Everton 3*-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle 1*-0 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Fulham
*Tottenham 2*-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-*3 Arsenal*
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 2-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-*3 Swansea*
*Hull City 3*-2 Fulham
*Manchester City 4*-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-*1 Manchester United*
*Cardiff 2*-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-*3 Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham 1*-0 Stoke


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 Fulham
Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 2-0 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 1-0 Stoke
__________________


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0 Vs 1 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 2 Vs 1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 0 Vs 0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2 Vs 0 Swansea
*Everton* 3 Vs 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Stoke
Norwich 1 Vs 2 *Fulham*
*Tottenham* 2 Vs 0 West Brom
West Ham 1 Vs 1 Arsenal
*Manchester City* 3 Vs 1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 0 Vs 0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0 Vs 0 Swansea
Hull City 0 Vs 0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 5 Vs 0 Crystal Palace
*Norwich *2 Vs 1 Manchester United
Cardiff 0 Vs 0 Sunderland
Everton 2 Vs 2 Southampton
Newcastle 1 Vs 2 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2 Vs 2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham* 4 Vs 2 Stoke
_________________


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 18*

*Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points**


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Gameweek 18* 
Hull City 0-*3 Manchester United*
*Aston Villa 1*-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 0-*1 Southampton*
*Chelsea 3*-1 Swansea
*Everton 2*-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham 2*-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 1-*2 Liverpool* *Double Points* 

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-*1 Swansea*
Hull City 1-*2 Fulham*
*Manchester City 4*-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-*3 Manchester United*
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
*Everton 2*-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-*2 Arsenal*
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham 1*-0 Stoke


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-3 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Tottenham 4-2 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Hull City 2-2 Fulham
Manchester City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 3-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 3-1 Stoke


EDIT: Predicting for gameweeks 20 & 21 as I'll be wasted most of the time on my holiday.

Gameweek 20
Swansea 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 4-1 Hull
Southampton 2-3 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 2 v 2 Tottenham

Gameweek 21
Hull 0-2 Chelsea
Cardiff 1-2 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 3-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-0 West Brom	
Tottenham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 4-2 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 18
Hull City 1-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 0-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Swansea
*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 2-3 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-2 Liverpool

Gameweek 19
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 5-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 3-2 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Stoke


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 18*
Hull City 0-1 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Everton* 2-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 1-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham* 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 18
Hull City 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-2 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Swansea
*Everton* 3-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
*Tottenham* 3-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-2* Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 19
*West Ham* 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Gameweek 18
Hull 1-2 Man Utd 
Aston Villa 2-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Spurs 1-0 west Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Man City 4-1 Liverpool

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Swansea 
Hull 1-2 Fulham
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace 
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd 
Cardiff 1-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Stoke


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 1-0 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Fulham
Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Gameweek 18 *
Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 2-2 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 19 up on Friday.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 0-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 0-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hull City 1 - 1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 2 - 3 Southampton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Swansea
Everton 3 - 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 - 0 Stoke
Norwich 1 - 0 Fulham
Tottenham 3 - 0 West Brom
West Ham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Manchester City 4 - 2 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1 - 0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Swansea
Hull City 2 - 1 Fulham
Manchester City 5 - 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1 - 1 Sunderland
Everton 1 - 0 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 -1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 0 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lolcalculations. Will get done after tomorrow's games. 

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0-2 *Manchester United*
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 0-1 *Southampton*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Swansea
*Everton* 1-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Stoke
*Norwich* 1-0 Fulham
*Tottenham* 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Manchester City* 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 *Manchester United*
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham* 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 0-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Everton 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Fulham
Manchester City 6-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-2 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-3 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 3-1 Fulham
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 4-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hull City 1 - 2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 2 - 3 Southampton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Swansea
Everton 2 - 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 - 0 Stoke
Norwich 1 - 0 Fulham
Tottenham 2 - 0 West Brom
West Ham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Manchester City 5 - 3 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1 - 1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Swansea
Hull City 2 - 1 Fulham
Manchester City 4 - 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 1 Manchester United
Cardiff 2 - 1 Sunderland
Everton 1 - 1 Southampton
Newcastle 2 - 2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 -1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 1 Stoke


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gameweek 18 
Hull City 1-1 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 0-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Swansea
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Manchester City 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull City 0-2 Manchester United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Swansea
Everton 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
Norwich 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-1 Arsenal
Manchester City 4-1 Liverpool *Double Points*

Gameweek 19
West Ham 0-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Fulham
Manchester City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Stoke


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Need to get back on track, had a few poor weeks.

Hull 1-2 Man United
Aston Villa 1-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Swansea
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 2-2 Fulham
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Liverpool


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Aston Villa 0-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Everton 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Stoke
Norwich 1-2 Fulham
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-2 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 17 results



> Kiz	17
> 
> TNA_WWE	12
> HAZA	12
> ...


Today's results​


> CGS	11
> 
> Kiz	9
> HAZA	9
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	161
> 
> Kiz	159
> 
> ...


-Predicting City to beat Liverpool 2-1 like a BOSS :kobe9.....:jose

-Also Fuck You Kiz. kthx bye. Also DA you WOAT fuck is 2 points? 

-MrEvans nor added to the league for obvious reasons but just so he knows he got 17 points in week 17 bama and 6 from today. Not half bad.

-Finally I was gonna wait until after the weekend to do the Jan 1st predictions but Destiny's post I thought lets just do it now insted of giving you guys 2 days before new year to do it so predict when your ready (now or if you do wanna wait till next week be my guest) and after the 1st of Jan we shall eliminate the last few and switch up the game

*Gameweek 20*

Swansea Vs Manchester City
Crystal Palace Vs Norwich
Fulham Vs West Ham
Liverpool Vs Hull City
Southampton Vs Chelsea
Stoke City Vs Everton
Sunderland Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs Newcastle
Manchester United Vs Tottenham​


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Piss off Kiz.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> Week 17 results
> 
> 
> -MrEvans nor added to the league for obvious reasons but just so he knows he got 17 points in week 17 bama and 6 from today. Not half bad.
> ...



Haha cheers mate.
Yeah, I knew I wouldn't be added but find this fun so will continue to participate regardless.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

125 :yes


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

131 bama


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey i care about this now because im doing well.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DA 2 points? :lmao 

What happened to the PMs?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Jesus, I'm so average at this. Midtable since week 1, still yet to have a GOAT week or a Gary Oak week.

*
Gameweek 19*

*West Ham 2 - 1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Swansea
Hull City 1 - 1 Fulham
Manchester City 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 - 3 Manchester United
Cardiff 1 - 2 Sunderland
Everton 2 - 2 Southampton
Newcastle 3 - 2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2 -1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 0 Stoke*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Claus Gang Solider said:


> Also DA you WOAT fuck is 2 points?


Fuck is 113pts? :kobe10



Abk™ said:


> DA 2 points? :lmao
> 
> What happened to the PMs?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

West Ham 0-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Fulham
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 0 Stoke


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck is 113pts? :kobe10


145 pts


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 Fulham
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-2 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 2-1 Stoke


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CGS said:


> Week 17 results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe I scored 6 points from last round of games mate?



The Monster said:


> Gameweek 18
> Hull City 1-2 Manchester United *1point*
> Aston Villa 2-1 Crystal Palace *0 points*
> Cardiff City 2-2 Southampton *0points*
> ...


I make that 8 points from 26th Of Dec fixtures? 2 + 3 + 1 + 1 + 1 = 8 points scored?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 19*
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 *Swansea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Fulham
*Manchester City* 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Everton *2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 *Arsenal*
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
*Tottenham *1-0 Stoke


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why are you fuckers doing 19 now didn't you lot do it at the same time as 18 like the rest of us, cgs doesn't need to get even more confused.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-0 Swansea
Hull City 2-0 Fulham
Manchester City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 0-0 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-0 Stoke


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah 19 has already been done, and why not wait until after the weekend to do 20?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does it really matter when we do them as long as it's before the matches kick off? The answer to that is no it doesn't matter one fancy little fuck btw. If I decide I want to randomly predict Gameweek 32 on February 29th then I fucking will.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Does it really matter when we do them as long as it's before the matches kick off? The answer to that is no it doesn't matter one fancy little fuck btw. If I decide I want to randomly predict Gameweek 32 on February 29th then I fucking will.*


:clap


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

anda relax people.

Seabs is right though. I'm not really bothered when it's done as long as it's before kick off. It's more to help you guys in case your busy when games are like 2/3 days apart rather than a week. Gives you bit extra time to predict. Hell DA has given me his predictions for the rest of the season already :lol. 

As for gameweek 20 I was gonna do it after the weekend but as Destiny has pointed out he's gonna be out and about over that New Years weekend. So if people wanna wait. Then wait. But if you feel you may be busy and don't wanna risk forgetting the option is there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Does it really matter when we do them as long as it's before the matches kick off? The answer to that is no it doesn't matter one fancy little fuck btw. If I decide I want to randomly predict Gameweek 32 on February 29th then I fucking will.*


That's the spirit.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gameweek 19
West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Swansea
Hull City 2-2 Fulham
Manchester City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-3 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-2 Sunderland
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-0 Stoke


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gameweek 19

West Ham 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 Fulham
Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff 1-2 Sunderland
Everton 2-2 Southampton
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 1-0 Stoke

:side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gameweek 19
West Ham 2-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-*3 Swansea*
*Hull City 2*-1 Fulham
*Manchester City 4*-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-*1 Manchester United*
*Cardiff 2*-1 Sunderland
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-*3 Arsenal*
*Chelsea 3*-2 Liverpool *Double Points* 
*Tottenham 1*-0 Stoke


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Forgot again...so need 10 from 9...lets go

West Ham POSTED TOO LATE LIKE A LITTLE BITCH West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 Fulham
Manchester City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-4 Manchester United
Cardiff 0-1 Sunderland
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* 
Tottenham 1-0 Stoke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No time to do this tonight so shall be done tomorrow. Go ahead with week 20

*Gameweek 20*

Swansea Vs Manchester City
Arsenal Vs Cardiff
Crystal Palace Vs Norwich
Fulham Vs West Ham
Liverpool Vs Hull City
Southampton Vs Chelsea
Stoke City Vs Everton
Sunderland Vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs Newcastle
Manchester United Vs Tottenham

EDITED BY JOEL BECAUSE CGS THE WOAT FORGOT THE ARSENAL VS CARDIFF FIXTURE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 20*
Swansea 1-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 3-1 Hull
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 *Everton*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Man Utd* 3-1 Tottenham


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Swansea 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 1-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Well by my calculations I got 10 and therefore through to the next round by the skin of my teeth

Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-3 West Ham
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 20
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Swansea 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 0-1 *Chelsea*
Stoke City 0-2 *Everton*
Sunderland 1-2 *Aston Villa*
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Swansea 0-*2 Manchester City*
*Arsenal 2-*1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-*2 West Ham*
*Liverpool 3-*1 Hull City
Southampton 0-*1 Chelsea*
Stoke City 1-*4 Everton*
Sunderland 0-*1 Aston Villa*
West Brom 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Tottenham


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Swansea 1-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
*Fulham* 1-0 West Ham
*Liverpool* 4-1 Hull
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
Man Utd 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 20

Swansea 1 Vs Manchester City 1
*Crystal Palace 2* Vs Norwich 0
Fulham 1 Vs West Ham 1
*Liverpool 3* Vs Hull City 2
Southampton 2 Vs Chelsea 2
Stoke City 0 Vs *Everton 2*
Sunderland 0 Vs *Aston Villa 1*
West Brom 1 Vs *Newcastle 3*
*Manchester United 3* Vs Tottenham 2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gameweek 20

Swansea 2-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
*Fulham* 1-0 West Ham
*Liverpool* 3-1 Hull
Southampton 0-2 *Chelsea*
Stoke 1-2 *Everton*
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 *Newcastle*
Man Utd 1 v 1 Tottenham


Stalker you've missed a game out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-1 Everton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't know whether I'm through. Will still do it. :wenger

*Gameweek 20*

Swansea 1-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-0 Norwich
Fulham 3-2 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke City 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Manchester United 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham

*Edit:* I did well for week 19:



> West Ham 1-1 West Brom *+1*
> Aston Villa 2-2 Swansea *+1*
> Hull City 1-0 Fulham *+1*
> Manchester City 4-0 Crystal Palace *+1*
> ...


17, bitches!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 20

Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Hull
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Swansea 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Swansea 0 Vs 2 Manchester City
Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 Norwich
Fulham 1 Vs 1 West Ham
Liverpool 3 Vs 1 Hull City
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Chelsea
Stoke City 1 Vs 3 Everton
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0 Vs 2 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 Vs 1 Tottenham


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gameweek 20*

Swansea 0 Vs 2 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 3 Vs 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 Norwich
*Fulham* 2 Vs 1 West Ham
*Liverpool* 5 Vs 1 Hull City
Southampton 2 Vs 2 Chelsea
Stoke City 0 Vs 1 *Everton*
Sunderland 1 Vs 2 *Aston Villa*
West Brom 0 Vs 0 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 Vs 1 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Calculated that I made the break (on the final day again) so;

Swansea 1-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Hull
Southampton 2-2 Chelsea
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Swansea 0-2 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Cardiff
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-3 *West Ham*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Hull
Southampton 0-0 Chelsea
Stoke 1-2 *Everton*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-4 *Newcastle*
*Man Utd* 4-1 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Swansea 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-2 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Hull
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I've fallen a point short. So I'm out I guess. Maybe I should have payed more attention to scores. Odds are I was CGSed at some point.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tired and sick as fuck. Scores will go up later

Swansea 0-1 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Hull City
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Stoke City 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 Newcastle
Manchester United 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Swansea 1-2 man city
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal palace 1-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 west ham
Liverpool 3-0 Hull
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 0-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-0 aston villa
West brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man utd 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Swansea 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 1-1 Hull
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Stoke 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The people missing the Arsenal fixture because CGS messed up :hayden3*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Too late for the first game, never mind.

Arsenal 2 Vs 0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0 Vs 1 Norwich
Fulham 1 Vs 1 West Ham
Liverpool 3 Vs 1 Hull City
Southampton 1 Vs 1 Chelsea
Stoke City 1 Vs 3 Everton
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0 Vs 2 Newcastle
Manchester United 1 Vs 1 Tottenham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oi, CGS, how about some updates? You utter fuckern walnut.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kolo2

I've been busy and ill all week you cunt. I could have done it earlier but I'm sure you all wouldn't appreciate a Super CGS'd effort :draper2

It shall be done at some point later


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck I forgot to do my predictions for this week :batista3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

A Bit late (Big Woop wanna fight about it?) but finally results for the past 2 weeks

Gameweek 19 results



> Foreshadowed	17
> 
> Abk	15
> 
> ...


Gameweek 20 Results



> Razor King	13
> 
> IncapableNinja	12
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Kiz	175
> 
> Destiny	172
> 
> ...


-Always knew I would make it through :denzel

-Destiny bro. Can you go back to be the GOAT Aussie soon. Dunno how much I can handle of Kiz being "The Guy" :kolo2

-And sorry for the Arsenal/Cardiff fuck up. Really dunno what happened there Hutz

Anyway 27 guys left. New month, new year, same game with a different twist.

- For Jan, Feb & March the bottom 4 scores will be eliminated *each month*
- Throughout April the bottom 2 scores will be eliminated *each week*
- Come May will just be the final guys (2-5 depending on scores) to battle for the win

You cunts understand? If not, tough get to understand :kolo2

*Gameweek 21*

Hull City Vs Chelsea
Cardiff City Vs West Ham
Everton Vs Norwich
Fulham Vs Sunderland
Southampton Vs West Brom
Tottenham Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester United Vs Swansea
Newcastle Vs Manchester City
Stoke City Vs Liverpool
Aston Villa Vs Arsenal
​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 21

Hull City 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Tottenham* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester United* 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Stoke City* 2-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Errrrrrrrrrrrr...*CGS*:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/25936001-post791.html




> As I mentioned last week you guys are now heading for 125 points by the end of December



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/26791713-post910.html




> Again 125 point barrier till the end of december for everyone so go go go



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/27524145-post1079.html




THE SOLIDER ONE said:


> -3 Gameweeks to go to reach 125 points. I got a lot of work to do :deandre
> 
> *Gameweek 17*
> Liverpool Vs Cardiff
> ...


Weeks 17, 18 and 19...that's three weeks pal. The cut off was in week 19, aka the last game in December as you kept saying before, meaning that Week 20 which was in January doesn't count, meaning that 130 - 6 (your week 20 score) = 124....124 <<<<<<<<<<<<<< 125.....Meaning*YOU'RE ELIMINATED* :brodgers

So is Razor King, 136 - 13 = 123 FYI.

Is that why you put off the updated tables for so long, hoping that we would all forget the rules that keep making up as you go along?


*CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT CHEAT*

Either that or you've just committed the greatest CGS of them all :moyes3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty disillusioned at this competition due to andre's claims

thought this was just a bit of fun.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*CGS needs to :moyes3 out of his own contest.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> I've been busy and ill all week you cunt.I've been delaying it all this time so nobody would realise I didn't make the 125 mark and I could sneak through unnoticed you cunt I could have done it earlier but I'm sure you all wouldn't appreciate a Super CGS'd effortI could have done it earlier but then you'd all know I'm a massive cheat :draper2


smh


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep a feeling this would happen. 

After I saw that it would be easier to just include the 1st of Jan in the December barrier and calculate it all as one I changed it. This was just after week the week 18 scores were calculated. actually said it would be done after the Jan 1st results. Seemingly no one saw that posted. 

Knew It would try and look like I was just trying to keep myself in though. Which is kinda dumb since I would be out after Jan max anyway


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 21

Hull City 1-3 Chelsea
Cardiff City 3-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 4-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Hull City 2-3 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Norwich
*Fulham* 2-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 1-0 West Brom
*Tottenham* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester United* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 1-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

CGS said:


> Yep a feeling this would happen.
> 
> After I saw that it would be easier to just include the 1st of Jan in the December barrier and calculate it all as one I changed it. *This was just after week the week 18 scores were calculated*. actually said it would be done after the Jan 1st results. Seemingly no one saw that posted.
> 
> Knew It would try and look like I was just trying to keep myself in though. Which is kinda dumb since I would be out after Jan max anyway


Just looked at all of your posts since (and including) that point and I still can't find this mysterious post pal...all you said was that people could make their 1/1/14 predictions before the new year to save them logging on during Xmas and that you would sort out eliminations in the new year, nothing about about an extra weeks barrier extension.

It doesn't really matter because it is just a bit of fun, but if you're going to CHEAT make up the rules as you go along then at least try to be clear about it. I'll let you off though even if it's VERY SUSPECT. CGS gonna CGS though :brodgers


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Hull City 2-3 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hull City 1-3 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-2 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 01-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Just looked at all of your posts since (and including) that point and I still can't find this mysterious post pal...all you said was that people could make their 1/1/14 predictions before the new year to save them logging on during Xmas and that you would sort out eliminations in the new year, nothing about about an extra weeks barrier extension.
> 
> It doesn't really matter because it is just a bit of fun, but if you're going to CHEAT make up the rules as you go along then at least try to be clear about it. I'll let you off though even if it's VERY SUSPECT. CGS gonna CGS though :brodgers


Well.....



CGS said:


> -Finally I was gonna wait until after the weekend to do the Jan 1st predictions but Destiny's post I thought lets just do it now insted of giving you guys 2 days before new year to do it so predict when your ready (now or if you do wanna wait till next week be my guest)* and after the 1st of Jan we shall eliminate the last few and switch up the game*
> 
> *Gameweek 20*
> 
> ...


Fair enough could have been more clear I guess :downing 

If its any consolation I wasn't the only guy to benefit from this :draper2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's the bit I was referring to :lol Doesn't say anything about the barrier being extended, just that people could make their predictions early to save them logging on over the Xmas break, and that you would then sort it out after the new year. CHEAT GANG SOLIDER :suarez1 Like I said before though, it doesn't really matter, was just too good an opportunity to not point out another case of CGS being CGS :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CGS should bow out...

And let me take his place. I can still win. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Gameweek 20*

Hull City 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton 2*-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
*Tottenham* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-2 *Swansea*
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
Stoke City 1-2 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hull City 1-3 Chelsea
Cardiff City 1-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 0-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hull City 0-1 Chelsea
Cardiff City 1-1 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hull City 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 1-0 West Ham
*Everton* 3-0 Norwich
*Fulham* 2-1 Sunderland
*Southampton *3-1 West Brom
*Tottenham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 *Manchester City*
Stoke City 1-2 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 0-3 *Arsenal*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hull City 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Cardiff City 2*-1 West Ham
*Everton 2*-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-2 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-1 West Brom
*Tottenham 1*-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-*3 Manchester City*
Stoke City 1-*2 Liverpool*
Aston Villa 0-*2 Arsenal*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hull City 1-2 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-0 West Ham
Everton 4-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 20*
Hull City 0-1 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 0-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 2-0 West Brom
*Tottenham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester United* 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Everton* 7352 - 1 Norwich

Since CGS is making this up as he goes along, I'm putting in one result :moyes1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

0 points to Moz tbh. Just because it's Moz :draper2



Mikey Damage said:


> CGS should bow out...
> 
> And let me take his place. I can still win.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Hull City 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Cardiff City* 1-0 West Ham
*Everton* 1-0 Norwich
*Fulham* 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
*Tottenham *2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester United* 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-1 *Manchester City*
Stoke City 0-2 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 21

Hull City 0-2 Chelsea
Cardiff City 1-0 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-0 West Brom
Tottenham 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke City 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 21
Hull City 2-1 Chelsea
Cardiff City 3-0 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke City 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-3 Arsenal


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hull City 1-2 *Chelsea*
Cardiff City 2-2 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 0-0 Sunderland
*Southampton* 3-2 West Brom
*Tottenham* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester* United 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester City
Stoke City 0-4 *Liverpool*
Aston Villa 1-4 *Arsenal*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hull City 1-3 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-0 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull City 2-2 Chelsea
Cardiff City 1-0 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-2 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hull City 0-2 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-1 West Ham
Everton 4-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hull City 0-2 Chelsea
Cardiff City 2-1 West Ham
Everton 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 Sunderland
Southampton 3-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Whoops, late again...

Cardiff City 2-1 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Late for our game :jose

Cardiff City 2-1 West Ham
Everton 3-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Southampton 2-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester City
Stoke City 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Aww fuck I'm too late to predict anything :argh: Except;

Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Results​


> Daiko	13
> Abk	13
> 
> Destiny	12
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	184
> 
> Kiz	183
> 
> ...


-Decent scoring week. Especially Abk despite missing the first match bama.

-Thank you Destiny for overtaking Kiz too. Now stay ahead of him pls kthx

- Also WOAT Daiko actually had a good week :moyes6. Inb4 he scores 2 points next week :moyes2


*Gameweek 22*

Sunderland Vs Southampton
Arsenal Vs Fulham
Crystal Palace Vs Stoke City
Manchester City Vs Cardiff City
Norwich Vs Hull City
West Ham Vs Newcastle
Liverpool Vs Aston Villa
Swansea Vs Tottenham
Chelsea Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom Vs Everton​


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Not last despite missing a whole round bama4

*Gameweek 22*

Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 3 Vs 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 Vs 1 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 4 Vs 0 Cardiff City
*Norwich* 2 Vs 1 Hull City
West Ham 1 Vs 2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 3 Vs 1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2 Vs 2 Tottenham
*Chelsea* 2 Vs 0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0 Vs 3 *Everton*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 22

Sunderland 1 - 1 Southampton
Arsenal 3 - 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2 - 1 Stoke City
Manchester City 3 - 1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 1 Hull City
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3 -2 Aston Villa
Swansea 2 - 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-0 Everton


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sunderland 1 - 2 Southampton
Arsenal 5 - 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Stoke City
Manchester City 4 - 0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 2 -1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2 - 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-1 Everton


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> *Hull City 1-3 Chelsea
> Cardiff City 2-0 West Ham
> Everton 3-0 Norwich
> Fulham 2-0 Sunderland
> ...





CGS said:


> This Week's Results
> 
> IncapableNinja 9​













SHOW YOUR WORKING OUT.​
*edit: *DarkAndre's* score is also wrong. Down the rabbit hole I go..

:heskeymania

**ABK's* is wrong, too. Add *Desecrated* to the list.










(at least you calculated Quasi's one prediction correctly)










AFAICT those are the only scores that need to be given a second look. There doesn't seem to be one particular score that has screwed everything up, so I'm not sure what happened this time.

:draper2

(I'm assuming Hams is now sending you his predictions via PM)

:heskeymania


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunderland 0-2 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Norwich* 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 0-3 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*
__________________


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I HATE YOU, IncapableNinja. You're incapable at everything! :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Andre lost a point because I don't like him and Incapable Ninja lost 2 because he's a cunt :draper2

Desecrated was a mistake so he can have his 2 points back and since Abk is such a nice fellow he took Incapable Ninjas 

Everyone happy now :moyes2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck, back on top of the world.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sunderland 1 Vs *Southampton 2*
*Arsenal 3* Vs Fulham 0
Crystal Palace 1 Vs Stoke City 1
*Manchester City 2* Vs Cardiff City 0
Norwich 2 Vs Hull City 2
*West Ham 1* Vs Newcastle 0
*Liverpool 3* Vs Aston Villa 1
Swansea 1 Vs *Tottenham 2*
*Chelsea 1* Vs Manchester United 0 *Double Points*
West Brom 0 Vs *Everton 2*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 4-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-3 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunderland 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 4-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 3-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-2 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-3 Everton


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunderland 1 - 1 Southampton
Arsenal 4 - 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Stoke City
Manchester City 5 - 0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 1 Hull City
West Ham 0 - 1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3 -1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1 - 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2 - 0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunderland 1 - 2* Southampton*
*Arsenal* 4 - 1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 4 - 0 Cardiff City
*Norwich* 1 - 0 Hull City
West Ham 1 - 2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 3 - 0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2 - 3* Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2 - 0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-3 *Everton*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Sunderland 1-2 *Southampton*
*Arsena*l 3-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 5-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunderland 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 3-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 2-2 Everton


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 22

Sunderland 2-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 3-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 Everton

(Changed Sunderland 1-1 Southampton to 2-1 because just about everybody has gone with 1-1)
*



Abk™;28700569 said:


> I HATE YOU, IncapableNinja. You're incapable at everything! :jose


Abk, plz.

:jose



CGS said:


> Andre lost a point because I don't like him and Incapable Ninja lost 2 because he's a cunt :draper2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunderland 0-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 3-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-0 Manchester United
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 7-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-0 Hull City
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Everyone predicting Chelsea win which means Chelsea doesn't win. I hate all of you.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 2-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-0 Hull City
West Ham 0-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 Everton


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-0 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool *3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sunderland 0-1 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Norwich* 2-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Tottenham*
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 *Everton*

(Scores updated into the table in the OP btw)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal* 5-1 Fulham
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Stoke City
*Manchester City* 1-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 *Hull City*
West Ham 0-1 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-4 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 4-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 0-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
Manchester City 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-0 Hull City
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-1 Everton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Stoke City
Manchester City 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-2 Everton


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunderland 1-1 Southampton
*Arsenal 3*-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Stoke City*
*Manchester City 3*-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 1*-2 Newcastle*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-*2 Tottenham*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 0-*2 Everton*


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunderland 0-2 *Southampton*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Stoke City*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Hull City
West Ham 0-2 *Newcastle*
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
West Brom 1-2 *Everton*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bugger, missed the early game!

*Arsenal 4*-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Stoke City
*Manchester City 3*-1 Cardiff City
*Norwich 1*-0 Hull City
West Ham 1-*2 Newcastle*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-2 Tottenham
*Chelsea 3*-0 Manchester United **Double Points**
West Brom 1-*2 Everton*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Results​


> Destiny	12
> 
> TNA_WWE	9
> 
> ...



Updated Table​


> Destiny	196
> Kiz	190
> 
> ABK™	182
> ...


-Pretty standard scores across the board this week. Kudos to Destiny for being the only one to predict Chelsea/Man U though. Also Just for reference UCSM scored 6

-I need to CHEATGS this shit up again or risk going out next week :deandre. Speaking of that hey Snowman IncapableNinja does this week's scores meet up to your standards? :side:. Also :hayden3 at you changing your Sunderland/Southampton score. 2nd time going against the crowd has cost you points. 

-And Yeah 4 lowest scorers going out after the next gameweek. So as it stands everyone from Even Flow below would go (clear enough Andre? :side


*Gameweek 23*
Manchester United Vs Cardiff City
Norwich Vs Newcastle
Southampton Vs Arsenal
Swansea Vs Fulham
Crystal Palace Vs Hull City
Liverpool Vs Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs West Brom
Chelsea Vs West Ham
Sunderland Vs Stoke City
Tottenham Vs Manchester City​


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS said:


> -I need to CHEATGS this shit up again or risk going out next week :deandre. Speaking of that hey Snowman IncapableNinja does this week's scores meet up to your standards? :side:.


:heskeymania

Looks good to me, although I only scan through the other scores if mine is a little off. If everybody donated just £2 a month checked their own scores, CGS'ing would be a total non-issue.



> Also :hayden3 at you changing your Sunderland/Southampton score. 2nd time going against the crowd has cost you points.


The truth hurts. 7 points I've left on the table so far. 

:jose


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 23
*Manchester United* 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 *Newcastle*
Southampton 0-1* Arsenal*
*Swansea* 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 1-2 *Everton* *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *West Brom*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 23
Manchester United 3-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
Swansea 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Hull City
Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Tottenham 2-4 Manchester City


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like missing an entire gameweek is going to bite me in the ass or I have to GOAT this week fpalm

*Gameweek 23*

*Manchester United* 3 Vs 1 Cardiff City
Norwich 2 Vs 2 Newcastle
Southampton 1 Vs 3 *Arsenal*
Swansea 1 Vs 1 Fulham
*Crystal Palace* 1 Vs 0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 3 Vs 2 Everton *Double Points*
*Aston Villa *2 Vs 0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 4 Vs 0 West Ham
Sunderland 1 Vs 1 Stoke City
Tottenham 1 Vs 3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 23
Manchester United 3-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-2 Newcastle
Southampton 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 3-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 West Ham
Sunderland 2-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 2-2 Manchester City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 23
Manchester United 2-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-3 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-2 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester United 3 - 1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 2 Newcastle
Southampton 1 - 1 Arsenal
Swansea 1 - 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0 - 1 Hull City
Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1 - 0 West Brom
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Ham
Sunderland 1 - 0 Stoke City
Tottenham 2 - 3 Manchester City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 3* - 1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0 - 2 *Newcastle*
Southampton 1 - 1 Arsenal
*Swansea 2* - 1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0 - *2 Hull City*
*Liverpool 3* - 2 Everton *Double Points*
*Aston Villa 2* - 0 West Brom
*Chelsea 3 *- 0 West Ham
Sunderland 1 - 1 Stoke City
Tottenham 1 - *3 Manchester City*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Manchester United 2 - 0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 2 Newcastle
Southampton 0 - 1 Arsenal
Swansea 2 - 1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Hull City
Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton
Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Brom
Chelsea 3 - 1 West Ham
Sunderland 1 - 0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1 - 2 Manchester City


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Southampton 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 2-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Ham
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 3-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-0 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 23
Manchester United 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 0-1 Arsenal
Swansea 2-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 2-2 Manchester City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester United* 3-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-2 *Newcastle*
Southampton 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 2-1 Fulham
*Crystal Palace *1-0 Hull City
*Liverpool *3-2 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 4-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gameweek 23*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-2 *Newcastle*
Southampton 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 2-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *West Brom*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-2 *Manchester City*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 23*

*Manchester United 2 - 0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 1 - 2 Arsenal
Swansea 2 - 0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Hull City
Liverpool 3 - 1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Brom
Chelsea 3 - 0 West Ham
Sunderland 0 - 0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1 - 2 Manchester City

Went for 2-1 Liverpool originally but I'm changing to 3-1 just because being a contrarion has to pay off eventually. *


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 2-3 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 2-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 2-3 Manchester City


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-2 *Newcastle*
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 2-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Hull City
Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-3 *Stoke City*
Tottenham 1-3 *Manchester City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gameweek 23
Manchester United 3-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 0-0 West Brom
Chelsea 4-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-3 *Newcastle*
Southampton 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Swansea* 1-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Hull City*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *West Brom*
*Chelsea* 2-0 West Ham
*Sunderland* 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Manchester United 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-3 Newcastle
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Hull City
Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester United 3*-1 Cardiff
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
*Swansea 2*-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-0 Hull
Liverpool 1-*2 Everton* _**Double Points**_
*Aston Villa 1*-0 West Brom
*Chelsea 3*-0 West Ham
*Sunderland 2*-1 Stoke
Tottenham 1-*2 Manchester City*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester United 2-0 Cardiff City
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 2-2 Everton *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke City
Tottenham 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Manchester United 2*-1 Cardiff City
Norwich 0-*2 Newcastle*
Southampton 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Swansea 2*-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Hull City
*Liverpool 2*-1 Everton *Double Points*
*Aston Villa 1*-0 West Brom
*Chelsea 3*-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-*3 Stoke City*
Tottenham 1-*3 Manchester City*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TAR said:


> *Manchester United 2*-1 Cardiff City
> Norwich 0-*2 Newcastle*
> Southampton 0-*2 Arsenal*
> *Swansea 2*-0 Fulham
> ...


*Half the fixtures have already been played and you still got most of them wrong :hmm:*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

13 points, so not a bad week for once!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

11 points I think. Would have been 16 if Sturridge had scored that peno :kobe7


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Half the fixtures have already been played and you still got most of them wrong :hmm:*


If it wasn't for the fact that it would simply be unfair to everyone else I would just count his tuesday scores and done since it's clear he didn't even try and cheat :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's scores​


> THE DARK ANDRE	13
> 
> Foreshadowed	12
> Desecrated	12
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	204
> 
> Kiz	198
> 
> ...


-Welp i'm out. Game over folks thanks for playing :kolo1.....................Fuck you all. Especially Andre, Seabs & IncapableNinja :kolo2

-Also Hype pretty much commited suicide this week. Clearly didn't cheat (or WOAT cheating) and yet had he actually made his predictions early (assuming that he would post exactly the same scores) velvet onion would have been out over him. Outstanding

-Anyway lowest four scorers out so Haza, Myself, Hams, Quasi, Even Flow are TAR have to GTFO while the rest of you fuckers carry out. Next 4 bottom scores go out after Gameweek 28.

Only 2 days to predict but most of you guys wait till the last day to predict anyway :draper2 

*Gameweek 24*
Newcastle Vs Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham Vs Swansea
Cardiff City Vs Norwich
Everton Vs Aston Villa
Fulham Vs Southampton
Hull City Vs Tottenham
Stoke City Vs Manchester United
West Brom Vs Liverpool
Arsenal Vs Crystal Palace
Man City Vs Chelsea *Double Points*​


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

JUSTICE HAS BEEN SERVED! Fair well CheatGS :suarez1 :brodgers :hendo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lmao CGS :lmao 

Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-0 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 0-1 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-3 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No double points for newcastle/sunderland?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No :kolo2














































































Fuck it why not :hesk2. Had I paid attention when writing up that post it would have been double points anyway :draper2


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

i completely forgot about this after new year. fuck. if someone wants to take my spot thats cool if not then just take my name out. I've let myself down here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd gladly take your spot :brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Half the fixtures have already been played and you still got most of them wrong :hmm:*


wasn't paying attention :side:


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

CGS said:


> I'd gladly take your spot :brodgers


Go for it.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 0-1 *Norwich*
*Everton* 3-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 *Southampton*
Hull City 0-2 *Tottenham*
Stoke City 1-1 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Newcastle 1 Vs Sunderland 1 *Double Points*
West Ham 0 Vs *Swansea 2*
Cardiff City 0 Vs *Norwich 1*
*Everton 3* Vs Aston Villa 1
Fulham 0 Vs *Southampton 2*
Hull City 1 Vs *Tottenham 2*
Stoke City 0 Vs *Manchester United 2*
West Brom 2 Vs *Liverpool 3*
*Arsenal 2* Vs Crystal Palace 0
*Man City 3* Vs Chelsea 1 *Double Points*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 2 - 1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1 - 1 Swansea 
Cardiff City 2 - 1 Norwich 
Everton 2 - 0 Aston Villa 
Fulham 0 - 1 Southampton 
Hull City 1 - 3 Tottenham 
Stoke City 1-2 Manchester United 
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool 
Arsenal 3 - 0 Crystal Palace 
Man City 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Newcastle* 3-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
*West Ham* 2-0 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Norwich
*Everton* 2-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-3 *Southampton*
Hull City 1-2 *Tottenham*
Stoke City 0-3 *Manchester United*
West Brom 2-4 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 4-1 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Newcastle 1 - 1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1 - 2 Swansea 
Cardiff City 1 - 0 Norwich 
Everton 2 - 2 Aston Villa 
Fulham 1 - 2 Southampton 
Hull City 1 - 3 Tottenham 
Stoke City 0 - 2 Manchester United 
West Brom 2 - 3 Liverpool 
Arsenal 4 - 0 Crystal Palace 
Man City 2 - 0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 24
*Newcastle* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
*West Ham* 2-1 Swansea
*Cardiff City* 2-1 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 0-2 *Southampton*
Hull City 1-3 *Tottenham*
Stoke City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Brom 2-4 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 24
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 2-2 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-2 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 0-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Swansea 
Cardiff City 2-0 Norwich 
Everton 3-1 Aston Villa 
Fulham 0-2 Southampton 
Hull City 2-2 Tottenham 
Stoke City 0-3 Manchester United 
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool 
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace 
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Newcastle* 2-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Norwich
*Everton *2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 *Southampton*
Hull City 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-2 *Manchester United*
West Brom 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Newcastle 2 - 1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1 - 0 Swansea
Cardiff City 1 - 0 Norwich
Everton 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Fulham 1 - 2 Southampton
Hull City 1 - 3 Tottenham
Stoke City 0 - 2 Manchester United
West Brom 1 - 3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
Man City 1 - 1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
*Cardiff City *2-1 Norwich
*Everton* 3-2 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 *Southampton*
Hull City 0-1* Tottenham*
Stoke City 1-2* Manchester United*
West Brom 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 2 - 0 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1 - 0 Swansea
Cardiff City 1 - 0 Norwich
Everton 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1 - 1 Southampton
Hull City 2 - 1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1 - 1 Manchester United
West Brom 1 - 2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3 - 1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-1 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Newcastle 1-0 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-1 Southampton
Hull City 0-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points**


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland *Double Points*
West Ham 1-1 Swansea
Cardiff City 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-2 Southampton
Hull City 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-1 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2 Sunderland **Double Points**
West Ham 0-0 Swansea
Cardiff 1-1 Norwich
Everton 2-2 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-3 Southampton
Hull 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 Manchester United
West Brom 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 1-0 Chelsea **Double Points**
Looking forward to that one and Jose Hypocritico parking the bus despite being so close to City in terms of budget & position in comparison to them & West Ham.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Where the hell is CGS?!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

He's probably off somewhere making trains crash into each other. Either that or he's off to London town to buy the game 'mouse trap' so that he can deal with the infestation in his kitchen.

Btw, I was 1 Citeh goal away from claiming 12 points. I ended up with 6 instead, fine margins and all that!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's only been a day and a half :kolo2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think I want to see the scores for the latest round of games. Take your time plz, CGS :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Doing them now. About to check my PM's for yours :moyes2

Edit

WOAT DA :hayden3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

So much WOATing last gameweek.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didn't help that no one predicted a Chelsea win and only Nige predicted a Sunderland win. Which he only changed last minute :lol. Dem wasted double points


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's scores
​


> I Came To Play	9
> Seabs	9
> Nige	9
> 
> ...





> Destiny	207
> 
> Kiz	203
> 
> ...


-Weak scores considering there were 2 double point matches but meh, who the hell would have thought Chelsea could actually beat City :draper2

-Still 2 more double point matches this week so let's see how people fare this time around

-LolDA :hayden3. Better hope the PM system works better next week bruh

*Gameweek 25*
Liverpool Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa Vs West Ham
Chelsea Vs Newcastle
Crystal Palace Vs West Brom
Norwich Vs Manchester City
Southampton Vs Stoke City
Sunderland Vs Hill City
Swansea Vs Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham Vs Everton
Manchester Unted Vs Fulham​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 25
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
*Sunderland* 1-0 Hill City
Swansea 1-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 *Everton*
*Manchester Unted* 3-0 Fulham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Manchester City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-2 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Manchester Unted 2-0 Fulham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Brom
Norwich 1-4 Manchester City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Manchester Unted 3-0 Fulham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Manchester City
Southampton 3-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Manchester Unted 4-0 Fulham


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Ham
Chelsea 3-2 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-4 Manchester City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-3 Everton
Manchester Unted 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

CGS said:


> Didn't help that no one predicted a Chelsea win and only Nige predicted a Sunderland win. Which he only changed last minute :lol. Dem wasted double points


Some of us are smart, reacting to team news and using the time allotted to make desired changes!(Y)

Saw the Ameobi bros were starting and thought, fuck that. They ain't winning this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Coming for the top two guys :kobe2

LOLCGS. Hill City, and Manchester Unted. Also lol at everyone who predicated for not noticing the latter :lmao including me :jose

Liverpool 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Ham
Chelsea 3 - 0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 West Brom
Norwich 1 - 4 Manchester City
Southampton 2 - 1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1 - 0 Hull City
Swansea 1 - 1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 2 Everton
Manchester United 3 - 0 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You telling me its NOT Hill City???


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa 1*-0 West Ham
*Chelsea 2*-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace 2*-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-*4 Manchester City*
*Southampton 2*-0 Stoke City
*Sunderland 1*-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-*3 Cardiff City* *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-3 *Everton*
*Manchester United 2*-0 Fulham


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 25
Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Ham
Chelsea 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Manchester City
Southampton 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 Everton
Manchester Unted 3-1 Fulham


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-4 *Manchester City*
*Southampton* 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-1 Hull City
*Swansea* 1-0 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 *Everton*
*Manchester Unted* 3-0 Fulham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-0 Hull City
*Swansea* 2-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 2-1 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Fulham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 West Ham
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-1 *West Brom*
Norwich 1-3 *Manchester City*
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-0 Hull City
*Swansea* 3-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
*Manchester United* 2-1 Fulham


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Southampton* 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 1-3 *Hull City*
Swansea 1-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 0-1 *Everton*
*Manchester Unted* 3-0 Fulham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 West Ham
*Chelsea* 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Southampton *2-0 Stoke City
*Sunderland *2-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Cardiff City *Double Points*
*Tottenham* 3-2 Everton
*Manchester United* 3-1 Fulham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-0 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-4 Manchester City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 1-0 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Manchester United 3-1 Fulham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-3 Manchester City
Southampton 1-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 0-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Manchester United 4-0 Fulham


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points* 
Aston Villa 2-0 West Ham
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Manchester City
Southampton 2-0 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-1 Hull City
Swansea 1-2 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Manchester United 3-0 Fulham

Edit: :heskeymania. Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal to 2-2.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal **Double Points**
*Aston Villa 1*-0 West Ham
*Chelsea 2*-0 Newcastle
*Crystal Palace 1*-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-*2 Man City*
*Southampton 3*-1 Stoke
*Sunderland 2*-1 Hull
Swansea 0-*2 Cardiff* **Double Points**
*Tottenham 3*-2 Everton
*Man Unted 4*-0 Fulham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-3 Manchester City
Southampton 2-1 Stoke City
Sunderland 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Cardiff City *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Manchester United 3-0 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CGS said:


> -Still 2 more double point matches this week so let's see how people fare this time around


:moyes5



> -LolDA :hayden3. Better hope the PM system works better next week bruh


Huh. Seems it did.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's scores​


> Seabs	6
> Desecrated	6
> 
> Abk	5
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	212
> 
> Kiz	207
> 
> ...


-Legit WOAT time all around really. Crazy really. 

-DA almost had 6 points for Arsenal/Pool. Unlucky buddy

-Surely midweek has to be better?

*Gameweek 26*
Cardiff City Vs Aston Villa
Hull City Vs Southampton
West Ham Vs Norwich
West Brom Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester City Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Tottenham
Stoke City Vs Swansea
Fulham Vs Liverpool​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 26
Cardiff City 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham
*Stoke City* 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gerrard just HAD to make that fucking tackle.....


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DA said:


> Gerrard just HAD to make that fucking tackle.....


:jt4

HE'S BIG AND HE'S FUCKING HARD.



Terrible predicting as of late.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Gerrard just HAD to make that fucking tackle.....





Destiny said:


> :jt4
> 
> HE'S BIG AND HE'S FUCKING HARD.


DAT BRAVE ENGLISH MENTALITY :woy


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Cardiff City 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Hull City 2 - 2 Southampton
West Ham 2 - 1 Norwich
West Brom 0 - 2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2 - 2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 3 - 1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3 - 0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1 - 2 Tottenham
Stoke City 1 - 1 Swansea
Fulham 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 0-1 *Southampton*
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 4-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cardiff City 1-2 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2* Southampton*
*West Ham* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton *2-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham
*Stoke City* 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-4 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cardiff City 2 Vs Aston Villa 2 
Hull City 1 Vs *Southampton 2*
West Ham 0 Vs *Norwich 1*
West Brom 0 Vs *Chelsea 3*
Arsenal 1 Vs *Manchester United 2* *Double Points*
Everton 2 Vs Crystal Palace 2
*Manchester City 2* Vs Sunderland 0 
Newcastle 0 Vs *Tottenham 2*
Stoke City 1 Vs Swansea 1
Fulham 0 Vs *Liverpool 3*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cardiff City 2-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cardiff City 1-2 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-4 Liverpool


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS said:


> Seabs 6
> Desecrated 6
> Abk 5
> BoJaNNNNN 5
> ...












*Gameweek 26

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham
Stoke City 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool *


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cardiff City 0-2 *Aston Villa*
*Hull City* 2-1 Southampton
*West Ham* 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 0-1 *Swansea*
Fulham 1-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cardiff City* 2-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
*Stoke City* 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cardiff 1-*2 Aston Villa*
Hull 1-1 Southampton
*West Ham 1*-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-*3 Chelsea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Man United **Double Points**
*Everton 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*Man City 3*-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
*Stoke 2*-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cardiff City 1-*2 Aston Villa*
Hull City 1-*2 Southampton*
*West Ham 2*-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-*2 Chelsea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Everton 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City 3*-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-*2 Tottenham*
Stoke City 0-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-*2 Liverpool*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Cardiff City 2-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-1 Swansea
Fulham 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardiff City 1-1 Aston Villa
Hull City 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Stoke City 1-1 Swansea
Fulham 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Do we not get to play anymore since you're eliminated?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty much :side:

Scores are done just gotta post them when I actually have time and/or energy to do so


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you mean when you're out of tears?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You need energy to press ctrl+v and submit? :bosh2*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

He probably isn't done CGSing with the results yet.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *You need energy to press ctrl+v and submit? :bosh2*



Well....



Abk&#153;;30225841 said:


> He probably isn't done CGSing with the results yet.



Kinda that :draper2 I calculated them half asleep first time around. No promises I didn't CGS hard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Delayed as fuck but this week's scores​


> Abk	9
> Destiny	9
> 
> STALKER	7
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	221
> 
> Kiz	213
> ABK™	213
> ...


-Yeah apologies for the delayed but I just wanted to make sure I didn't CGS up the scores. Sue me. 

-Decent enough week anyway considering 2 games didn't go ahead as planned 

-Cool 1 more gamweek and the next few will be gone

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea Vs Everton
Arsenal Vs Sunderland
Cardiff Vs Hull City
Manchester City Vs Stoke City
West Brom Vs Fulham
West Ham Vs Southampton
Crystal Palace Vs Manchester United
Liverpool Vs Swansea
Newcastle Vs Aston Villa
Norwich Vs Tottenham​


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 27
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gameweek 27
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 2-1 Hull City
Manchester City 4-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 27
*Chelsea* 1-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
*Cardiff* 2-1 Hull City
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
*Liverpool* 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Norwich 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 27
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 2-0 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 3-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-2 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-2 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 27
*Chelsea 2 * Vs Everton 0
*Arsenal 1* Vs Sunderland 0
Cardiff 1 Vs Hull City 1
*Manchester City *2 Vs Stoke City 0
*West Brom 2* Vs Fulham 1
West Ham 1 Vs Southampton 1
Crystal Palace 1 Vs *Manchester United 2*
*Liverpool 2* Vs Swansea 0
Newcastle 2 Vs Aston Villa 2
Norwich 0 Vs *Tottenham 2*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

_Gameweek 27_
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-0 Hull City
Manchester City 2-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-0 Hull City
Manchester City 5-2 Stoke City
West Brom 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 0-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Gameweek 27
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 2-1 Hull City
Manchester City 4-1 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-0 Hull City
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Norwich 0-1 *Tottenham*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 1-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 0-0 Hull City
*Manchester City* 3-1 Stoke City
*West Brom* 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Swansea
*Newcastle* 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Chelsea* 1-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
*Manchester City* 3-1 Stoke City
*West Brom* 2-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 4-2 Swansea
Newcastle 0-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 27*
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Chelsea* 2-0 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-1 Sunderland
*Cardiff* 3-2 Hull City
*Manchester City* 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 *Southampton*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 0-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-0 Southampton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-0 Everton
*Arsenal 3*-1 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull
*Man City 3*-0 Stoke City
West Brom 2-2 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Man United*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
*Norwich 1*-0 Tottenham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Cardiff 1-1 Hull City
Manchester City 3-0 Stoke City
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 0-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Where CGS at?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Knew I wouldn't be able to do this on Sunday or Monday....but I dunno how I let it get till Thursday before checking this :deandre

This week's scores​


> Destiny	11
> Kiz	11
> Nige	11
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Destiny	232
> 
> Kiz	224
> ABK™	219
> ...


-Scores were done in a rush since I barely even had time to really do it now, should all be correct but if any CGSing mistakes come up let me know 

-End of the month so bottom 4 are gone once again. 

-Andd we enter into a new month with everyone's favourite Aussie Destiny still in the lead :hb.

*Gameweek 28*

Everton Vs West Ham
Fulham Vs Chelsea
Hull City Vs Newcastle
Stoke City Vs Arsenal
Southampton Vs Liverpool
Aston Villa vs Norwich
Swansea vs Crystal Palace
Tottenham Vs Cardiff City​


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 28*

Everton 3-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Hull City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2-2 West Ham
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Hull City 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-0 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Everton* 2-0 West Ham
Fulham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Hull City* 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-1 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Everton 2 - 1 West Ham
Fulham 0 - 2 Chelsea
Hull City 1 - 1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1 - 1 Arsenal
Southampton 2 - 2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1 - 0 Norwich
Swansea 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 3 - 0 Cardiff City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everton* 1-0 West Ham
Fulham 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Hull City* 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 0-2 *Arsenal*
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham *2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 28

Everton 2-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-3 Chelsea
Hull City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 3-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Everton 2-1 West Ham
Fulham 2-1 Chelsea
Hull City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 3-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-4 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-2 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City

never predicted before just thought i would put my two penny's worth in


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 28

*Everton 2* Vs West Ham 1
Fulham 1 Vs *Chelsea* 2
Hull City 2 Vs Newcastle 2
Stoke City 1 Vs *Arsenal* 2
Southampton 3 Vs Liverpool 3
*Aston Villa 1* vs Norwich 0
*Swansea 2* vs Crystal Palace 0
*Tottenham 3* Vs Cardiff City 1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Everton* 2-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-2* Chelsea*
Hull City 2-2 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-3 *Arsenal*
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa *1-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 3-1 Cardiff City


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> *Everton* 2-1 West Ham
> Fulham 0-2* Chelsea*
> Hull City 2-2 Newcastle
> Stoke City 1-3 *Arsenal*
> ...


*If you survive the next round of eliminations then I'll change your name back to whatever you like. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *If you survive the next round of eliminations then I'll change your name back to whatever you like. *


:vince although i have about as much chance of surviving this round as moyes does of succeeding at united.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Everton 3-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-4 Chelsea
Hull City 1-3 Newcastle
Stoke City 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Cardiff City


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 28

Everton 2-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Hull City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 2-1 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-1 Cardiff City* 


> Destiny 232
> Kiz 224​


Really, fellow WOATS? We're letting two OOT bangwagon Premier League fans run away with this? 

Do we even football predict?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-0 West Ham
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
Hull City 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-1 Arsenal
Southampton 2-4 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

IncapableNinja said:


> Really, fellow WOATS? We're letting two OOT bangwagon Premier League fans run away with this?
> 
> Do we even football predict?


What?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Everton 1-1 West Ham
Fulham 0-3 Chelsea
Hull City 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 0-1 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-1 Norwich
Swansea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everton 2-2 West Ham
Fulham 1-3 *Chelsea*
Hull City 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 0-1 *Arsenal*
Southampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Norwich
*Swansea* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham* 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> Really, fellow WOATS? We're letting two OOT bangwagon Premier League fans run away with this?
> 
> Do we even football predict?


Destiny GOAT's tbh. I'm fine with him being in the lead. Kiz being second though.............He needs to GTFO ASAP


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Everton 2*-0 West Ham
Fulham 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Hull 1*-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-*2 Arsenal*
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
*Swansea 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Tottenham 2*-1 Cardiff


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Everton 2-0 West Ham
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Hull City 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 0-2 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Crystal Palace
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe i've only just seen this thread


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's scores​


> Seabs	10
> 
> IncapableNinja	9
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	235
> 
> Kiz	226
> 
> ...


-Welp seems like IncapableNinja at least motivated himself and Seabs this week. Dunno what happened to the rest of you WOAT's Delia not do it for you? :draper2

-Andre in the bottom 4 :hb

-Finally. Daiko You WOAT, Just WOAT so hard (not really just feel like I haven't mocked you in ages so needed to be done :hayden3) 

*Gameweek 29*
West Brom Vs Manchester United
Cardiff City Vs Fulham
Crystal Palace Vs Southampton
Norwich Vs Stoke City
Chelsea Vs Tottenham Hotspur​


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 1-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff City 1-2 *Fulham*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
*Chelsea* 2-0 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Gameweek 29*
West Brom 1-3 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-2 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-1 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Gameweek 29*
West Brom 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

West Brom 1-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-2 *Fulham*
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Southampton*
Norwich 0-0 Stoke City
*Chelsea* 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 1-3 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Norwich 2-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 1 - 1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0 - 1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0 - 2 Southampton
Norwich 0 - 0 Stoke City
Chelsea 2 - 1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 29
West Brom 1 Vs *Manchester United 2*
Cardiff City 2 Vs Fulham 2
Crystal Palace 1 Vs *Southampton 2*
*Norwich 1* Vs Stoke City 0
*Chelsea 2* Vs Tottenham Hotspur 1


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

> Welp seems like IncapableNinja at least motivated himself and Seabs this week. Dunno what happened to the rest of you WOAT's Delia not do it for you? :draper2


I've already blown my load on Delia, metaphorically speaking, all I can do now is hope people step up like BRAVE Seabs and ABK who has been carrying the UK guys for months now.

*Gameweek 29
West Brom 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Southampton
Norwich 1-0 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham Hotspur*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Brom 1-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff City 0-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
*Chelsea* 2-0 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

West Brom 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Norwich 0-0 Stoke City
*Chelsea* 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

West Brom 1-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff City 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Southampton*
Norwich 0-1 *Stoke City*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Brom 1-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Norwich 2-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

West Brom 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Norwich 2-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-0 Tottenham Hotspur

woat gameday.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Brom 1-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-2 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

West Brom 1-*2 Man United* (Probably 1-0 United HT, 1-1 FT)
Cardiff 2-2 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
*Norwich 1*-0 Stoke
*Chelsea 2*-0 Tottenham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Still amazes me that I've reached this stage. I generally put about 10 seconds worth of thought into each of these fixture sets. Everyone who has been eliminated so far must have been really, really shit (or even lazier).

West Brom 0-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-1 Fulham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Stoke City
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results​


> Daiko	8
> 
> DARK ANDRE	6
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	240
> 
> Kiz	228
> 
> ...


-Andre backing up his claim I see. I'd argue against it but welll..... :downing

-Doesn't seem like TNA_WWE will get his name change afterall. Doomed to be Liam Miller for Life......Or until he stops being a cheapstake and gets premium account :draper2

*Gameweek 30
*

Hull City Vs Manchester City
Everton Vs Cardiff
Fulham Vs Newcastle
Southampton Vs Norwich
Stoke City Vs West Ham
Sunderland Vs Crystal Palace
Swansea Vs West Brom
Aston Villa Vs Chelsea
Manchester United Vs Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham Vs Arsenal *Double Points*​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey listen fuckhead, it can be done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*looks at table again*

Ok then m8 :draper2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hull City 1-3 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Newcastle
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 West Ham
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 0-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh lawd I'm sinking

Utd 0-5 Liverpool next weekend plz


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hull City 1 Vs *Manchester City 2*
Everton 2 Vs Cardiff 2
Fulham 0 Vs *Newcastle 1*
*Southampton 3* Vs Norwich 1
*Stoke City 1* Vs West Ham 0
Sunderland 2 Vs Crystal Palace 2
*Swansea 2* Vs West Brom 1
Aston Villa 0 Vs *Chelsea 2*
Manchester United 2 Vs Liverpool 2 *Double Points*
Tottenhamv 0 Vs *Arsenal 2* *Double Points*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hull City 1 - 3 Manchester City
Everton 2 - 0 Cardiff
Fulham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 2 - 0 Norwich
Stoke City 0 - 0 West Ham
Sunderland 1 - 0Crystal Palace
Swansea 2 - 1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Chelsea
Manchester United 2 - 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 30

Hull City 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-3 *Newcastle*
*Southampton* 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 West Ham
*Sunderland* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 *Chelsea*
Manchester United 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Hull City 0-3 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 3-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
*Southampton* 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Manchester United 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 0-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Hull City 1-3 Manchester City
Everton 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Newcastle
Southampton 3-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-3 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Hull City 2-1 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Newcastle
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-1 Chelsea
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hull City 0 - 2 Manchester City
Everton 2 - 0 Cardiff
Fulham 1 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 2 - 0 Norwich
Stoke City 1 - 1 West Ham
Sunderland 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2 - 0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Chelsea
Manchester United 2 - 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2 - 1 Arsenal *Double Points**


----------



## HBK for ever (Oct 21, 2013)

Liverpool 6-2 man utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

HBK for ever said:


> Liverpool 6-2 man utd


*POST OF THE YEAR!*

:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Hull City 1-1 Manchester City
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff
*Fulham *2-1 Newcastle
*Southampton *2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 West Ham
Sunderland 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Manchester United 2-4 *Liverpool **Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 *Arsenal **Double Points*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hull City 1-3* Manchester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Newcastle
*Southampton *2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-0 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea* 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3* Chelsea*
Manchester United 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-3 *Arsenal **Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hull City 0-1 Manchester City
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea
Manchester United 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hull 0-*2 Manchester City*
*Everton 3*-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Newcastle
*Southampton 2*-0 Norwich
*Stoke 1*-0 West Ham
*Sunderland 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Swansea 2*-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Manchester United 2*-1 Liverpool **Double Points**
Tottenham 0-*2 Arsenal *Double Points**


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hull City 1-3 Manchester City
Everton 3-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 Newcastle
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 1-1 West Ham
Sunderland 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Manchester United 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hull City 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Southampton* 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 *West Ham*
*Sunderland* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 *Chelsea*
Manchester United 1-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hull City 0-2 Manchester City
Everton 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
Southampton 2-0 Norwich
Stoke City 0-1 West Ham
Sunderland 1-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester United 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Newcastle
Southampton 2-1 Norwich
Stoke City 2-1 West Ham
Sunderland 2-0 Crystal Palace
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Manchester United 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Scores​


> Daiko	12
> 
> Andre	11
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	248
> 
> Kiz	234
> 
> ...


#LIAMMILLERFORLIFE :draper2

Destiny with that convincing lead :kobe3. Kiz due to fall into 3rd soon :hayden3

Also when did Seabs get so high up the table? :taker

*Gameweek 31*
Chelsea Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff Vs Liverpool
Everton Vs Swansea
Hull City Vs West Brom
Man City Vs Fulham
Newcastle Vs Crystal Palace
Norwich Vs Sunderland
West Ham Vs Manchester United
Tottenham Vs Southampton
Aston Villa Vs Stoke City
Arsenal Vs Swansea
Manchester United Vs Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle Vs Everton
West Ham Vs Hull City
Liverpool Vs Sunderland​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope you won't have trouble finding some of the rearranged matches in my PM, CGS :hendo2

Liverpool vs Sunderland is a few weeks back lel


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Them 12 points tho.

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 West Brom
Man City 4-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-2 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United
Tottenham 0-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke City
Arsenal 1-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

That missed week is killing me :jose

*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 West Brom
*Man City* 5-1 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-1 Manchester United
*Tottenham* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
*Arsenal* 3-1 Swansea
Manchester United 0-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 5-1 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Daiko learning not to WOAT for once. 



DA said:


> I hope you won't have trouble finding some of the rearranged matches in my PM, CGS :hendo2
> 
> Liverpool vs Sunderland is a few weeks back lel


Found most of them in your Week 29 scores when I was doing the calculations last week :hendo2.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 0-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 West Brom
Man City 4-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke City
Arsenal 3-1 Swansea
Manchester United 1-1 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
West Ham 0-0 Hull City
Liverpool 3-2 Sunderland


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 31
*Chelsea* 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-1 Swansea
*Hull City* 2-0 West Brom
*Man City* 4-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 2-0 Southampton
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-2 *Everton*
*West Ham* 2-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Manchester United 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Hull City
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 31
*Chelsea 2* Vs Arsenal 1 *Double Points*
Cardiff 0 Vs *Liverpool 2*
*Everton 3* Vs Swansea 1
*Hull City 2* Vs West Brom 1
*Man City 4* Vs Fulham 0
*Newcastle 1* Vs Crystal Palace 0
Norwich 0 Vs *Sunderland 1*
West Ham 0 Vs *Manchester United 1*
Tottenham 1 Vs *Southampton 2*
*Aston Villa 1 * Vs Stoke City 0
*Arsenal 3* Vs Swansea 1
*Manchester United 2* Vs Man City 1 *Double Points*
Newcastle 2 Vs Everton 2
*West Ham 1* Vs Hull City 0
*Liverpool 3* Vs Sunderland 1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WOATed so hard. :jose Thankfully CGS didn't notice though :brodgers

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull City 1-0 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland

Will probably edit most before kick off time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-1 West Brom
Man City 4-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-1 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-3 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
West Ham 2-1 Hull City
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Hull City 2-0 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland
West Ham 2-1 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-0 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-4 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Hull City 2-0 West Brom
Man City 5-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-3 Manchester United
Tottenham 2-2 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-1 Swansea
Manchester United 1-3 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Hull City
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea* 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 1-0 Swansea
*Hull City* 1-0 West Brom
*Man City* 3-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 Sunderland
West Ham 1-2 *Manchester United*
Tottenham 1-2 *Southampton*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Stoke City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
Newcastle 0-2 *Everton*
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 3-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 0-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
__________________


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*brb editing my predictions now Destiny finally made his. Don't be this late predicting again pls.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 West Brom
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1-0 Sunderland
West Ham 0-2 Manchester United
Tottenham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 0-2 Man City *Double Points*
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
West Ham 1-0 Hull City
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *brb editing my predictions now Destiny finally made his. Don't be this late predicting again pls.*


:kobe11


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Chelsea 2* Vs 1 Arsenal **Double Points**
Cardiff 1 Vs *3 Liverpool*
*Everton 2* Vs 0 Swansea
Hull City 1 Vs 1 West Brom
*Man City 4* Vs 1 Fulham
*Newcastle 1* Vs 0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 1 Vs 1 Sunderland
*West Ham 1* Vs 0 Manchester United
Tottenham 1 Vs 1 Southampton
*Aston Villa 2* Vs 1 Stoke City
*Arsenal 3* Vs 0 Swansea
Manchester United 1 Vs *2 Man City *Double Points**
Newcastle 1 Vs 1 Everton
*West Ham 2* Vs 1 Hull City
*Liverpool 2* Vs 0 Sunderland


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck, too late to predict Chelsea/Arsenal. Totally had 6-0 too :side:


Cardiff 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2-0 Swansea
Hull City 1-1 West Brom
*Man City* 2-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Norwich 2-2 Sunderland
West Ham 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke City
*Arsenal* 2-0 Swansea
Manchester United 0-2 *Man City* *Double Points*
Newcastle 1-2 *Everton*
*West Ham* 1-0 Hull City
*Liverpool* 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sneaky Seabs.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

1 Crystal Palace goal away from 15 points in 7 games. Booooooo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah this isn't gonna get done until either tomorrow or Saturday so go ahead and predict Gameweek 32

Manchester United Vs Aston Villa
Crystal Palace Vs Chelsea
Southampton Vs Newcastle
Stoke City vs Hull City
Swansea vs Norwich
West Brom Vs Cardiff
Arsenal Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Tottenham
Sunderland Vs West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*But how do I know who is in form so I copy their predictions? Or even how many points I need to stay alive? THIS IS ANARCHY.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:draper2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Cardiff
Arsenal 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-4 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-0 West Ham

*Edited*: Due to anothe CGS-clusterfuck (wrong team name).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Should i even bother?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Manchester United 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0 - 3 Chelsea
Southampton 2 - 1 Newcastle
Stoke City 2 - 1 Hull City
Swansea 1 - 0 Norwich
West Brom 0 - 0 Cardiff
Arsenal 1 - 1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 0 - 2 Everton
Liverpool 3 - 2 Tottenham
Sunderland 1 - 1 West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Manchester United 3* Vs Aston Villa 1
Crystal Palace 0 Vs *Chelsea 2*
Southampton 1 Vs Newcastle 1
*Stoke City 3* vs Hull City 1
*Swansea 3* vs Norwich 2
West Brom 1 Vs Cardiff 1
*Arsenal 2* Vs Manchester City 1 *Double Points*
Fulham 1 Vs *Everton 2*
*Liverpool 3* Vs Tottenham 1
Sunderland 2 Vs West Ham 2


By the way Sunderland playing west Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea 
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle 
Stoke City 2-2 Hull City 
Swansea 1-1 Norwich 
West Brom 1-1 Cardiff 
Arsenal 2-4 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-3 Everton 
Liverpool 3 -2 Tottenham 
Sunderland 1-2 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liam Miller said:


> Should i even bother?


Never know you could score a perfect week 











































































:lel


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Manchester United 2-2 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 3-1 Newcastle
*Stoke City* 1-0 Hull City
Swansea 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 5-0 Tottenham
Sunderland 0-0 West Ham


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Stoke City* 1-0 Hull City
*Swansea* 2-0 Norwich
*West Brom* 2-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-3 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Fulham 0-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Tottenham
*Sunderland* 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Manchester United 2-0 Aston Villa 
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea 
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle 
Stoke City 2-0 Hull City 
Swansea 0-0 Norwich 
West Brom 2-0 Cardiff 
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-2 Everton 
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham 
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-0 Newcastle
*Stoke City* 1-0 Hull City
*Swansea* 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-3 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Fulham 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Manchester United 3-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-0 Cardiff
Arsenal 0-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-0 West Ham*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-4 Chelsea
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 1-1 Hull City
Swansea 0-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 Tottenham
Sunderland 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Manchester United 3-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Cardiff
Arsenal 0-6 Manchester City
Fulham 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Manchester United* 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 Newcastle
*Stoke City *1-0 Hull City
*Swansea *2-0 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Cardiff
Arsenal 2-4 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
Fulham 1-3 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham

CGS don't fuck my scores up from last week unless it's in my favour, every point counts :moyes2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester United* 1-0 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-4 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
*Stoke City* 3-1 Hull City
Swansea 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 4-0 Tottenham
Sunderland 0-1 *West Ham*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester United 3*-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Southampton 2*-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 Hull
Swansea 2-2 Norwich
*West Brom 2*-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-*2 Manchester City *Double Points**
Fulham 1-*3 Everton*
*Liverpool 3*-2 Tottenham
*Sunderland 1*-0 West Ham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke City 3-1 Hull City
Swansea 2-2 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Cardiff
Arsenal 2-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Tottenham
Sunderland 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester United 2-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke City 2-0 Hull City
Swansea 0-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Cardiff
Arsenal 1-3 Manchester City *Double Points*
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Sunderland 1-1 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 31 Scores​


> Desecrated	17
> 
> LIAM MILLER	15
> Seabs	15
> ...


This Week's scores​


> AlienBountyHunter	15
> 
> Abk	13
> 
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	266
> 
> ABK™	252
> 
> ...


Fucking TNA_WWE 








What an effort. 1 point out. Haven't been this disappointed to see someone go since Green Light's last minute run

Also fuck did Kiz go? Ahh well fuck that FAILURE

As for the league once again bottom 4 out and from here until the end of April the *bottom 2 scores will be eliminated each week*

*Week 33*
Manchester City Vs Southampton
Aston Villa Vs Fulham
Cardiff City Vs Crystal Palace
Hull City Vs Swansea
Newcastle Vs Manchester United
Norwich Vs West Brom
Chelsea Vs Stoke
Everton Vs Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham Vs Liverpool
Tottenham Vs Sunderland​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking two points.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Unlucky Liam :lel

I got 9 this week btw ya cheeky git.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh god....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Week 33
*Manchester City* 2-0 Southampton
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Fulham
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Hull City* 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Norwich* 2-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
*Everton* 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Tottenham 2-2 Sunderland


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Manchester City* 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Hull City* 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 Manchester United
*Norwich* 2-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 1-0 Stoke
*Everton* 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Manchester City 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull City 0-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-2 West Brom
Chelsea 3-1 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Week 33
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-0 Crystal Palace
Hull City 2-2 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester United
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Everton 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Week 33
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull City 1-2 Swansea
Newcastle 1-3 Manchester United
Norwich 2-1 West Brom
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 2-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 0-0 Crystal Palace
Hull City 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-1 *Manchester United*
*Norwich* 3-2 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Everton 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 1-0 Sunderland


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Week 33
*Manchester City 2* Vs Southampton 1
*Aston Villa 3* Vs Fulham 1
Cardiff City 2 Vs Crystal Palace 2
Hull City 1 Vs Swansea 1
Newcastle 1 Vs *Manchester United 2*
Norwich 2 Vs West Brom 2
*Chelsea 2* Vs Stoke 0
Everton 2 Vs *Arsenal 3* *Double Points*
West Ham 0 Vs *Liverpool 3*
*Tottenham 1* Vs Sunderland 0
__________________


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Manchester City* 2-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Fulham
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Hull City* 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 *Manchester United*
*Norwich* 2-1 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
*Everton* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 33*

Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull City 2-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Manchester United
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Everton 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manchester City 3*-1 Southampton
*Aston Villa 2*-1 Fulham
*Cardiff 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Hull 2-2 Swansea
Newcastle 0-*1 Manchester United*
*Norwich 2*-1 West Brom
*Chelsea 3*-1 Stoke
*Everton 1*-0 Arsenal **Double Points**
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland

Taking a few punts. Needs must.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Manchester City 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-2 Fulham
Cardiff City 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull City 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 0-2 Manchester United
Norwich 2-0 West Brom
Chelsea 1-0 Stoke
Everton 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 2-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results​


> I Came To Play	11
> 
> Seabs	10
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Destiny	273
> 
> ABK™	259
> 
> ...


Kiz and Andre both eliminated :mark:. Good times. Good times

Dem PM's coming to save DA one week at a time. Can he survive another week? 

Finally Not liking how Seabs is slowly creeping up the league :kobe11. Something is fucked up here 

*Gameweek 34*

Crystal Palace Vs Aston Villa
Fulham Vs Norwich *Double Points*
Southampton Vs Cardiff City
Stoke City Vs Newcastle
Sunderland Vs Everton
West Brom Vs Tottenham
Liverpool Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea Vs Chelsea
Arsenal Vs West Ham
Everton Vs Crystal Palace
Manchester City Vs Sunderland​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA coming good in the clutch with dem 9pts :skip

:mark:

Liverpool 5-0 at the weekend plz


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CGS said:


> Finally Not liking how Seabs is slowly creeping up the league :kobe11. Something is fucked up here


*Is that why you still haven't given me my extra point from the last round then? :hendo*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Crystal Palace 1-2 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-0 Norwich *Double Points*
Southampton 2-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-2 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 1-0 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 4-0 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Is that why you still haven't given me my extra point from the last round then? :hendo*


You went from 245 to 256 despite scoring 10 points this week...

Someone clearly lacks basic numeracy skills :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I had a great joke ready but now you've robbed everyone of a great funny. 

Lunatic.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *I had a great joke ready*


Doubt it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Doubt it


Imo


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just giving Seabs some hope. Feel sorry for him having to sit through a whole 90mins of a United game this season.

LETS MAKE HIM HAPPY.

:brodgers


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-1 Norwich *Double Points*
*Southampton* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Stoke City* 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-3 *Everton*
West Brom 1-3 *Tottenham*
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 2-1 Norwich *Double Points*
Southampton 3-0 Cardiff City
Stoke City 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Everton
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Everton 3-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
Fulham 1-1 Norwich *Double Points*
*Southampton* 1-0 Cardiff City
*Stoke City* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 *Everton*
West Brom 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Ham
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 4-1 Sunderland


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Fulham* 2-1 Norwich *Double Points*
*Southampton* 3-0 Cardiff City
*Stoke City* 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-3 *Everton*
West Brom 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Liverpool* 5-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 2-2 Chelsea
*Arsenal* 1-0 West Ham
*Everton* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-0 Sunderland


So many home wins.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Aston Villa
Fulham 2-0 Norwich *Double Points*
Southampton 3-1 Cardiff City
Stoke City 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester City 3-0 Sunderland*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Fulham* 3-0 Norwich *Double Points*
*Southampton* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Stoke City* 2-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 *Everton*
West Brom 1-2 *Tottenham*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 1-0 West Ham
*Everton* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City* 3-1 Sunderland


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank the Lord there was no early kick off.

*Crystal Palace 1*-0 Aston Villa
*Fulham 2*-1 Norwich **Double Points**
*Southampton 3*-1 Cardiff
*Stoke 2*-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-*2 Everton*
West Brom 2-2 Tottenham
Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City **Double Points**
Swansea 1-*3 Chelsea*
*Arsenal 3*-0 West Ham
*Everton 2*-0 Crystal Palace
*Manchester City 5*-0 Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:jose Missed most games.

Liverpool 2 - 1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Swansea 0 - 2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2 - 1 West Ham
Manchester City 3 - 0 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This Week's Results​


> Daiko	13
> 
> Seabs	11
> 
> ...


Updated Table



> Destiny	281
> 
> Seabs	267
> 
> ...


Abk being late and yet someone still forgot to predict Everton/Palace :hmm: 

Seabs up into 2nd now......Destiny you better not let that bastard get ahead of you :moyes5

And of course DEM PM's have failed DA once and for all. Unlucky m8 :draper2. Down to the final 8

*Gameweek 35*
Tottenham Vs Fulham
Aston Villa Vs Southampton
Cardiff City Vs Stoke City
Newcastle Vs Swansea
West Ham Vs Crystal Palace
Chelsea Vs Sunderland
Norwich Vs Liverpool
Hull Vs Arsenal
Everton Vs Manchester United
Manchester City Vs West Brom​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose

I demand a recount :blatter


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not a fan of your clear bias towards my improving prediction skills.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll settle for the top 4 trophy. :wenger


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> Abk being late and yet someone still forgot to predict Everton/Palace :hmm: ​


fpalm


Tottenham 1 - 0 Fulham
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Southampton
Cardiff City 0 - 0 Stoke City
Newcastle 2 - 2 Swansea
West Ham 0 - 1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2 - 1 Sunderland
Norwich 1 - 3 Liverpool
Hull 1 - 1 Arsenal
Everton 1 - 1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3 - 0 West Brom


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Gameweek 35
*Tottenham* 2-1 Fulham
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-1 Stoke City
*Newcastle* 2-2 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-2 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 2-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Brom


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Tottenham 1-1 Fulham
Aston Villa 0-1 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-2 Stoke City
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
West Ham 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-4 Liverpool
Hull 0-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 West Brom


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Fulham
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
Cardiff City 0-1 *Stoke City*
*Newcastle* 2-1 Swansea
*West Ham* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 *Liverpool*
Hull 2-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City *2-0 West Brom


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Tottenham* 2-1 Fulham
*Aston Villa* 1-0 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-1 Stoke City
Newcastle 1-1 Swansea
*West Ham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-1 Sunderland
Norwich 1-4 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 3-1 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 4-0 West Brom


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Tottenham* 2-0 Fulham
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-1 Stoke City
*Newcastle* 1-0 Swansea
West Ham 2-2 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-1 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-3 *Arsenal*
Everton 2-2 Manchester United
*Manchester City* 1-0 West Brom


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tottenham* 3-1 Fulham *Double Points*
Aston Villa 1-2 *Southampton*
*Cardiff City* 1-0 Stoke City
Newcastle 0-0 Swansea
West Ham 0-1 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 0-4 *Liverpool*
Hull 1-1 Arsenal
*Everton* 3-1 Manchester United *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 3-0 West Brom


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Tottenham 3-1 Fulham
Aston Villa 1-2 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-0 Stoke City
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Hull 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 West Brom*

I still have a sneaking suspicion that CGS is going to win this. Some kind of small print about him banking points and gaining interest.

:downing


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i am not in this prediction league but wanted to give you my two penny's worth. i think there will be a fair few home wins from now until may. the fans will get behind there teams now for sure.

Tottenham 1-1 Fulham
Aston Villa 1-2 Southampton
Cardiff City 1-0 Stoke City
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
West Ham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-2 Sunderland
Norwich 1-3 Liverpool
Hull 3-1 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-3 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

IncapableNinja said:


> I still have a sneaking suspicion that CGS is going to win this. Some kind of small print about him banking points and gaining interest.
> 
> :downing


:jordan


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat Bony dissapointer :jose


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Eat
Sleep
Break(Mourinho's)
Streak


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 22, 2014)

David moyes is fired !


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> David moyes is fired !


And I've also heard Malaga is retiring the #22 shirt!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results​


> Abk	8
> BoJNNNNN	8
> AlienBountyHunter	8
> I Came To Play	7
> ...




Updated Table



> Destiny	285
> 
> Seabs	274
> 
> ...


Anddd we say goodbye to 3 more players. Good run to make it this far no matter what

down to the final 5 with one last elimination round left. Let's see who can make it too the final 3 and thus go on to win the whole thing (Destiny pls) 

*Gameweek 36*
Southampton Vs Everton
Fulham Vs Hull City
Stoke City Vs Tottenham
Swansea vs Aston Villa
West Brom Vs West Ham
Manchester United Vs Norwich
Sunderland Vs Cardiff *Double Points*
Liverpool Vs Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace Vs Manchester City
Arsenal Vs Newcastle
​


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ABK was the week one leader, so it would be pretty cool if he sneaked up and won the whole damn thing.

I'm also disappointed that CGS didn't lose track of the weekly eliminations and end up eliminating everyone before the end of the competition :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wow I got 9 you cheeky cunt. Probably did that on purpose for pretending my 2 correct scores were worth double points :side:*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Smart Guy. You tried to trick me with double points...so I gave you half the points for those matches. ositivity :chrisholly


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bias CGS! Wants Destiny to win the whole thing :leslie . I'm starting to suspect CGS adds one or two points to Destiny each week. 

Southampton 0 - 1 Everton
Fulham 1 - 0 Hull City
Stoke City 1 - 2 Tottenham
Swansea 2 - 1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0 - 1 West Ham
Manchester United 3 - 0 Norwich
Sunderland Cardiff 1 - 1 *Double Points*
Liverpool 2 - 2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0 - 0 Manchester City
Arsenal 2 - 0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CGS is doing what's best for business.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Southampton 1-2 *Everton*
*Fulham* 1-0 Hull City
Stoke City 1-1 *Tottenham*
*Swansea* 2-1 Aston Villa
*West Brom* 1-0 West Ham
*Manchester United* 2-0 Norwich
*Sunderland* 1-0 Cardiff *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm on the brink, time to do something I never thought I'd be doing in this game, looking for guidance from from Mark Lawrenson's Zac Efron's BBC predictions.

*Southampton 2-2 Everton
Fulham 1-1 Hull City
Stoke City 1-1 Tottenham
Swansea 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-1 Cardiff *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle*


Those points that I threw away ages ago by changing at the last second just to be different.

:jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk™ said:


> Bias CGS! Wants Destiny to win the whole thing :leslie . I'm starting to suspect CGS adds one or two points to Destiny each week.















Destiny said:


> CGS is doing what's best for business.


Pretty much. Not my fault Destiny is a STAR while Seabs is a solid B+ trying to move into the spotlight. Gotta do what you gotta do. 












IncapableNinja said:


> Those points that I threw away ages ago by changing at the last second just to be different.
> 
> :jose


You would probably be at least 2nd right now if you just stuck with it :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Southampton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 1-1 Hull City
Stoke City 1-2 Tottenham
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 0-1 West Ham
Manchester United 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-0 Cardiff *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Southampton 0-2 *Everton*
Fulham 1-1 Hull City
*Stoke City* 2-1 Tottenham
*Swansea* 3-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-1 West Ham
*Manchester United* 3-1 Norwich
*Sunderland* 2-0 Cardiff *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary Oak eliminated. Gary Oak fainted. Gary Oak blacked out.

:jose

As long as Arsenal don't win 2-0, the once great ABK will be eliminated, too.

Leaving a FINAL THREE of:

Destiny
Seabs
















IncapableNinja.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WOAT week. This is unfair :jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's scores​


> Seabs	11
> 
> Destiny	9
> IncapableNinja	9
> ...


Updated Table​


> Destiny	294
> 
> Seabs	287
> 
> ...



ABK BOTTLING IT. WOATING LIKE ONLY A WOAT CAN

Ninja sneaking it up into the final 3 some how :taker 

Eliminations over. Final 2 weeks and only one guy can win. I wonder who's *DESTINY* it will be to take the whole thing 



*Gameweek 37*
West Ham Vs Tottenham
Aston Villa Vs Hull City
Manchester United Vs Sunderland
Newcastle Vs Cardiff
Stoke City Vs Fulham
Swansea Vs Southampton
Everton Vs Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal Vs West Brom
Chelsea Vs Norwich
Crystal Palace Vs Liverpool
Manchester United Vs Hull
Manchester City Vs Aston Villa
Sunderland Vs West Brom​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yours tears will be so sweet when I win this thing. Wasn't I like 40 points behind Destiny and on the verge of being eliminated with the first group?*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton 0-13 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Yours tears will be so sweet when I win this thing. Wasn't I like 40 points behind Destiny and on the verge of being eliminated with the first group?*


2nd group (October eliminations)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/25626913-post702.html 

Fucking Seabs :jose


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Destiny 294

Seabs 287

*IncapableNinja 278*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 37
West Ham 1-2 *Tottenham*
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
*Manchester United* 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Cardiff
Stoke City 0-1 *Fulham*
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-3* Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 3-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester United* 2-0 Hull
*Manchester City* 2-0 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 2-1 West Brom


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*West Ham 1-1 Tottenham
Aston Villa 2-0 Hull City
Manchester United 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Cardiff
Stoke City 2-1 Fulham
Swansea 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool
Manchester United 3-0 Hull
Manchester City 4-0 Aston Villa
Sunderland 2-0 West Brom*

Did originally have Everton 1-3 City but I've got to go with something different than Destiny on double point games at this point.

:downing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lol good ol' IncapableNinja


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

West Ham 0-1 *Tottenham*
Aston Villa 1-1 Hull City
*Manchester United* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Cardiff
*Stoke City* 1-0 Fulham
*Swansea* 2-1 Southampton
Everton 0-2 *Manchester City* *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Brom
*Chelsea* 2-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Manchester United* 3-1 Hull
*Manchester City* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Sunderland* 1-1 West Brom


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Eh hem Seabs my phone says 12:45 and 23 seconds was the time of your post. Therefore I really shouldn't count your Spurs/West Ham match :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:kobe9


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This week's results​


> IncapableNinja	13
> 
> Seabs	8
> 
> ...


Updated Table​



> Destiny	300
> 
> Seabs	295
> 
> IncapableNinja	291​


Mozza with that WOAT prediction. No wonder you failed at the first hurdle 

Seabs moving within 5 points of Destiny :deandre. Destiny PLS. Hell IncapableNinja another GOAT week PLS. Just not Seabs PLS 

Penultimate week over, time for the final hurdle. One week, final 10 games. Let's do this 

*Gameweek 38*

Cardiff City Vs Chelsea
Fulham Vs Crystal Palace
Hull City Vs Everton
Liverpool Vs Newcastle
Manchester City Vs West Ham
Norwich Vs Arsenal 
Southampton Vs Manchester United
Sunderland Vs Swansea
Tottenham Vs Aston Villa 
West Brom Vs Stoke City​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

As it's the final week, I feel as though all matches should be worth double points :vince2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Come on Seabs :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kasabian said:


> As it's the final week, I feel as though all matches should be worth double points :vince2


Not gonna lie.... I Kinda thought about it :lol....It would make things very interesting :hmm:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Kasabian said:


> As it's the final week, I feel as though all matches should be worth double points :vince2





CGS said:


> Not gonna lie.... I Kinda thought about it :lol....It would make things very interesting :hmm:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yes double points all around pls. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hesk3 fuck it lets do it. Final week all games double points. 


Predict wisely Boys Destiny


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ha. You just made it easier for me to win. This shall be so sweet. What was the last week Destiny actually beat me in? :lel


Just pls no last minute Yaya goals again this game pls.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Checks the archives* 

Well fuck Destiny hasn't topped you in 10 weeks (Since week 27) :deandre

He's overdue to do so it seems :brodgers. I still have faith that it will indeed be his DESTINY to win the whole thing :brodgers


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i am not part off this league thing your doing chaps but thought i would get involved as it is the last week off the season. i will sign up for it next season that is for sure. looks good fun anyway here we go 

cardiff 1-1 chelsea
fulham 2-1 crystal palace
hull 2-2 everton
lfc 6-0 newcastle
man city 0-1 west ham
norwich 1-1 arsenal
southampton 3-1 manchester utd
sunderland 2-0 swansea
tottenham 3-2 aston villa
west brom 2-2 stoke city

yes 99% will not agree with me but this is how i see it.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

CGS said:


> :hesk3 fuck it lets do it. Final week all games double points.
> 
> 
> Predict wisely Boys Destiny


DESTINY JUST GOT SCREWED BY THAT CROOKED REFEREE.

But yeah, I always assumed the final week would be a double points extravaganza. (no surprise that Seabs and I are in favour, though)

INB4 everybody forgets to make their predictions in the lousiest finale of all time.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CGS said:


> :hesk3 fuck it lets do it. Final week all games double points.
> 
> 
> Predict wisely Boys Destiny












CONSPIRACY!

How could you allow this to happen CGS?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Cardiff City 0-2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull City 0-2 *Everton*
*Liverpool *5-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 4-0 West Ham
Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*
Southampton 1-2 *Manchester United*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-1 Aston Villa
West Brom 1-3 *Stoke City*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cardiff City 0-2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Hull City 0-1 *Everton*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Newcastle
*Manchester City* 2-0 West Ham
Norwich 0-3 *Arsenal *
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United
*Sunderland* 2-1 Swansea
*Tottenham* 2-0 Aston Villa 
West Brom 1-1 Stoke City


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Gameweek 38

Cardiff City 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-2 Crystal Palace
Hull City 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle
Manchester City 3-0 West Ham
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-2 Manchester United
Sunderland 2-1 Swansea
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa
West Brom 2-1 Stoke City*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*One point off :moyes1*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck

Good effort Seabs. (For reals though)


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

VGG Destiny. I believe the agreed on prize was Mozza's ma for a night, so there's that. UL, Seabs.

GG's CGS. Your maths improved dramatically in the final third of the season. Thank you for your efforts in running this thing. I hope it returns.

BG's to everybody who didn't make the top three. You dun't no nuffink bout fitba.



*R.I.P In Pieces Gary Oak. Gameweek 1 - Gameweek 36.*

Never forget.​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya thanks CGS for running this thread. Hope we do it again next season :mark:

I know it got hard at times, but fair play. Top man


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This was good shit.

The elimination process was a solid system. Especially since it made it easier on the host throughout the season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Final week's scores​


> Seabs	24
> Destiny	20
> IncapableNinja	18​


*Final League Table*​


> *ELIMINATED - September*
> Rhode Scholar	5
> D17	5
> LfcEIRE	7
> ...


DESTINY!!! :denzel. Knew you would take the thing. Enjoy your night with Mozza's Ma my friend :moyes2

Not gonna lie I had nightmares of Seabs posting his predictions and then locking the thread until kickoff time to ensure he wins :deandre. 

Even through all the jokes I must say what a brilliant effort from Seabs to lose by only 2 points. Amazing comeback considering he was all but eliminated back in October while Destiny has been flying high for as long as I can remember

Thank you all for taking part, been a rough one but i must say the elimination style defo made things more interesting. I shall be back and with better counting :side: :hb​


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGSing everything! At least place me before Incapable Ninja :kobe2


Congrats to Destiny btw :clap. Was fun.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Happy now? you lost anyway what does it matter where you're placed :terry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember if Remy hadn't scored against Everton I'd have made it through that first cut. Then I'd have gone on to win the whole thing.

NEXT YEAR.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CGS said:


> Happy now? you lost anyway what does it matter where you're placed :terry


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I love how CGS' final table is upside down. Sums him up to a tee.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kobe11


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Reported.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Where's Moz' momma at? :brodgers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I lost by 1 point not 2 *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You were 2 points off winning it all too yourself though. 1 point and you would have been a joint champ :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fair enough :side:

Great job with this all season btw for all the flack we give you.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Prop to CGS.

Elimination process was a great idea.


----------

